# فقدان الثقة فى الرب ؟؟



## Light Of Christianity (16 مارس 2010)

عارفة انى غبت كتير .. قولت ابعد شوية ونقى عقلى يمكن اهدى واثبت بقى مش عارفة انا استفدت ولالا مش عارفة ... بس انا عملت اللى عليا فعلا ومش قادرة اؤمن ؟؟؟ عملتله كل حاجة وهو معبرنيش ؟؟ محدش يجاوبنى لو سمحت بخطب ومواعظ وايات لانى حافظة الكلام ده انا عايزه كلام بالعقل ... ربنا عايزنا نؤمن ونقرب منه ونصليله وهو بيساعد او بيبقى ليه دور فى القصة ليه بقى رغم انى بعمل كل حاجة تقربنى منه برده مش حاسة بيه ؟؟؟ احيانا برجع لفكرى تانى هو ربنا موجود اساسا ولا مجرد حاجة الانسان لوجود اله هى اللى بتدفعه ورا البحث عن اله ؟؟ 
محدش يكلمنى عن الاسلام لانه مفروغ من امره منتهى 10000000%  استحاله اؤمن بالتخريف ده امممممم المسيحية عملتلها كل حاجة صليت قريت الانجيل امنت وحسيت انى قربت من ربنا ومفيش حاجة ؟؟ 

الخلاصة انا بدات افقد الثقة فى ربنا تانى ... افقد الامل انه موجود ؟؟  حد عنده حل ؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 مارس 2010)

*انا فاهمه ليه يا بنتي ههههههه مش يمكن كنا اخوات و سرقوكي مننا

عشان الايمان بالقلب و العقل و الاحساس النفسي* *

و انتي بتقولي بالعقل بس* *

انتي لو مؤمنه بوجود اله نص المشكله اتحلت و يبقي فقط ان تؤمني انه يوجد  غيب* *

اما اذا كنتي مؤمنه باله ولا تؤمني بالغيب يبقي حددتي ربنا بعقلك* *

اذا كنتي لا تؤمني باله خالص يبقي اقنعي بكدا ولا تحاولي فرض الايمان علي  عقلك الي قانع بالالحاد* *

لو انتي ملحده باقتناع يبقي لا تؤمني بشئ صعب عليكي ان تؤمني به* *

فاكره اما كنا بنتناقش عن بيل ماهر و فيلمه ووفاء سلطان و قولتي انك بتحبي  التفكير الحر الغير مقيد بالدين او بالغيب*   that's your set of mind *
و المسيحيه not the right belief for you

للعلم انا كمان رغم ايماني الي يمكن ازيد منك تنتوفه ههههههههه حلوه تنتوفه  و فهمي الكامل للمسيحيه بحس انه ربنا مش سامعني احيانا او انه بعيد عني* *

بس عشان انا اختبرت ربنا شويه قريب و قرب مني شويه و قربت منه باختباري  فانا مش شاكه في المسيحيه كدين بسبب الاختبار* *

بس مش حاسه بربنا او انه بيستجبني* *

دي بس مشكلتي* *

اما مشكلتك انتي يا بنتي انك مش مصدقه او ممانعه* *

او مش بتحبي الغيبيات بسكل عام ولا تؤمني بها* *

يبقي لكي حلين اما تقربي بقلبك اكتر من الرب و من كلمته* *

او لا تؤمني خالص بالغيب و ساعتها كلنا هنفضل نحبك و نصلي لك و نحترمك جدا  لانك حد كويس فوق الوصف* *

فحددي موقفك الاول* *

هل تؤمنين باله ام لا* *

و بعد كدا كله محلول لو امنتي* *

هديكي جزء من رساله معلمنا بولس حلو اوي* 

[Q-BIBLE]
*الأصحاح الحادي  عشر*

 					1 و اما الايمان فهو الثقة بما  					يرجى و الايقان بامور لا ترى 
 					2 فانه في هذه شهد للقدماء 					
 					3 بالايمان نفهم ان العالمين  					اتقنت بكلمة الله حتى لم يتكون ما يرى مما هو ظاهر  
 					4 بالايمان قدم هابيل لله ذبيحة  					افضل من قايين فيه شهد له انه بار اذ شهد الله لقرابينه و به و  					ان مات يتكلم بعد 
 					5 بالايمان نقل اخنوخ لكي لا  					يرى الموت و لم يوجد لان الله نقله اذ قبل نقله شهد له بانه قد  					ارضى الله 
 					6 و لكن بدون ايمان لا يمكن  					ارضاؤه لانه يجب ان الذي ياتي الى الله يؤمن بانه موجود و انه  					يجازي الذين يطلبونه 
 					7 بالايمان نوح لما اوحي اليه  					عن امور لم تر بعد خاف فبنى فلكا لخلاص بيته فبه دان العالم و  					صار وارثا للبر الذي حسب الايمان 
 					8 بالايمان ابراهيم لما دعي  					اطاع ان يخرج الى المكان الذي كان عتيدا ان ياخذه ميراثا فخرج  					و هو لا يعلم الى اين ياتي 
 					9 بالايمان تغرب في ارض الموعد  					كانها غريبة ساكنا في خيام مع اسحق و يعقوب الوارثين معه لهذا  					الموعد عينه 
 					10 لانه كان ينتظر المدينة التي  					لها الاساسات التي صانعها و بارئها الله 
 					11 بالايمان سارة نفسها ايضا  					اخذت قدرة على انشاء نسل و بعد وقت السن ولدت اذ حسبت الذي وعد  					صادقا 
 					12 لذلك ولد ايضا من واحد و ذلك  					من ممات مثل نجوم السماء في الكثرة و كالرمل الذي على شاطئ  					البحر الذي لا يعد 
 					13 في الايمان مات هؤلاء اجمعون  					و هم لم ينالوا المواعيد بل من بعيد نظروها و صدقوها و حيوها و  					اقروا بانهم غرباء و نزلاء على الارض 
 					14 فان الذين يقولون مثل هذا  					يظهرون انهم يطلبون وطنا 
 					15 فلو ذكروا ذلك الذي خرجوا  					منه لكان لهم فرصة للرجوع 
 					16 و لكن الان يبتغون وطنا افضل  					اي سماويا لذلك لا يستحي بهم الله ان يدعى الههم لانه اعد لهم  					مدينة 
 					17 بالايمان قدم ابراهيم اسحق و  					هو مجرب قدم الذي قبل المواعيد وحيده 
 					18 الذي قيل له انه باسحق يدعى  					لك نسل 
 					19 اذ حسب ان الله قادر على  					الاقامة من الاموات ايضا الذين منهم اخذه ايضا في مثال  					
 					20 بالايمان اسحق بارك يعقوب و  					عيسو من جهة امور عتيدة 
 					21 بالايمان يعقوب عند موته  					بارك كل واحد من ابني يوسف و سجد على راس عصاه 
 					22 بالايمان يوسف عند موته ذكر  					خروج بني اسرائيل و اوصى من جهة عظامه 
 					23 بالايمان موسى بعدما ولد  					اخفاه ابواه ثلاثة اشهر لانهما رايا الصبي جميلا و لم يخشيا  					امر الملك 
 					24 بالايمان موسى لما كبر ابى  					ان يدعى ابن ابنة فرعون 
 					25 مفضلا بالاحرى ان يذل مع شعب  					الله على ان يكون له تمتع وقتي بالخطية 
 					26 حاسبا عار المسيح غنى اعظم  					من خزائن مصر لانه كان ينظر الى المجازاة 
 					27 بالايمان ترك مصر غير خائف  					من غضب الملك لانه تشدد كانه يرى من لا يرى 
 					28 بالايمان صنع الفصح و رش  					الدم لئلا يمسهم الذي اهلك الابكار 
 					29 بالايمان اجتازوا في البحر  					الاحمر كما في اليابسة الامر الذي لما شرع فيه المصريون غرقوا 					
 					30 بالايمان سقطت اسوار اريحا  					بعدما طيف حولها سبعة ايام 
 					31 بالايمان راحاب الزانية لم  					تهلك مع العصاة اذ قبلت الجاسوسين بسلام 
 					32 و ماذا اقول ايضا لانه  					يعوزني الوقت ان اخبرت عن جدعون و باراق و شمشون و يفتاح و  					داود و صموئيل و الانبياء 
 					33 الذين بالايمان قهروا ممالك  					صنعوا برا نالوا مواعيد سدوا افواه اسود 
 					34 اطفاوا قوة النار نجو من حد  					السيف تقووا من ضعف صاروا اشداء في الحرب هزموا جيوش غرباء 					
 					35 اخذت نساء امواتهن بقيامة و  					اخرون عذبوا و لم يقبلوا النجاة لكي ينالوا قيامة افضل  					
 					36 و اخرون تجربوا في هزء و جلد  					ثم في قيود ايضا و حبس 
 					37 رجموا نشروا جربوا ماتوا  					قتلا بالسيف طافوا في جلود غنم و جلود معزى معتازين مكروبين  					مذلين 
 					38 و هم لم يكن العالم مستحقا  					لهم تائهين في براري و جبال و مغاير و شقوق الارض  
 					39 فهؤلاء كلهم مشهودا لهم  					بالايمان لم ينالوا الموعد 
 					40 اذ سبق الله فنظر لنا شيئا  					افضل لكي لا يكملوا بدوننا ​[/Q-BIBLE]
*
الايمان بالعقل بس صعب رغم تقديري و عبادتي للعقل بس لازم عشره في الميه من  القلب كمان

انا برضه عندي المشكل دا اني مش بحس انه ربنا سامعني للاسف بس دي بتبقي  محاربات نفسيه و شيطانيه* *

واجهي نفسك بموقفك الايماني من وجود رب حين اذن كله هيحل* *

سلام الله معكي يا قمر المنتدي*


----------



## Light Of Christianity (16 مارس 2010)

> * بس عشان انا اختبرت ربنا شويه قريب و قرب مني شويه و قربت منه باختباري  فانا مش شاكه في المسيحيه كدين بسبب الاختبار* *
> 
> بس مش حاسه بربنا او انه بيستجبني* *
> 
> دي بس مشكلتي*



وهى دى مشكلتى الحالية انا معنديش اعتراض على المسيحية كدين .... المسيحية مش مشكلتى هنا , ربنا بالاساس هو مشكلتى القائمة  انا عايزة اوصل لتواصل كامل مع ربنا اشمعنى كان بيتواصل مع الرسل والانبياء هما احسن منى فى ايه مش بشر زينا ؟؟ ليه يضمن ليهم الايمان الكامل والتصديق بيه ويسيبنى انا محتاره 
ده يرجعك للسؤال الاصلى هل ربنا موجود بالفعل ؟؟ وهل احنا البشر متساويين عنده وان كان الاجابة بايوة موجود واحنا متساويين يبقى ليه مش راضى يوضحلى الامور بوضوح بدون لف ودوران رغم انى قدمت اللى عليا فاضل اللى عليه هو ..... انا عايزة اتاكد من وجود ربنا وانه سامعنى وحاسس بيا والكلام الجميل اللى بيتقال كشعارات حلوة ده ؟؟ فين الدليل ؟؟ 
مشكلتى مش مسيحية ... مشكلتى عامة ملهاش دعوة بدين وقولت مش عايزة خطب ومواعظ وايات عشان بجد شبعانة منهم اخر حاجة .... ميرسى لردك gospel of truth وسورى على طريقة كلامى بس فعلا انا مخنوقة جدا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 مارس 2010)

*انا اتكلمت في الصميم يا بنتي و مش قولت خطب و مواعظ يعني انا قولت لك واجهي نفسك كويس و حددي موقفك انتي بتؤمني باله ولالا

كلام واقعي دا و لا مواعظ

عموما ربنا يباركك يا قمر و انا فاهماكي كويس اوي علي فكره لاني مريت بدا و بمر بيه

سلام يا قمر*


----------



## My Rock (16 مارس 2010)

الأخت العزيزة No Religion،
ما هي الامور التي تُريد توضيحها و لم يوضحها الرب لكِ؟


----------



## Light Of Christianity (16 مارس 2010)

> نا اتكلمت في الصميم يا بنتي و مش قولت خطب و مواعظ يعني انا قولت لك واجهي نفسك كويس و حددي موقفك انتي بتؤمني باله ولالا
> كلام واقعي دا و لا مواعظ
> عموما ربنا يباركك يا قمر و انا فاهماكي كويس اوي علي فكره لاني مريت بدا و بمر بيه
> سلام يا قمر


راجعى كلامى تانى لان واضح اللى فى دماغى مش وصلك 



> لأخت العزيزة no religion،
> ما هي الامور التي تُريد توضيحها و لم يوضحها الرب لكِ؟



فى الاول قبل ما اؤمن باى حاجة قالتولى ادى فرصة لربنا يبين نعمته فى حياتك جميل واديته الفرصة وامنت بيه وبالمسيحية وعملت كل مافى وسعى لارضائه وبقى شغلى الشاغل رضى ربنا عنى وانى اقرب منه عشان احس بنعمته وكنت بدعى بقى ان ربنا يدينى اشارة انا كده فعلا برضيه ؟ هل انا غلطت فى حاجة ؟ ولو انا فى طريقى يثبتنى ويرشدنى ؟؟ واستنيت وبدات اقنع نفسى انى حاسة بنعمة ربنا بس ليه ربنا مش يعملى حاجة ؟؟؟ ليه ربنا مش يدينى دليل على وجوده المسه واحس بيه فى حياتى ؟؟ 
يعنى ايه اللى يضمنلى دلوقتى ان ربنا راضى عنى وعن اختيارى ؟؟؟ ممكن اجابة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 مارس 2010)

> فى الاول قبل ما اؤمن باى حاجة قالتولى ادى فرصة لربنا يبين نعمته فى حياتك  جميل واديته الفرصة وامنت بيه وبالمسيحية وعملت كل مافى وسعى لارضائه وبقى  شغلى الشاغل رضى ربنا عنى وانى اقرب منه عشان احس بنعمته وكنت بدعى بقى ان  ربنا يدينى اشارة انا كده فعلا برضيه ؟ هل انا غلطت فى حاجة ؟ ولو انا فى  طريقى يثبتنى ويرشدنى ؟؟ واستنيت وبدات اقنع نفسى انى حاسة بنعمة ربنا بس  ليه ربنا مش يعملى حاجة ؟؟؟ ليه ربنا مش يدينى دليل على وجوده المسه واحس  بيه فى حياتى ؟؟
> يعنى ايه اللى يضمنلى دلوقتى ان ربنا راضى عنى وعن اختيارى ؟؟؟ ممكن اجابة



لا فاهماكي علي فكره و اشتكيت لسه من فتره قصيره في موضوع اسمه المرشد الروحي في ظروف مشابهه ليكي جدا

كل العمليه الحاجه للارشاد الروحي

لان انا برضه ساعات بصحي قرفانه و اقول فينك يا رب مش تسيبني فينك

يعني فاهماكي و حاسه بيكي للاسف

سلام و نعمه ليكي


----------



## My Rock (16 مارس 2010)

No Religion قال:


> فى الاول قبل ما اؤمن باى حاجة قالتولى ادى فرصة لربنا يبين نعمته فى حياتك جميل واديته الفرصة وامنت بيه وبالمسيحية وعملت كل مافى وسعى لارضائه وبقى شغلى الشاغل رضى ربنا عنى وانى اقرب منه عشان احس بنعمته وكنت بدعى بقى ان ربنا يدينى اشارة انا كده فعلا برضيه ؟ هل انا غلطت فى حاجة ؟ ولو انا فى طريقى يثبتنى ويرشدنى ؟؟ واستنيت وبدات اقنع نفسى انى حاسة بنعمة ربنا بس ليه ربنا مش يعملى حاجة ؟؟؟ ليه ربنا مش يدينى دليل على وجوده المسه واحس بيه فى حياتى ؟؟
> يعنى ايه اللى يضمنلى دلوقتى ان ربنا راضى عنى وعن اختيارى ؟؟؟ ممكن اجابة


 
الأخت العزيزة No Religion،
الإِيمَانُ فَهُوَ الثِّقَةُ بِمَا يُرْجَى وَالإِيقَانُ بِأُمُورٍ لاَ تُرَى

إختيارك لله بحسب الفكر المسيحي يجب أن يكون مبني على اُسس و أهما الأساس الكتابي، و ليس على تكهنات او توقعات بأن المسيحية قد تكون صحيحة و أجرب حضي عل الله يظهر لك ذلك!
أذا شككتي بوجود الله أو سماعه لصوتك، فملجأك الكتاب المقدس بصورة عملية يومية. ضمانك إن الله سمعك و قبلك هو وعده المُعلن في الكتاب المقدس و لا يحتاج الأمر ان يشق الله السماء ليعلن لك إنه راضي عن إختيارك، فطوبي للذي امن و لم يرى.

اذا كانت عندك شكوك إن كان الله في العقيدة المسيحية هو الله الحقيقي، فأنتِ تحتاجين لإعادة قراءة مُعطيات الأمور من جديد لتبني عليه قرارك مرة ثانية.

انا نبهت من قبل و أنبه من جديد، الإيمان قرار نتخذه و ليس شعور تدريجي يكبر في قلبنا مع الوقت، لا، لحظة إيمانك هي اللحظة التي تكو فيها متيقن و واثق بل و متيقن بإختيارك!

إذا كنتِ تشعري بعدم ثقة او يقين في إختيارك، فقد تكون هذه دعوة إلهية لك من جديد ان تفحصي و تعيدي التركيز في كيفية بناء إيمانك.

لو كانت شكوك مبنية على مواقف مُعينة، فانا مستعد لسماعها منك للناقش موقف الله منها و لماذا تشعرين بإنه لا يتدخل في حياتك..

سلام و نعمة


----------



## حمورابي (16 مارس 2010)

تحية
عزيزتي صاحبة الموضوع . 
يجب أن تعلمي أنه ُ حينما يُرشد الرب شخص اليه سواء كانت أنثى أو ذكر . فالطريق لايجب ان يكون مخاطبة . 
قد يكون عند ألأنسان صدفة ولكن عند الله كل شئ مُرتب له ُ ترتيب فوق العقل البشري . 
لا أعرف أي خلفية كــُنت عليها . مـُلحده أم لادينية أم من عاءلة غير مؤمنة . 
الرب قادك الى الخلاص عن طريق هذا المنتدى الإلكتروني أشكري ربك لأن رسالة الخلاص وصلت لك عن طريق هذا المجال . اخرين ماتوا ولم يعرفوا أي شئ لأنهم رفضوا القدوس . 
لايجب أن نفرض فكرنا نحن على فكر وعمل وتخطيط الله لأن فكرنا شئ وفكرهُ شئ أخر . 
لاتفقدي أيمانك وصبرك . لأن السيد المسيح قال من يصبر الى المــُنتهى فذلك يخلص . 
وليس من يضع يدهُ على المحراث ويلتفت الى ماضيهَ هذا لايصلح . 
من أحب شئ أي شئ كان أكثر من الله فهو لايصلح ان يكون أبن لله . 

أشكري الله في كل شئ . ماذا تقولين للمسيحيين الذين في العراق . 
يذبحون ويفصل رأسهم عن جسدهم . لكي يقولوا الشهادة ألأسلامية . او يدفعوا الجزية . 
لايقومون بها يفضلون أن يصبروا الى المنتهى لكي يخلصوا . يفضلون العار والقتل والاغتصاب وتفجير الكناءس على ان يبيعوا مسيحهم الذي صلب لأجل الكل . 
قساوسة تم قتلهم في وضح النهار . لأنهم لم يؤمنوا بلأسلام . 
قسيس التفت الى مطلقي النار حينما قالوا لهُ وجهك على الحائط التفت وشاهد مطلقي النار وقال 
لا أخاف . من أي شئ ولا من الموت . فأمرطوه ب الرصاص . فهل نضن انه زال عن الوجود . . ! 
وأخرين كثيريين . هؤلاء لم يبيعوا المسيح الى اللحضة ألأخيرة مع العلم لم يتكلم معهم لم يعمل أي معجزة على يدهم ولكن البار بالأيمان يحي وأن أرتد لاتسر به نفسي هكذا قال رب الجنود . 

لاسامح الله . تصوري لو كــُنت حضرتـُك في مكانهم . ! هل سوف تنكرين المسيح . 
أنت ألأن جالسة تفرضين أراء وأفكار على الله ومع العلم هو أعطاك ِ حياة جديدة وأنت ألأن بما أنك أمنت خليقه جديدة . فما هو المرتبة ألأعلى من هكذا . فضلك على كثيرين . لأنه أرشدك الى هذا المنتدى لكي يرسلوك ِ لتطالعي على ألأنجيل . . 

أثبتي الى النهاية . لكي تكوني . عموداً في ممكلة القدوس أورشليم . . . 

الله يفوق في كل شئ .


----------



## awka (16 مارس 2010)

انا طبعا مش هقدر ارد زى كل اللى ردوا علشان انا مش دارس ولا عارف زيهم 
بس انا عايز اقول حاجة صغيرة 

فى فالتجربة على الجبل اية بتقول لا تجرب الرب الهك 
وحضرتك كدة بتجربى ربنا 

يعنى بتقولى لربنا ورينى نفسك علشان اؤمن  بيك ودة غلط ((انا اسف))

انا من رئى انك تسيبى الامر لربنا


----------



## Light Of Christianity (16 مارس 2010)

> الأخت العزيزة no religion،
> الإِيمَانُ فَهُوَ الثِّقَةُ بِمَا يُرْجَى وَالإِيقَانُ بِأُمُورٍ لاَ تُرَى
> 
> إختيارك لله بحسب الفكر المسيحي يجب أن يكون مبني على اُسس و أهما الأساس الكتابي، و ليس على تكهنات او توقعات بأن المسيحية قد تكون صحيحة و أجرب حضي عل الله يظهر لك ذلك!
> ...


الاخ الفاضل ماى روك دايما اجاباتك متميزة وبجد بحترم ارائك جدا
المهم انا يمكن بؤمن بطريقة غلط ؟؟ بمعنى انا غير مؤمنة بوجود ربنا وبرغم من ذلك مؤمنة ان حاجاتنا لوجود ربنا فى حياتنا قريت فى الاديان واقتنعت بالمسيحية ووجدت فيها الجانبين روحى وعقلى وخصوصا الجانب الروحى اللى محتجاه اكتر وبدات اقرا الكتاب المقدس واصلى واسمع ترانيم وغيره وبجد حسيت انى قربت من ربنا جامد وعملت اللى يرضيه كله .. بس بصراحة انا كنت مستنية مقابل اى علامة تقوينى وتحسسنى انه ايوة انتى صح كملى الطريق للنهاية .... انا سالت ايه الدليل على وجود الله فى حياتنا ؟؟ وسالت ايه الضمان ان ربنا راضى عنى ؟؟؟ يعنى اى بنى ادم طبيعى بيعرف ان ربنا راضى عنه ازاى بيعرف ان ربنا بيسمعه بناءا على ايه ؟؟ عارفة ان اسالتى ممكن ملهاش اجابة ممكن الحادية وهتخليك تقول ازاى مؤمنة بالمسيحية وازاى مش مؤمنة بربنا انا كنت ملحدة وبعدين لادينيه لانى قررت ان ممكن ربنا مش موضحلى طريقه لانى بعيده عنه وبدات افكر فى الاديان وانى اقرب من ربنا وقريت وبحثت واقتنعت بالمسيحية بس بعدين ؟؟؟عملت كل اللى ربنا عايزة ومخدتش مقابل يريحنى ؟؟ فهمت قصدى


----------



## Light Of Christianity (16 مارس 2010)

> تحية
> عزيزتي صاحبة الموضوع .
> يجب أن تعلمي أنه ُ حينما يُرشد الرب شخص اليه سواء كانت أنثى أو ذكر . فالطريق لايجب ان يكون مخاطبة .
> قد يكون عند ألأنسان صدفة ولكن عند الله كل شئ مُرتب له ُ ترتيب فوق العقل البشري .
> ...



استاذ حمورابى بجد كلامك جميل جدا جدا ووصلنى لسؤال قوى الناس دى وثقت ازاى فى نهايتها ؟؟ وثقت ازاى فى ربها ؟؟وبناءا على ايه ؟؟ هى دى المشكلة وعنوان الموضوع فقدان الثقة فى الرب ... ازاى اثق فى ربنا ؟؟ ازاى اثق انه موجود وسامع وحاسس بيا وراضى عنى وعن اختياراتى ؟؟


----------



## Light Of Christianity (16 مارس 2010)

> انا طبعا مش هقدر ارد زى كل اللى ردوا علشان انا مش دارس ولا عارف زيهم
> بس انا عايز اقول حاجة صغيرة
> 
> فى فالتجربة على الجبل اية بتقول لا تجرب الرب الهك
> ...



مش تستقل بردك ردك جميل وفى نقطة مهمة اشمعنى ناس شافت وامنت ؟؟ انا من حقى اطلب مساواتى بالناس دى ؟؟ انا عايزة اشوف عشان اؤمن مش بقولك يطلع من السما يعنى بس اكيد فى حاجة تعرفنى انه موجود ؟؟؟ والا بناءا على ايه بتعبدوا ربنا لما مش فى واحد قالى نقطة واحدة اثبتتله انه ربنا موجود وبيسمعله ؟؟وبناءا على ايه اديتووله الثقة الرهيبة دى ؟؟


----------



## My Rock (16 مارس 2010)

no religion قال:


> الاخ الفاضل ماى روك دايما اجاباتك متميزة وبجد بحترم ارائك جدا
> المهم انا يمكن بؤمن بطريقة غلط ؟؟ بمعنى انا غير مؤمنة بوجود ربنا وبرغم من ذلك مؤمنة ان حاجاتنا لوجود ربنا فى حياتنا قريت فى الاديان واقتنعت بالمسيحية ووجدت فيها الجانبين روحى وعقلى وخصوصا الجانب الروحى اللى محتجاه اكتر وبدات اقرا الكتاب المقدس واصلى واسمع ترانيم وغيره وبجد حسيت انى قربت من ربنا جامد وعملت اللى يرضيه كله .. بس بصراحة انا كنت مستنية مقابل اى علامة تقوينى وتحسسنى انه ايوة انتى صح كملى الطريق للنهاية .... انا سالت ايه الدليل على وجود الله فى حياتنا ؟؟ وسالت ايه الضمان ان ربنا راضى عنى ؟؟؟ يعنى اى بنى ادم طبيعى بيعرف ان ربنا راضى عنه ازاى بيعرف ان ربنا بيسمعه بناءا على ايه ؟؟ عارفة ان اسالتى ممكن ملهاش اجابة ممكن الحادية وهتخليك تقول ازاى مؤمنة بالمسيحية وازاى مش مؤمنة بربنا انا كنت ملحدة وبعدين لادينيه لانى قررت ان ممكن ربنا مش موضحلى طريقه لانى بعيده عنه وبدات افكر فى الاديان وانى اقرب من ربنا وقريت وبحثت واقتنعت بالمسيحية بس بعدين ؟؟؟عملت كل اللى ربنا عايزة ومخدتش مقابل يريحنى ؟؟ فهمت قصدى


 
مسألة طلب علامات من الله لبيان مقصد أو قرار هو ليس شئ جديد يا أختي، الكثير طلبوا ما زالوا يطلبون، منهم اخذ و مهم لم يأحذ. المشكلة أحياناً في طريقة فهمنا لعلامات الله و في طريقة تحقيقها بحسب فكرة مُعينة في عقلنا. انا في بداية إيماني كت أطلب كثيراً أن يظهر لي المسيح و كنت أقضي فترات طويلة أختلي و أكلم الرب و أطلب منه الظهور، لكن بعد فترة من عدم ظهور الرب لي حلمت بأن الرب ظهر لي و كنت أخبر الناس عن ظهوره لي (بدون أن اذكر طريقة الظهور) و كنت فرحان و بعدما صحيت كنت فرحان أيضاً و أستغليت الموضوع للقراءة في الكتاب المقدس و خلال قرائتي حسيت بكلام الرب لي، ما الذي تغير في حياتك قبل الظهور أو بعده (بالرغم من كونه حلم فقط) هل زاد إيمانك؟ فكرت كثيراً و حاولت لمس إحساسي فلم ارى أي إختلاف في إيماني و صحيت على إني طلبي لظهور الرب لم يكن سوى هاجس نفسي إستخدمت فيه وقت طويل دون فائدة!

المقصد من الكلام، ليس دائماً فكر الله ملائم لفكرنا و ليس دائماً الله يتعامل في حياتنا بالطريقة التي نريدها او بالوقت الذي نريده، لكن من المهم ان لا نجعل هذا حاجزاً بيننا و بينه، فأيماننا مبني على ثقة و ليس على معجزات، على يقين و ليس على ظهور او همس

اما من ناحية آخرى، فسماع صوت الله في حياتنا من خلال الصلاة و الخلوة يحتاج لتدريب و وقت، يحتاج للمارسة و تعلم. انا كشخص مسيحي تعلم سماع صوت الرب بعد فترة إيماني لاكثر من سنة و بعدها تعلمت كيف استمر على سماع صوت الرب و كيف أتعلم الإنصات لصوته من خلال كلمته في الكتاب المقدس.

إجعلي من تجربتك الحالية دافع لمحاولة تعلم سماع الصوت بصورة أدق في حياتك، راجعي صلاتك و خلواتك و حاول التدرب على سماع صوت الرب من خلال كلمته الحية الفعالة. هناك كتب تعليمية، إن إحتجتي بعضها يمكننا المساعدة في الموضوع.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 مارس 2010)

> ما الذي تغير في حياتك قبل الظهور  أو بعده (بالرغم من كونه حلم فقط) هل زاد إيمانك؟ فكرت كثيراً و حاولت لمس  إحساسي فلم ارى أي إختلاف في إيماني و صحيت على إني طلبي لظهور الرب لم يكن  سوى هاجس نفسي إستخدمت فيه وقت طويل دون فائدة!



صح تمام اوي فاهماك في النقطه دي

بس دي بتكون نعمه عظيمه جدا علي فكره و اختبار رهيب اخي روك

نعمه فوق نعمه

صحيح لا تزود الايمان ولا تنقصه بس برضه بتثبت اوقات التجربه 

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Light Of Christianity (16 مارس 2010)

> مسألة طلب علامات من الله لبيان مقصد أو قرار هو ليس شئ جديد يا أختي، الكثير طلبوا ما زالوا يطلبون، منهم اخذ و مهم لم يأحذ. المشكلة أحياناً في طريقة فهمنا لعلامات الله و في طريقة تحقيقها بحسب فكرة مُعينة في عقلنا. انا في بداية إيماني كت أطلب كثيراً أن يظهر لي المسيح و كنت أقضي فترات طويلة أختلي و أكلم الرب و أطلب منه الظهور، لكن بعد فترة من عدم ظهور الرب لي حلمت بأن الرب ظهر لي و كنت أخبر الناس عن ظهوره لي (بدون أن اذكر طريقة الظهور) و كنت فرحان و بعدما صحيت كنت فرحان أيضاً و أستغليت الموضوع للقراءة في الكتاب المقدس و خلال قرائتي حسيت بكلام الرب لي، ما الذي تغير في حياتك قبل الظهور أو بعده (بالرغم من كونه حلم فقط) هل زاد إيمانك؟ فكرت كثيراً و حاولت لمس إحساسي فلم ارى أي إختلاف في إيماني و صحيت على إني طلبي لظهور الرب لم يكن سوى هاجس نفسي إستخدمت فيه وقت طويل دون فائدة!
> 
> المقصد من الكلام، ليس دائماً فكر الله ملائم لفكرنا و ليس دائماً الله يتعامل في حياتنا بالطريقة التي نريدها او بالوقت الذي نريده، لكن من المهم ان لا نجعل هذا حاجزاً بيننا و بينه، فأيماننا مبني على ثقة و ليس على معجزات، على يقين و ليس على ظهور او همس
> 
> ...



ازاى ؟؟ ازاى احط كامل ثقتى فى حد انا مش واثقة 100% انه سامعنى ؟؟ حضرتك ممكن تكلم اصم ؟؟ ازاى اكلم حد مش موجود ؟؟ لان لما يكون موجود هيبقى فى رد فعل حتى لو بسيط ؟؟
ازاى اضع ثقتى فى ربنا ؟؟

وياريت تقولى اسماء الكتب او لو ليها روابط لانى محتجاها جدا وميرسى ليك واسفة انى بتعبك معايا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 مارس 2010)

> نا كشخص مسيحي تعلم سماع صوت الرب  بعد فترة إيماني لاكثر من سنة و بعدها تعلمت كيف استمر على سماع صوت الرب و  كيف أتعلم الإنصات لصوته من خلال كلمته في الكتاب المقدس



انا محتاجه مساعده في دي لانك اخي قولت انه سماع صوت الرب من خلال كلمته محتاج تدريب

شوفت برامج و قاريت عظات مش فهمت حاجه و محتاجه فعلا مساعده في دي

انا اسفه علي تدخلي في موضوع الاخت بس حقا فيه نقاط مشتركه

لو عندك اخي نصائح حول الاستماع لصوت الرب في الكتاب المقدس اخي نرجو ان تتفضل بها لاني حقيقي انا كمان مش بحس لسه بالنقطه دي

اتمني المساعده بها

اسفه علي التدخل مره اخري

سلام لكم


----------



## awka (16 مارس 2010)

معلش حضرتك شكلك مفهمتيش كلامى 
مينفعش نقول لربنا اشمعنا دة عندة عربية وانا لا او دة عنى وانا لا او دة شكلة حلو وانا لا
زى بالظبط مينفعش نقول لربنا اشمعنا اللى انت ظهرتلهم 
حضرتك فاهمة الموضوع غلط 

لاتجرب الرب الهك


----------



## Light Of Christianity (16 مارس 2010)

> انا محتاجه مساعده في دي لانك اخي قولت انه سماع صوت الرب من خلال كلمته محتاج تدريب  شوفت برامج و قاريت عظات مش فهمت حاجه و محتاجه فعلا مساعده في دي  انا اسفه علي تدخلي في موضوع الاخت بس حقا فيه نقاط مشتركه  لو عندك اخي نصائح حول الاستماع لصوت الرب في الكتاب المقدس اخي نرجو ان تتفضل بها لاني حقيقي انا كمان مش بحس لسه بالنقطه دي  اتمني المساعده بها  اسفه علي التدخل مره اخري  سلام لكم



معلش اختى حبيبتى افتحى موضوع جديد بتساؤلاتك عشان بس اخلى الموضوع فى تفكيرى واللى عايزة اوصله لان كده هنشتت الموضوع


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 مارس 2010)

اوكي اختي بس عشان المشكله مشتركه شويه ابديت تعليقي و اسفه لو شتت موضوعك مش قصدي خالص

بس اوكي هفتحه و هيفيدك

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Light Of Christianity (16 مارس 2010)

> معلش حضرتك شكلك مفهمتيش كلامى
> مينفعش نقول لربنا اشمعنا دة عندة عربية وانا لا او دة عنى وانا لا او دة شكلة حلو وانا لا
> زى بالظبط مينفعش نقول لربنا اشمعنا اللى انت ظهرتلهم
> حضرتك فاهمة الموضوع غلط
> ...



بغض النظر مين فهم غلط بس خلينى اوضح نقطة لا مجال للمقارنة ده شكله حلو وده شكل وحش لجينات وراثية وده عنده عربية وده لا عشان ده بيشتغل وده لا لكن ربنا ؟؟ ربنا ده العدل كله وحقى عليه انه يوضحلى طريقه ويعلنلى عن ذاته وانا لو عصيته بعدها يعاقبنى ؟؟

مش عارفة ليه لحد دلوقتى محدش جاوبنى انتم بتثقوا فى ربنا بناءا على ايه ؟؟ اوك انا غلط وانا مش فاهمة انتم فاهمين فهمونى ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## awka (16 مارس 2010)

يوضحلى طريقه ويعلنلى عن ذاته 

مش لازم ربنا يظهرك علشان يوضحلك طريقة 
طريق ربنا واضح ومعلن عن ذاتة فى الكتاب المقدس

واحنا بنثق فى ربنا بناءا عن الامان بيه


----------



## awka (16 مارس 2010)

بس انا عايز اعرف حضرتك مش مؤمنة اصلا ان ربنا موجود ولا حضرتك مش مؤمنة بالمسيحية


----------



## Light Of Christianity (16 مارس 2010)

> يوضحلى طريقه ويعلنلى عن ذاته
> 
> مش لازم ربنا يظهرك علشان يوضحلك طريقة
> طريق ربنا واضح ومعلن عن ذاتة فى الكتاب المقدس
> ...



دى مش اجابة ؟؟ ومش المشكلة فى الكتاب المقدس وكونى مسيحية او غيره المشكلة فى وجود ربنا بالاساس ؟؟ ربنا يعلن عن ذاته فى الكتاب المقدس طيب ما فى الهه تانية اعلنت فى اساطير كتير ليه مش مؤمن بيها ؟؟ ومتقولش عشان اساطير لانها اساطير من وجهة نظرك لكن اديان بالنسبة للمؤمنين بيها ؟؟ هل دول بردوا يقرو كلمة ربنا ويقتنعوا بيها ويقولوا هو ربنا اعلن ذاته هنا واحنا صح وخلاص ؟؟ فين ربنا بقى ليه مش بيدخل عشان يحمى الناس دى من النار اشمعنى فى عصور الانبياء ؟؟؟ فى انتظار اجابة


----------



## awka (16 مارس 2010)

يعنى انتى اصلا مش مؤمنة بوجود الله


----------



## Light Of Christianity (16 مارس 2010)

> يعنى انتى اصلا مش مؤمنة بوجود الله



صدقنى انا مبقتش عارفة بس تقدر تقول انا اديت لربنا فرصة وهو خذلنى


----------



## Strident (16 مارس 2010)

no religion قال:


> بغض النظر مين فهم غلط بس خلينى اوضح نقطة لا مجال للمقارنة ده شكله حلو وده شكل وحش لجينات وراثية وده عنده عربية وده لا عشان ده بيشتغل وده لا لكن ربنا ؟؟ ربنا ده العدل كله وحقى عليه انه يوضحلى طريقه ويعلنلى عن ذاته وانا لو عصيته بعدها يعاقبنى ؟؟
> 
> مش عارفة ليه لحد دلوقتى محدش جاوبنى انتم بتثقوا فى ربنا بناءا على ايه ؟؟ اوك انا غلط وانا مش فاهمة انتم فاهمين فهمونى ؟؟؟؟؟؟



ربما لن يكون كلامي قوياً كالإخوة...فأنا ولدت في النعمة و لم أختبر الحياة بدونها...هكذا أراد لي الرب...

لكن الآن أنا أثق في الرب بعد مواقف كثيرة كان إيماني قليل فيها و تذمرت جداً...لكن وضح في النهاية قصده العجيب و أن عنايته غير مشروطة بأعمالي و لا حتى بثقتي فيه...لهذا أثق فيه...
هناك مواقف حدثت معي تكاد ترقى إلى المعجزات، و من المستحيل أن أكون محظوظاً لهذه الدرجة، فأنا أكثر إنسان محظوظ على وجه الأرض في هذه الحالة...إنما الأوقع أن الرب يعتني بي و يحبني جداً...

هذا عن سؤالك لماذا أثق فيه...

أفهم من كلامك أنك ليس لديك اعتراض عقلي على المسيحية...يبقى فقط أن تشعري فعلاً بوجود الرب...هذه لن تأخذيها سوى بالصلاة و اللجاجة...و في الحقيقة لن يتدخل سوى في الوقت المناسب، الذي عادة هو الهزيع الرابع، في آخر وقت...

ربما يريدك أن تعرفي قيمة نعمته حتى إذ تأخذيها لا تفرطي فيها أبداً...أو يريد أن يعلمك أن العقل وحده ليس كل شيء...فأنت اقتنعت بالعقل و كله تمام...لكن يبقى المشاعر و الروحيات...

لكن تأكدي أنه لن يتركك لتموتي أو تيأسي منه...

اقرأي سفر العبرانيين اصحاح 11...لتعرفي عن الإيمان

و أشعر أن هذه الآية بالذات، التي سأكتبها حالاً، جعلني الرب أسوقها إليك، لأنه يريد أن يخبرك بها...لا تتجاهلي هذه الإشارات الثمينة (أنه يكلمك من خلال وسائل عديدة، قد تكون أحد منا)

"و لكن بدون إيمان لا يمكن ارضاؤه. لأنه يجب أن الذي يأتي إلى الله يؤمن بأنه موجود، و أنه يجازي الذين يطلبونه"


----------



## awka (16 مارس 2010)

على فكرة حضرتك بتتكلمى كلام غلط انا اسف يعنى لو بقول كدة

بس دة ربنا هو اللى بيدينا فرصة مش احنا اللى بنديلة فرصة 
وكمان انتى بتقولى من حقى على ربنا لا حضرتك فاهمة غلط خالص انا اسف 

بصى انا زى ماقولت فى الاول ان انا مش دارس ومش عارف هعرف اقنعك ازاى 
بس انا عايز اقولك حاجة صغيرة 
اولا انتى مؤمنة ان ربنا عمل ايات مع ناس غيرك
صح؟؟
والا مكنتيش قولتى اشمعنا 
تانى حاجة نبعد شوية عن الاديان فكرى شوية كدة مع نفسك
مين اللى خلق الكون مين اللى نظم الحياة وازاى كل جزء فى الانسان مسئول عن حاجة معينة 
وا وا وا وا فكرى كويس 
هتعرفى اكيد ان ربنا موجود 

ولو ربنا معملش معاكى اى اية اطلبى من ربنا مش تأمورى ربنا 
ولو هو معملش فاكيد هو عارف اية اللى فى مصلحتك 

وانا اسف عن الكلام  اللى فى الاول واسف علشان طولت عليكى


----------



## Light Of Christianity (16 مارس 2010)

> ربما لن يكون كلامي قوياً كالإخوة...فأنا ولدت في النعمة و لم أختبر الحياة بدونها...هكذا أراد لي الرب...
> 
> لكن الآن أنا أثق في الرب بعد مواقف كثيرة كان إيماني قليل فيها و تذمرت جداً...لكن وضح في النهاية قصده العجيب و أن عنايته غير مشروطة بأعمالي و لا حتى بثقتي فيه...لهذا أثق فيه...
> هناك مواقف حدثت معي تكاد ترقى إلى المعجزات، و من المستحيل أن أكون محظوظاً لهذه الدرجة، فأنا أكثر إنسان محظوظ على وجه الأرض في هذه الحالة...إنما الأوقع أن الرب يعتني بي و يحبني جداً...
> ...



اخى الفاضل جونى كالعادة رد متميز بس خلينى اخد معاك نقطة نقطة 
تمام انا مفيش اختلاف حاليا عقلى مع المسيحية تمام دى نقطة
النقطة التانية مشكلتى مع ربنا بالاساس حلو
 فكرة ان حصلك معجزات فى حياتك اكيد مش نزلك ملاك من السما وقالك تعمل ايه ؟؟ لان كلمة معجزة دى يعنى حاجة مستحيلة اما الحاجات اللى فى احتمال انها تحصل ولو بنسبة 1% فمتبقاش معجزة تبقى توفيق تبقى صدفة سميها اى مسمى بس مش معجزة الهيه .....دى اول نقطة
ثانى نقطة كلنا عارفين معجزات ربنا كانت عامله ازاى وقد ايه ربنا كان مهتم بشعوبه وناسه انهم يؤمنو بيه حلو بص حواليك سواء كنت مسلم مسيحى يهودى بوذى بهائى كلنا بتخانق لمحبة ربنا بغض النظر مين صح او غلط(فهمت قصدى) كلنا بنتسارع للنهاية عشان خاطر ربنا اما يتحقق لربنا اللى هو عايزة مش يدخل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اما اخيرا شايف الناس كلها مجتمعه عليه ونفسهم ومنى عينهم ينفذوله اى امر يضمنلهم الحياة الابدية معاه هو اداهم ايه ؟؟ تجاهل تام ؟؟ 

ربنا فين ياجونى ؟؟


----------



## Light Of Christianity (16 مارس 2010)

> على فكرة حضرتك بتتكلمى كلام غلط انا اسف يعنى لو بقول كدة
> 
> بس دة ربنا هو اللى بيدينا فرصة مش احنا اللى بنديلة فرصة
> وكمان انتى بتقولى من حقى على ربنا لا حضرتك فاهمة غلط خالص انا اسف
> ...



يااخى الفاضل awka انا مقولتش انى صح ولا قولت انى متمسكة برأى انا نفسى حد يلغى تفكيرى ده احيانا بفكر انى اتبع الطريق اللى اخترته بدون تفكير وخلاص وامشى مع التيار زى مالناس كلها ماشية بس ده غلط... فكرة انى واثقة ان ربنا عمل معجزات مع غيرى فاحنا سمعنا عن كده لكن لا انا ولا انت شوفنا حد فضل فى بطن الحوت ولا شوفنا حد شق البحر نصفين ولا شفنا حاجة من دى احنا عرفنا دى الفكرة اللى عمل الحاجات دى مش يعملى اى حاجة صغيرة تثبتنى على الطريق ؟؟ انا مش بزعل من الكلام طالما هيفدينى اتكلم براحتك


----------



## awka (16 مارس 2010)

لا على فكرة انا شوفت وحصلت معايا حاجات كتير تبين ايد ربنا الى ماسكانا 

وياريت متخديش كل حاجة بالعقل بس فى ناس كتير عاشت وماتت وهى مؤمنة بالمسيح ((الله))
من غير ميحصل معاها معجزات 


عايز اعرف رئيك عن ظهور العذارء اكيد شوفتية


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 مارس 2010)

انا فهمتك علي فكره اختي

انتي لم تصدقي الكتاب المقدس بسبب الاساطير الوثنيه بمعني انه ان كان  المسيح شفي مرضي او اقام موتي فيوجد اساطير مشابهه وثنيه هذا اولا 

ثانيا انتي قولتي انكي لم تري تلك المعجزات لتصدقي ان كانت حقيقيه او  اختلاق من عقول البلهاء باستخدام السحر و بسبب التناقل الشفوي بين الاجيال 

و انتي كنتي لسه بتكلميني عن المعجزات و قولتيلي انه زمان بسبب الجهل و عدم  تطور العلم كان الواحد بيصدق المعجزات لانه المناخ كان خصبا للاساطير و  انه لو ظهرت معجزات اليومين دول محدش هيؤمن بيها  

ثالثا انتي بتقولي انه كل الاديان بتتخانق علي مفهوم الحق و كل الاديان  بتتخانق علي ربنا عشان مش سائل فيهم 

يعني من الاخر بيتخانقوا علي فشوش ووهم 

انا فهمتك و فاهماكي يا بنتي هههههههههههههههه 

انه المعجزات التي لموسي و المسيح لا تفرق عن اساطير جلجامش مثلا 

بس عموما ربنا عايزنا نؤمن عشان هو الحق مش عشان معجزه ولا حاجه 

خدي الايه دي لانها الحت في دماغي تتكتب دلوقتي و حسيت انه لازم احطها  دلوقتي حتي لو قولتيلي الايه دي مش مفيده ههههههههههههه 



[q-bible]
  24 وكان توما، أحد التلاميذ الاثني عشر الملقب بالتوأم، غائِــبا عندما جاء  يسوع.   25 فقال له التلاميذ: ((رأينا الرب! )) فأجابهم: ((لا أصدق إلا  إذا رأيت أثر المسامير في يديه، ووضعت إصبعي في مكان المسامير ويدي في  جنبه)).  26 وبعد ثمانية أيام اجتمع التلاميذ في البيت مرة أخرى، وتوما  معهم، فجاء يسوع والأبواب مقفلة، ووقف بينهم وقال: ((سلام عليكم)).   27  ثم قال لتوما: ((هات إصبعك إلى هنا وانظر يدي، وهات يدك وضعها في جنبـي.  ولا تشك بعد الآن، بل آمن! ))  28 فأجاب توما: ((ربّي وإلهي! ))   29  فقال له يسوع: ((آمنت يا توما، لأنك رأيتني. هنيئا لمن آمن وما رأى)).[/q-bible]

الايه دي دليل انه الناس زمان مكنتش هبله و لم تكن تؤمن بالسهوله الي انتي  فاكراها برضه ما توما شاف معجزات بالهبل و ما امنش عمياني ههههههههههههه

ايه رايك في تلخيصي لجوهر مشكلتك 

موفق ولالا  

لو مش فاهماكي صح قولي يا قمر 

سلام و نعمه ليكي


----------



## epsalmos (16 مارس 2010)

*الاخت بدون دين ... وحشتينا  ...اروم ان تكونى على صحه جيده 

عزيزتى انا مبسوط انك بتبحثى عن ربنا ...
هو كما بيبحث عنك على فكره ...

طيب انتو مش عارفين تقابلوا بعض ليه ؟؟؟
عشان انتى بتفكرى بتفكير البشر و هو بيفكر بتفكير الاله !!

عارفه لو عندك ابن صغير ... يقولك يا اما تجيبلى مدينة الملاهى ديه يا اما انتى مش ماما ...
فرضا ان انتى غنية .. هل هاتجيبى لابنك مدينة الملاهى ؟؟؟

لا .. لانها واقعيا مش مناسبه ليه ...
طيب فى مشكله انتى  كده ابنك هايعتبرك مش ماما .. هاتبيتى له ازاى انك ماما ؟!!

فى طرق كثير جدا ..
هاتحولى تفهميه 

ابنك مش عايز يفهم ..

هاتقولى له .. بس يا بخت اللى بيسمع كلام ماما و بابا .. ده بيبقى ولد شاطر ...
مفهمش الايمان !!

فكرتى توديبه تحرميه من حاجه مثلا  ... 
برضه مش عايز يفهم ...
و عند و ساب البيت 

هنا الولد بوذى نفسه و هو مش دريان ...
هو افتكر بعنده ان افضل من ابوه و امه و هايعرف يعمل اى حاجه ..
و المشكله كلها فى عدم فهمه لفكر امه و لا تقديره لكمية الحب اللى داخلها !!!


الله بيتعامل مع الكل بحسب حكمته
هو بيجبنا كلنا ...
احنا ما بنفهمش 
احنا اطفال

طبي هو لو بيكرهنا ليه خلقنا ؟
ليه اعطانا اكسوجين نتنفسه ؟؟
ليه اعطانا مائ نشربه ؟؟

لو كان بيكرهنا كان اماتنا !!
او بالاولى لم يخلقنا اصلا ...

اذن لنتفق اولا انه بيحبنا جدا .. و علشان جدا خلقنا فى هذا النظام العجيب الذى يديره بحكمه غير عاديه !!!

هل الله ينانسا ؟؟
ازاى لما هو خلق اكل علشان السمك الصغير اللى فى البحر يعرف يعيش ؟!!
يعنى اهتم بكل شئ و هاينسانا ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

طيب احنا فاكرين انه ما بيحبناش او بينسانا ليه ؟؟
علشان احنا زى الاطفال !!!
عقلنا صغير و افتكرنا ان لو ربنا لم يعمل اللى انا عايزه يبقى مش اله !!!!!


الاخت العزيزه  ...
اعلمى انك طالما بتحبثى عنه .. فهو فتيله مدخنه لا يطفئ !!!
يعنى هو مش هايسيبك على فكره ادام انتى عايزاه ..
هو بيحاول يكلمك كثير سواء بطرق خاصة انتى ادرى بها .. او هنا على السنة الاحباء او بطرق متنوعه ..
حتى لو كل ده ما نفعش معاكى .. مش هايسيبك لانه ماسبش توما اللى شك فيه ..
هو قال له: لانك رايتنى يا توما امنت .. طوبى لمن امنوا و لم يروا ...

بس ماتستنيش تومنى يه لما الوقت يكون عدى و انتهى خلاص ...و تقولى ياريتنى يارب عرفتك من زمان ...
لانه قال لنا اذكر خالقك فى ايام شبابك
كل انسان عند موته بيفكر الف مره فى ربنا لكن فى الشباب بيحاول يرفض ربنا ....


لان حلقه حلاوه و كله مشتهيات ...
ما احلى الجلوس عند قدمى الرب ..
فهو ابونا و راعنيا و معزينا ...


اطلب من اخوت هنا .. ان الكل يذكرك فى صلاته ..

يارب يسوع الغالى .. بنتك يارب بلادين .. لا تتركه بلا مسيح ...
هى تبحث عنك يا سيدى ... انا اعلم انك تريد خلاص الجميع ...
ارجوك يارب ارشدها ...لاننا كلنا محتاجين لك ترشدنا ..
افتقدها يارب فى زمن الحب .. مر علينا يا عريس نفوسنا  و لا تحول وجهك عنا و تعبر بسبب انشغالنا ..
اعطنا كلنا ياسيدنا ان نتبعك لان مالناش غيرك*


----------



## epsalmos (16 مارس 2010)

[q-bible]1: 3 *مبارك الله ابو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي حسب رحمته الكثيرة ولدنا ثانية لرجاء حي بقيامة يسوع المسيح من الاموات 

1: 4 لميراث لا يفنى و لا يتدنس و لا يضمحل محفوظ في السماوات لاجلكم 

1: 5 انتم الذين بقوة الله محروسون بايمان لخلاص مستعد ان يعلن في الزمان الاخير 

1: 6 الذي به تبتهجون مع انكم الان ان كان يجب تحزنون يسيرا بتجارب متنوعة 

1: 7 لكي تكون تزكية ايمانكم و هي اثمن من الذهب الفاني مع انه يمتحن بالنار توجد للمدح و الكرامة و المجد عند استعلان يسوع المسيح 

1: 8 ذلك و ان لم تروه تحبونه ذلك و ان كنتم لا ترونه الان لكن تؤمنون به فتبتهجون بفرح لا ينطق به و مجيد 

1: 9 نائلين غاية ايمانكم خلاص النفوس 

1: 10 الخلاص الذي فتش و بحث عنه انبياء الذين تنباوا عن النعمة التي لاجلكم 

1: 11 باحثين اي وقت او ما الوقت الذي كان يدل عليه روح المسيح الذي فيهم اذ سبق فشهد بالالام التي للمسيح و الامجاد التي بعدها 

1: 12 الذين اعلن لهم انهم ليس لانفسهم بل لنا كانوا يخدمون بهذه الامور التي اخبرتم بها انتم الان بواسطة الذين بشروكم في الروح القدس المرسل من السماء التي تشتهي الملائكة ان تطلع عليها 

1: 13 لذلك منطقوا احقاء ذهنكم صاحين فالقوا رجاءكم بالتمام على النعمة التي يؤتى بها اليكم عند استعلان يسوع المسيح 

1: 14 كاولاد الطاعة لا تشاكلوا شهواتكم السابقة في جهالتكم 

1: 15 بل نظير القدوس الذي دعاكم كونوا انتم ايضا قديسين في كل سيرة 

1: 16 لانه مكتوب كونوا قديسين لاني انا قدوس 

1: 17 و ان كنتم تدعون ابا الذي يحكم بغير محاباة حسب عمل كل واحد فسيروا زمان غربتكم بخوف 

1: 18 عالمين انكم افتديتم لا باشياء تفنى بفضة او ذهب من سيرتكم الباطلة التي تقلدتموها من الاباء 

1: 19 بل بدم كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب و لا دنس دم المسيح 

1: 20 معروفا سابقا قبل تاسيس العالم و لكن قد اظهر في الازمنة الاخيرة من اجلكم 

1: 21 انتم الذين به تؤمنون بالله الذي اقامه من الاموات و اعطاه مجدا حتى ان ايمانكم و رجاءكم هما في الله 

1: 22 طهروا نفوسكم في طاعة الحق بالروح للمحبة الاخوية العديمة الرياء فاحبوا بعضكم بعضا من قلب طاهر بشدة 

1: 23 مولودين ثانية لا من زرع يفنى بل مما لا يفنى بكلمة الله الحية الباقية الى الابد 

1: 24 لان كل جسد كعشب و كل مجد انسان كزهر عشب العشب يبس و زهره سقط 

1: 25 و اما كلمة الرب فتثبت الى الابد و هذه هي الكلمة التي بشرتم بها ​*[/q-bible][/center]


----------



## epsalmos (17 مارس 2010)

*


No Religion قال:



			وهى دى مشكلتى الحالية انا معنديش اعتراض على المسيحية كدين .... المسيحية مش مشكلتى هنا , ربنا بالاساس هو مشكلتى القائمة  انا عايزة اوصل لتواصل كامل مع ربنا اشمعنى كان بيتواصل مع الرسل والانبياء هما احسن منى فى ايه مش بشر زينا ؟؟ ليه يضمن ليهم الايمان الكامل والتصديق بيه ويسيبنى انا محتاره 
ده يرجعك للسؤال الاصلى هل ربنا موجود بالفعل ؟؟ وهل احنا البشر متساويين عنده وان كان الاجابة بايوة موجود واحنا متساويين يبقى ليه مش راضى يوضحلى الامور بوضوح بدون لف ودوران رغم انى قدمت اللى عليا فاضل اللى عليه هو ..... انا عايزة اتاكد من وجود ربنا وانه سامعنى وحاسس بيا والكلام الجميل اللى بيتقال كشعارات حلوة ده ؟؟ فين الدليل ؟؟ 
مشكلتى مش مسيحية ... مشكلتى عامة ملهاش دعوة بدين وقولت مش عايزة خطب ومواعظ وايات عشان بجد شبعانة منهم اخر حاجة .... ميرسى لردك gospel of truth وسورى على طريقة كلامى بس فعلا انا مخنوقة جدا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


سورى اختى العزيزه صدقينى لم اقرا اخر سطر من كلامك قبل ان اضع الايات السابقه !!!

طيب خلينى احاول اخذ اعتراضاتك واحده واحده و ربنا يرشدنا ...






			وهى دى مشكلتى الحالية انا معنديش اعتراض على المسيحية كدين .... المسيحية مش مشكلتى هنا , ربنا بالاساس هو مشكلتى القائمة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



كلامك ده به بعض الاخطأء .. فانتى بتقولى انك مش معترضه على المسيحيه كدين لكن انتى عايزه ربنا 

فاولا المسيحيه هى المسيح نفسه !!!
هى اتباع المسيح نفسه !!

و المسيح هو الله !!

فول بتقولى انا عايزه ربنا بس مش عايزه المسيحيه .. هنا فى مشكله لان الله لا يمكن فصله عن المسيحيه او العكس
لو حاولتى تفصليهم هاتوصلى الى اى دين وضعى طتبه الناس !!





			القائمة  انا عايزة اوصل لتواصل كامل مع ربنا اشمعنى كان بيتواصل مع الرسل والانبياء هما احسن منى فى ايه مش بشر زينا ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا عزيزتى مشكلتك فى نوع التواصل الذى تريديه انتى لنفسك !!!

بصى هاقولك على كام نقطه ..

ان كثيرون يدعون و قليلون ينتخبون !!
يعنى هناك من انتخبه و اختاره الله بنفسه
و هناك من دعاه الله !!

عارفه لو عندك وزاره ...
و رئيس الوزراء اختار ٢ علماء لنظرته ان بهم كفاءه معنيه
و دعا الباقى للاشتراك
هل احد يعترض على رئيس الوزراء ؟!!
هو يختار الطريق الانسب و المناسب 


بتقولى عايزه تواصل كامل
كلام رائع جدا ...
بس تواصل من ناحية ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل اتصال فى الفكر و الهدف .. يعنى هدفم هو الله و فكرك يكون ماخوذ من فكر الله 
ام تريدى ان الله يغير فكره ليطيع فكرك و يوحد هدفه ليكون هدفك ؟

اما ان التواصل هنا بمعنى انك تتلكلمى معاه مباشرة بدون حجاب و كانك من الانبياء ؟؟؟
ارجو الايضاح

انا لا اهاجمك على فكره .. صدقينى انا احترم فكرك جدا..
و ثقى انك لست اول واحده تحاربى محاربة الشك تلك .. 
ولذلك لا تخجلى ان تسالى اى سوال

اما بالنسبه لتواصله مع الانبياء و الرسل ...

انظرى الى كل واحد منهم ستجدى ان عمل الله مع كل واحد مختلف جدا ..
فموسى كلمه مباشره مثلا !!
ادم كان فى حوار مفتوح مع الله !!
ابراهيم الله ظهر له فى صورة انسان !!
انبياء سمعوا صوته فقط و لم يروه !!
هناك من راى رؤى !!
هناك من سمع من هولاء !!
اللله تجسد فى ملئ الزمان و الناس راوه !!
و هناك من لم يرى شئ !من الانبياء !!
و هناك كيوحنا المعمدان من راى الظهور الالهى كاملا !!!
و هناك من راى تجلى المسيح من الرسل و الانبياء !!!
هناك من اخذه الله الى السماء كايليا و اخنوخ !!
و هناك الكثير و الكثير و الكثير ...
كل له طريقته ..
المهم ان فى كل هولاء .. مغيش حد فيهم قال له يارب اظهر لى او كلمنى بالطريقه الفلانيه !!!
ربنا بيعمل حسب حكمته و ليس بحسب حكمتنا
جيد ان يكون اشتياقك لمعرفة الله 

بس لا تجعلى اشتياقك هذا للتشكيك فى الله !!





			ليه يضمن ليهم الايمان الكامل والتصديق بيه ويسيبنى انا محتاره 
ده يرجعك للسؤال الاصلى هل ربنا موجود بالفعل ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


على فكره كلامك مش دقيق .. لان مش كل اللى شاف امن !!

هناك من راى عجب و لم يومن بالله !!!
فرعون مثر مثلا ..راى الضربات العشر و راى تاييد اللله لموسى و لم يومن !!!
و ادم نفسه اللى كان فى الجنه وجه لوجه مع الله .. شك فى صدق الله !!!
بطرس انكر المسيح .. مع انه شاف العجائب !!!
يهوذا خان المسيح و هو ايضا ممن راو ما لم نراه نحن !!
بلاش كل ده .. العذراء ظهرت موخرا هناك من راها فازداد كفرا و هناك من راها فتاب !! و هناك من راها و لم   يتغير  !!!

اللى عايز اقوله .. ان سبب حيرتك و شكك جواكى انتى و استسلامك لشيطان الشك ..
لان الايمان سهل جدا على اللى عايز يومن

عارفه فى واحد مخطوبه ... خطيبها بيحبها جدا .. و بيعبر عن حبه بطرق مختلفه جدا ...
مره يجبلها هديه غاليه
مره يجيب ورده
مره يخرجوا سوا فسحه ...
مره يعزمها مش عارف فين
مرات يكلمها فى التليفون يطمن عليها

بعد كل ده تقول له انت ما بتحنيش .. يسالها ليه 
تقول له اصلك لم تقل لى كلمة احبك !!!

هو ده حالنا بنبحث عن اسباب لنشكك فى محبة الله و نترك كل ما يوكد حبه لنا !!!
يبقى ربنا لسه عامل معانا حاجات كتيره حلوه ..
و نقول له مش هلتبطل القسوه اللى فيك ديه يارب !!!!

(انا بوجه اى عتاب لنفسى مش ليكى على فكره)





			وهل احنا البشر متساويين عنده وان كان الاجابة بايوة موجود واحنا متساويين يبقى ليه مش راضى يوضحلى الامور بوضوح بدون لف ودوران رغم انى قدمت اللى عليا فاضل اللى عليه هو ..... انا عايزة اتاكد من وجود ربنا وانه سامعنى وحاسس بيا والكلام الجميل اللى بيتقال كشعارات حلوة ده ؟؟ فين الدليل ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



دليل على ايه ؟؟؟؟
على انه موجود ؟؟
و لا على انه بيجبك ؟؟
و لا على ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ثانيا مين قال ان احنا متساويين ؟؟؟
انتى لم تحددى متساويين فى ايه بالضبط ؟؟؟؟
اكل واحد مقدار ايمان و محبه 
مين قال ان صوابعك زى بعض

هاتقولى بس مش عدل ..
هاقولك لا قمة العدل ..
لان انتى جتى بتومنى ان اللى بيعمل حاجه كويسه يثاب 
لماذا ليس الكل ثواب واحد ؟؟
فاين التساوى اذن ؟؟
هل الكل بيدخل كلية الطب او ان الكل بيدخل الهندسه ؟؟
هل ده عدم تساوى ؟؟!!
ده تماييز و اختلاف ..
انتى بتحكمى على التساوى بمفهومك .. فما هو مفهوم التساوى 

ان الله يظهر للكل .... 
يظهر ليه علشان الناس بتشك ؟؟؟
الناس بتشك علشان العيب فيها ....
انتى لا ترى الهواء و لم تشكى يوما فى وجد اكسجين فى الهواء !!!
لم تكى يوما ان هناك كوكب اسمه بلوتو موجود مع انك لم تريه عيان فقط رايتى صور له !!
لم تشكى يوما ان باطن الارض ملتهب نارا !!! مع ان لم يذهب هناك احدا !!!
لم تشكى يوما ان هناك شخص اسمه صلاح الدين الايوبى  بنى القلعه و كان سلطان !!
لم تشكى ان هتلر كان يوما ما موجودا !!
لم تشكى يوما ان نظرية فيساغورث و اقليدس من قاما بهما هما انفسهم !!!

لماذا دون عن كل شئ فى هذه الدنيا يطلب الناس روية الههم  الى لا يرى ؟!!

بس انها الطيبعه البشريه التى يحاربها الشيطان 

بطرس الرسول حين شك كاد ان يغرق لولا انه صرخ قائلا يارب نجنى !!!


بتقولى ربنا مش راضى ... 
هل فى اب فى الدنيا ديه مش بيحب بنته ؟؟؟
هل فى ام بتنسى ابنها ؟؟؟؟

يبقى ربنا اللى اوجد المحبه فى قلوب الامهات و الاباء و هو مصدر الحب ... يبقى مش بيحبك !!!!!!!!
طيب تيجى ازاى ؟؟؟
افنعينى انتى ازاى مصدر الحب مش بيحبك ؟؟؟
و لو مش هو مصدر الحب ده ... يبقى طاقة الحب الجامده ديه التى تقدم بلا مقابل .. محبه باذله اتت منين للعالم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





			انى قدمت اللى عليا فاضل اللى عليه هو .....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



الكتاب بيقول و ان فعلتم كل البر فقولوا نا عبيد بطالوان ....

كان الانبا بولا الطموهى احد اباء البريه .. كان بيقضى الليل تعب فى الصلوات 
و بيتعب نفسه فى الصلاه كان بيحاول ينفذ وصية المسيح الصلاه الدائمه ..
 بحبة الشديد للعبادة و نسكة الشديد حتى قال تلميذة حزقيال انة تعرض للموت ست مرات بسبب شدة نسكة .
المسيح ظهر له فى يوم ... قال له:
كفاك تعبا يا حبيبى بولا !!
الانبا بولا الطموهى رد عليه:
 "دعني يا سيدي اتعب جسدي من اجل اسمك كما تعبت انت من اجل جنس البشر و انت الالة قدمت ذاتك عنا نحن غير المستحقين 

و ده مين ؟! ده الانبا بولا ... راجل كان بيتعب نفسه فى الصلاه بيقول له هو انا يارب تعبى ييجى ايه جنب تعبك ...
و الانبا بولا يوم واحد من صلاته قد صلاتى العمر كله !!!!
تيجى حضرتك تقولى انا عملت اللى عليا ؟!

بصى يا عزيزتى ... هناك مشكله
اننا من اول شوط نتعب نقول خلاص .. انا عملت اللى عليا يارب .. و انت حر بقى !!!

اللى بيتعب هو اللى بيحصد ..
مفيش حاجه فى الدنيا ديه كلها بتجيى بالساهل ... اشمعنى الايمان اللى هو اغلى حاجه عايزاه بالساهل ؟؟؟
يعنى عشان تبقى معاكى الثانويه العامه بس تدسى ١٨ سنه !!!
و علشان تبقى دكتوره ٧ سنين تعب !!!
و عشان يبقى عندك طفل حلو و امور  ٩ شهور حمل و تعب و ولاده
و علشان الطفل يكبر و يفرح قلبك محتاج رعايه يوميه و اعتناء و تعب 

فهل علشان تبقى بنت ربنا مش عايزه تتعبى نفسك شويه ؟؟؟
ده انتى عايزه بتقى بنت الملك .. تقولى له عاجبك ترد بسرعه بالطريقه اللى انا عاوزاها اهلا و سهلا مش عاجبك بلاش منه !!!
ده المسيح وعدنا بما لم تره عين و ما تسمع به اذن و ما لم يخطر على قلب بشر.. وعدنا بالملكوت معاه ... 
وعدنا بالفرح الدائم معاه ... كل ده مش مستحق نتعب من اجله علشان نحصل عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟






			انا عايزة اتاكد من وجود ربنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



انتى شاكه فى وجود ربنا ؟؟

ممكن تقرى اخر كم اصحاح من سفر ايوب 

بصى ايوب باختصار قصته انه كان راجل كويس جدا جدا جدا ...
و ربنا كان مديله كل حاجه كويسه

جه فى يوم حب يثبت ان ايوب بيحب ربنا علشان ربنا نفسه مش علشان عطايا ربنا له ...
فاخذ منه كل شئ ... كل شئ يعنى كل شئ الا روحه و مراته !!!!

ايوب مكنش مصدق نفسه !!
ايوب كان مصدوم !!
و سب يومه !!
و شك فى ربنا !!
ربنا بعد مده من التجربه ظهر له و اعطاه درسا رائعا ...
نطق ايوب بعدها ..
بسمع الاذن قد سمعت عنك اما الان فقد راتك عيناى !!

ايوب ادرك ان صلاحه مايجش حاجها اما امانة الله !!
مايجش حاجه امام حكمة الله !!!
ايوب ظلم ربنا لما افتكر ان الله مش عادل !!!


4 أين كنت حين أسست الأرض ؟ أخبر إن كان عندك فهم 

5 من وضع قياسها ؟ لأنك تعلم أو من مد عليها مطمارا 

6 على أي شيء قرت قواعدها ؟ أو من وضع حجر زاويتها 

7 عندما ترنمت كواكب الصبح معا، وهتف جميع بني الله 

8 ومن حجز البحر بمصاريع حين اندفق فخرج من الرحم 

9 إذ جعلت السحاب لباسه، والضباب قماطه 


http://st-takla.org/pub_oldtest/Arabic-Old-Testament-Books/20-Job/Sefr-Ayoub-Chapter-38.html


و هنا الله بيكلم ايوب : 
مش انت فاكر نفسك انك رجل اى لك قوه اكبر من الله .. طيب ورينى قوتك يا رجل .... العك تناقض احكامى لكى تببر نفسك ؟؟
هل لك قوة كقوة الله ؟
تعرف تعمل مثل صوت الرعد ؟؟
ورينا عظم جلالك !!

 الآن شد حقويك كرجل . أسألك فتعلمني 

 لعلك تناقض حكمي، تستذنبني لكي تتبرر أنت 

9 هل لك ذراع كما لله ، وبصوت مثل صوته ترعد 

10 تزين الآن بالجلال والعز، والبس المجد والبهاء 

11 فرق فيض غضبك، وانظر كل متعظم واخفضه 

12 انظر إلى كل متعظم وذلله، ودس الأشرار في مكانهم 

13 اطمرهم في التراب معا، واحبس وجوههم في الظلام 

14 فأنا أيضا أحمدك لأن يمينك تخلصك 



http://st-takla.org/pub_oldtest/Arabic-Old-Testament-Books/20-Job/Sefr-Ayoub-Chapter-40.html


فى الاخر كما قلت ايوب اعلن:

5 بسمع الأذن قد سمعت عنك، والآن رأتك عيني 

6 لذلك أرفض وأندم في التراب والرماد 

http://st-takla.org/pub_oldtest/Arabic-Old-Testament-Books/20-Job/Sefr-Ayoub-Chapter-42.html





			سامعنى وحاسس بيا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طيب ممكن تفهمينى كيف ان اللى خلق حاسة السمع لا يسمع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كيف ان الذى اعطاكى الاحساس لا يحس بيكى ؟؟؟؟؟؟

يعنى هل مثلا ممكن انسان يعمل كومبيوتر و هو مش بيشوف اساسا و ليس عنده حاسة النظر ؟؟؟

هل ممكن يعمل عطر و هو انسسان ليس عنده حاسة الشم ؟؟؟؟

1) سفر إشعياء 29: 16
 يَا لَتَحْرِيفِكُمْ! هَلْ يُحْسَبُ الْجَابِلُ كَالطِّينِ، حَتَّى يَقُولُ الْمَصْنُوعُ عَنْ صَانِعِهِ: «لَمْ يَصْنَعْنِي». أَوْ تَقُولُ الْجُبْلَةُ عَنْ جَابِلِهَا: «لَمْ يَفْهَمْ»؟ 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2) رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 9: 20
 بَلْ مَنْ أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي تُجَاوِبُ اللهَ؟ أَلَعَلَّ الْجِبْلَةَ تَقُولُ لِجَابِلِهَا: «لِمَاذَا صَنَعْتَنِي هكَذَا؟» *​


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (17 مارس 2010)

*موضوع رائعة أختي No Religion *
*واكتر حاجة عجبتني الكلام الي تحت ده *




> بص حواليك سواء كنت مسلم مسيحى يهودى بوذى بهائى كلنا بتخانق لمحبة ربنا بغض النظر مين صح او غلط(فهمت قصدى) كلنا بنتسارع للنهاية عشان خاطر ربنا اما يتحقق لربنا اللى هو عايزة مش يدخل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اما اخيرا شايف الناس كلها مجتمعه عليه ونفسهم ومنى عينهم ينفذوله اى امر يضمنلهم الحياة الابدية معاه هو اداهم ايه ؟؟ تجاهل تام ؟؟
> 
> ربنا فين ياجونى ؟؟


 
* محدش يعرف يثبت عدم وجود الله *
*ومحدش يقدر يثبت وجود الله للملحد مية بالمية *
*الحجات دي محتاجة إيمان والإيمان بيجي من المعرفة *
*انا الي خلاني اسيب الإسلام العقل*
*ولغاية دلوقتي مش لاقي للمسيحية اخطاء !!*
*ده غير اني بحب شخص المسيح وحاسس بيه *
*اوقات بيجيلي تسؤلات ليه المسيح مايظهرش للعالم كولو *
*ليه ربنا مايهدش الكعبة بدل ما المسلمين قاعدين يسجدولها ليل نهار وفاكرين انها بيت ربنا وهي اكبر بيت اوثان في التاريخ*
*ليه مايقولش للبهائين بهاء ده مدعي وليه سايب الهندوس *
*مافيش إجابة غير اني معرفش حكمة الله *
*والحكيم من يعلم انه لايعلم !!*

*متابع ...*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 مارس 2010)

> *اوقات  بيجيلي تسؤلات ليه المسيح مايظهرش للعالم كولو *
> *ليه ربنا مايهدش  الكعبة بدل ما المسلمين قاعدين يسجدولها ليل نهار وفاكرين انها بيت ربنا  وهي اكبر بيت اوثان في التاريخ*
> *ليه مايقولش  للبهائين بهاء ده مدعي وليه سايب الهندوس*



الجواب بسيط اوي اوي اوي

 [q-bible]أَخِيراً ظَهَرَ لِلأَحَدَ عَشَرَ وَهُمْ مُتَّكِئُونَ وَوَبَّخَ عَدَمَ  إِيمَانِهِمْ وَقَسَاوَةَ قُلُوبِهِمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا  الَّذِينَ نَظَرُوهُ قَدْ قَامَ. 
 وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: *«اذْهَبُوا إِلَى  الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا. 
 مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ. *[/q-bible]

*اذْهَبُوا إِلَى  الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا.

**ويل لي ان كنت لا ابشر**..... **والله دي مسئوليتنا احنا و تقاعسنا مش مسئوليه الله كمان

الله ادانا الناموس و الانبياء و بعدين فدانا عايزين ايه تاني

و بعدين حتي لو تمت معجزه قدام الغير مؤمن لن يؤمن لان امور الله تدرك بالروح 

اسمعوا القصه دي*[q-bible] فَقَالَ  إِبْرَاهِيمُ: يَا ابْنِي اذْكُرْ أَنَّكَ اسْتَوْفَيْتَ خَيْرَاتِكَ فِي  حَيَاتِكَ وَكَذَلِكَ لِعَازَرُ الْبَلاَيَا. وَالآنَ هُوَ يَتَعَزَّى  وَأَنْتَ تَتَعَذَّبُ. 
 وَفَوْقَ هَذَا كُلِّهِ بَيْنَنَا  وَبَيْنَكُمْ هُوَّةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ قَدْ أُثْبِتَتْ حَتَّى إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  يُرِيدُونَ الْعُبُورَ مِنْ هَهُنَا إِلَيْكُمْ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ وَلاَ  الَّذِينَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ يَجْتَازُونَ إِلَيْنَا. 
*فَقَالَ:  أَسْأَلُكَ إِذاً يَا أَبَتِ أَنْ تُرْسِلَهُ إِلَى بَيْتِ أَبِي 
 لأَنَّ لِي خَمْسَةَ إِخْوَةٍ حَتَّى يَشْهَدَ لَهُمْ لِكَيْلاَ يَأْتُوا  هُمْ أَيْضاً إِلَى مَوْضِعِ الْعَذَابِ هَذَا. 
29 قَالَ لَهُ  إِبْرَاهِيمُ: عِنْدَهُمْ مُوسَى وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ. لِيَسْمَعُوا مِنْهُمْ. 
فَقَالَ: لاَ يَا أَبِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ. بَلْ إِذَا مَضَى إِلَيْهِمْ  وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ يَتُوبُونَ. 
فَقَالَ لَهُ: إِنْ كَانُوا  لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ مِنْ مُوسَى وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ وَلاَ إِنْ قَامَ وَاحِدٌ  مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ يُصَدِّقُونَ». *
[/q-bible]
ايه رايكم

يعني لو قام ميت و كلمك عن العذاب لن تصدقي و هناك شهادات كثير من اشخاص  قاربوا الموت و شافوا حاجات و لم يصدقهم الناس 

يبقي هيصدقوا المعجزات و الانبياء 

اطلاقا 

زي ما قال ابونا ابراهيم 

[q-bible] فَقَالَ لَهُ: إِنْ كَانُوا  لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ مِنْ مُوسَى وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ وَلاَ إِنْ قَامَ وَاحِدٌ  مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ يُصَدِّقُونَ». [/q-bible]*

*المسيح قال ايه لليهود لانكم لا تؤمنون بي في خطاياكم تموتون*
*
اديني عملت شويتين مواعظ بس كان لازم اقولهم*

*سلام و نعمه*
*


----------



## geegoo (17 مارس 2010)

*سؤال لتفكيرك و لا أنتظر اجابته .....
هل هناك ما يعوق التواصل مع الله في حياتك ؟
هل جلستي مع نفسك لتعرفي ما قد يسبب هذا الاحساس ببعد الله ؟
هل تريدي الله في ترتيب معين من عندك أم مستعدة لتركه يرتب حياتك ؟
سامحيني و لكن قولك أنك عملتي ما عليكي لا يفيد في هذه الحالة ....
من نحن لنعمل شيئا لله بل و نتصور أننا عملنا ما علينا ؟
لا يا عزيزتي ....من عوائق وجود الله في حياتنا احساسنا بأننا أبرار ....
و هو لم يأتي ليدعوا أبرارا ... بل خطاة ....
فهل سكبتي نفسك في الصلاة بدموع صارخة ... أنا أخطأت يا أبتاه و لا أستحق ان أكون ابنتك ....
هل أعترفتي بخطاياكي أمامه ....
ان لم يكن فهذه هي البداية ....
احساسك بالاحتياج له و الضعف أمامه و الخطأ في حقه ....
و اعترافك له بهذا في صلاتك ...*


----------



## epsalmos (17 مارس 2010)

*
 Does God Exist? 



David Wood vs. John W. Loftus:

[YOUTUBE]3NZd8NS43UI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]4NOxSJpGHYs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]H4zUSDIhDTA[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 مارس 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28647&page=9


----------



## alaakamel30 (17 مارس 2010)

يا جماعة الأنسة زى ما قالت مش محتاجة آيات ومواعظ لأنها شبعت منهم على حد قولها،الأنسة عايزة تتناقش بالعقل
أوكى حضرتك ممكن تكتبيلنا أعتراضك على وجود الله واحنا نرد عليكى بالعقل ومن غير آيات

سلام المسيح


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 مارس 2010)

اختي نو ريليجن

الاخ علاء ممكن يساعدك كتير لانه حالته كانت اصعب من حالتك اصلا ممكن تقري شهادته

و عموما محدش فينا قال مواعظ سواء انا او روك او ابسالموس او جوني او الاخرين بس ايراد يات كتابيه للاستشهاد عادي يعني ادينا بنساعدك علي فهم الايات 

عموما اخي علاء اعتراضها في الصفحتين الاولنتين 

سلام و نعمه


----------



## alaakamel30 (17 مارس 2010)

*انا بالتأكيد تروث قرأت مشاركاتها*
*وأكيد وقفت على القصور فى فكرتها عن إلهنا*
*لكن انا محتاج تكون اونلاين عشان نتفاعل مع بعض*

*عموما يا عزيزتى نو ريليجين هناك قصور ليس فى إيمانك وليس فى إلهك بل فى فكرتك المشوشة والمغلوطة عن الرب.*
*بالطبع انا لا اهاجمك بل على العكس تماما اتفهم موقفك حيث انى كنت من اللادينين وأعلم تماما حيرة وتشويش هذة المرحلة الفكرية وآثارها النفسية السيئة.*
*انا لا انكر حقك فى البحث وهذا إن دل فيدل على عقلية متميزة حباكِ بها إلهنا الصالح،فقط أرجو منك عند دخولك صياغة إعتراضاتك مرة أخرى منعا للتشتيت للوقوف على جانب المشكلة.*
*وفقنى المسيح وإياكى فى الوصول إلى نقطة تلاقى*

*سلام المسيح أترك لكِ*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 مارس 2010)

اه بالمناسبه

نسيت اقول يعني عشان الي مش متابع معانا عالخط من الصبح



> محدش يكلمنى عن الاسلام لانه مفروغ  من امره منتهى 10000000%  استحاله اؤمن بالتخريف ده امممممم



افتكر واضح بقي لعشاق التدخل الغير مرغوب فيه

سلام


----------



## alaakamel30 (17 مارس 2010)

نحن لا نهاجمك على العكس انت مرحب بك أيما كانت عقيدتك
فقط نرحب بك كسائل لأن القسم للردود المسيحية وليست العامة
أما بخصوص التوجه للسائلة والرد عليها سيحدث بإذن المسيح

ربنا يبارك فيك عزيزى


----------



## أَمَة (17 مارس 2010)

الرب يبارك الاخوة والاخت تروث على المجهود الذي بذلوه في ردودهم المفيدة، واحب أن أخص الأخ ابسالموس في رده   #*35*  الذي كان سببا في امساكي عن الرد لأنه تتطرق الى كل نقطة ورد عليها بما كنت انوي الرد به.

سأكتب لك اختي نو رليجون على الخاص بإذن الرب.


----------



## Strident (17 مارس 2010)

No Religion قال:


> اخى الفاضل جونى كالعادة رد متميز بس خلينى اخد معاك نقطة نقطة
> تمام انا مفيش اختلاف حاليا عقلى مع المسيحية تمام دى نقطة
> النقطة التانية مشكلتى مع ربنا بالاساس حلو
> فكرة ان حصلك معجزات فى حياتك اكيد مش نزلك ملاك من السما وقالك تعمل ايه ؟؟ لان كلمة معجزة دى يعنى حاجة مستحيلة اما الحاجات اللى فى احتمال انها تحصل ولو بنسبة 1% فمتبقاش معجزة تبقى توفيق تبقى صدفة سميها اى مسمى بس مش معجزة الهيه .....دى اول نقطة
> ...



صدقيني من دراستي أنا عارف جيداً قوانين الاحتمالات...
و اعرف جيداً ما أقول...

اجتمال 1%...ممكن...تتكرر مرات كتيرة...الاحتمال يتحول واحد من المليون!!
لما يكون كمان ناس كتيرة كده...لا يبقى الموضوع مستحيل يكون ماشي بالInertia...

طب و اش ضمنك ان لو حصل معاكي معجزة زي ملاك من السما....مش هاتقولي احتمال واحد من المليون يكون ضوء بعيد جاي مش عارف من فين و كنت أنا في نفس اللحظة باهلوس؟!

من منطقك نعم، هناك احتمال واحد في المليار أن يكون كل هذه صدف...لكن أن تتكرر هذه الصدف على مدى سنوات...بل وتتكرر مع ناس كتيرة...ساعتها لو قلت صدفة، أقول لك انتي كسرتي قانون الاحتمالات نفسه...

تعالي أقول لك ليه...و خليني أقولها بالانجليزي أسهل:
The probability of an event E, is the number of occurences of E in an infinite number of experiments...

يعني انت لو رميت عملة، المفروض احتمال 50% يكون ملك و احتمال 50% كتابة...
لو رميتيها 10 مرات و طلعت كلها ملك...ممكن تقولي صدفة...

لكن لو رميتيها 5000 مرة و كلهم بيطلعوا ملك...يبقى العملة مش متوازنة...ليه؟! مش فيه احتمال صغير أوي انها تترمي 5000 مرة و تطلع ملك؟! فيه...لكن الأوقع ان العملة مش متوازنة (يعني مثلاً احتمال الملك 99%)!!

بمعنى أصح، مع كل هذه المواقف...احتمال وجود إله يسببها أكبر بكثييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
من كونها صدف!

فهمتي قصدي؟!

أما عن ان الديانات كلها نفسها تقرب لربنا...ماشي...و هو أكيد يعلن نفسه لكل إنسان...
و أظن أنها حاجة في الإنسان لأنه مخلوق على البحث عن الله...


أين الله؟! هو حولك، و على باب قلبك...يرتب عشاءه لكي إذا ما جاء الوقت المناسب، يظل يقرع حتى تفتحين له...لكن احذري ألا تسمعي طرقه...و تأكدي أنه آت


----------



## Light Of Christianity (17 مارس 2010)

> لا على فكرة انا شوفت وحصلت معايا حاجات كتير تبين ايد ربنا الى ماسكانا
> 
> وياريت متخديش كل حاجة بالعقل بس فى ناس كتير عاشت وماتت وهى مؤمنة بالمسيح ((الله))
> من غير ميحصل معاها معجزات
> ...



اه الظهور كان حلو ؟؟ ايه المشكلة ؟؟ هل هو من عند الله او لا هل هو بفعل انسان او لا ؟؟؟ واشمعنى الظهورات فى مصر اكتر واشمعنى واشمعنى واشمعنى لو فكرت فى الموضوع ده هتتعب ياما تاخد المعجزة وتقول امين وخلاص 




> الاخت بدون دين ... وحشتينا  ...اروم ان تكونى على صحه جيده
> 
> عزيزتى انا مبسوط انك بتبحثى عن ربنا ...
> هو كما بيبحث عنك على فكره ...
> ...



الام وطفالها فى تعامل مباشر بينهم سواء الولد اقتنع انها امه او لا ده ميمنعش انها موجودة وظاهرة للجميع والكل يعلم انها امه



> احنا ما بنفهمش
> احنا اطفال
> 
> طبي هو لو بيكرهنا ليه خلقنا ؟
> ...


هو الاكسجين ده اختراع ؟؟؟ الكلام ده لو احنا كوكب وحيد والحاجات اللى عندنا دى فريدة من نوعها لكن تقدر تقول حضرتك دلوقتى ربنا خلق الارض عشان الناس طيب خلق المريخ والمشترى وغيره ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ غلطة يعنى ولاهو يايتخلقو سوا يلا ؟؟؟
* 
*


> * طيب احنا فاكرين انه ما بيحبناش او بينسانا ليه ؟؟
> علشان احنا زى الاطفال !!!
> عقلنا صغير و افتكرنا ان لو ربنا لم يعمل اللى انا عايزه يبقى مش اله !!!!!
> 
> ...



كلام حلو جدا بس انا هكرر السؤال تانى فين ربنا ؟؟ وايه الدليل المادى على وجوده ؟؟ وبناءا عليه ازاى اثق فيه لما هو ملوش وجود ؟؟


----------



## Light Of Christianity (17 مارس 2010)

> كلامك ده به بعض الاخطأء .. فانتى بتقولى انك مش معترضه على المسيحيه كدين لكن انتى عايزه ربنا
> 
> فاولا المسيحيه هى المسيح نفسه !!!
> هى اتباع المسيح نفسه !!
> ...



مش فهمتنى انا اقصد انى مش هنا عشان اقول انا مش مقتنعة بالمسيحية او عندى مشكلة معاها انا امنت بيها الفترة اللى فاتت فى محاولة للتقرب الى الله ووجدت طريقه اللى اقتنعت بيه وتمام وبرده مفيش حاجة اتغيرت .... يعنى حاليا اركن المسيحية على جنب المشكلة هى ربنا ؟؟ تمام كده




> *يا عزيزتى مشكلتك فى نوع التواصل الذى تريديه انتى لنفسك !!!
> 
> بصى هاقولك على كام نقطه ..
> 
> ...



على فكرة انا محترمة كلامك جدا لانه عقلى جدا وجميل المهم فكرة انا عايزة اتصالى بربنا ازاى دى مش انا اللى احددها انا مش طماعة اى طريقة كانت اى حاجة حتى لو بسيطة تحسسنى بوجوده بس احس والمس وجوده فى حياتى ؟؟؟ 
مش عارفة ده صعب فى ايه ؟؟؟



> *على فكره كلامك مش دقيق .. لان مش كل اللى شاف امن !!
> 
> هناك من راى عجب و لم يومن بالله !!!
> فرعون مثر مثلا ..راى الضربات العشر و راى تاييد اللله لموسى و لم يومن !!!
> ...



وانا مش مضايقة من اى عتاب هما مش ينفع مثلا ادى لحد هدية واحس انه مش قدرنى اقوم قايله كل الناس هتبقى كده لا من حق كل الناس ابقى كويسة معاها واقدم انا ايدى ليهم وبناءا على رد فعلهم اعاملهم هيبقى ده عقابهم او ثوابهم المسؤلن عنه .... فما بالك انت بتتكلم عن ربنا اللى هو كان بيوزع معجزات للى عايز زمان ومش اى معجزات دى معجزات جامدة يعنى ... فالمفروض ربنا يدينى اللى يرشدنى وبعدين انا مش امنت اه ده عيبى انا بقى يعاقبنى 




> دليل على ايه ؟؟؟؟
> على انه موجود ؟؟
> و لا على انه بيجبك ؟؟
> و لا على ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



انا مش عايزاه يحبنى ولا يكرهنى انا عيزاه يعاملنى كواحدة عادية بتطلب منه يعلنلها عن طريقه وياكدلها طريقها ايه المشكلة ؟؟؟


> * ثانيا مين قال ان احنا متساويين ؟؟؟
> انتى لم تحددى متساويين فى ايه بالضبط ؟؟؟؟
> اكل واحد مقدار ايمان و محبه
> مين قال ان صوابعك زى بعض
> ...


انا مش شكيت فى الهواء لانى عايشه بيه وعارفة انه بياثر على حاجات كتير وبشوف تاثيره ده وبلمسه اينعم مش شيفاه بس ليه تاثير ملموس 
انا مش من طبيعتى الشك بس من طبيعتى ان 1+1=2 اه الهواء مش بشوفه بس شايفة تاثيره وحاسة بيه ولمساه اه هتلر مش شفته بس فى ناس عاصرته كتير وصور وشواهد كتير على وجود مرئية وملموسة ومقرؤه 

انا مش عايزة اشك فى ربنا بس هو مش سابلى خيار تانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




> الكتاب بيقول و ان فعلتم كل البر فقولوا نا عبيد بطالوان ....
> 
> كان الانبا بولا الطموهى احد اباء البريه .. كان بيقضى الليل تعب فى الصلوات
> و بيتعب نفسه فى الصلاه كان بيحاول ينفذ وصية المسيح الصلاه الدائمه ..
> ...



والله هو بعت انبياء ومعجزات لكفار من الاساس يبقى ايه المشكلة ؟؟ على الاقل اانا تعبت ؟؟ 



> * انتى شاكه فى وجود ربنا ؟؟
> 
> ممكن تقرى اخر كم اصحاح من سفر ايوب
> 
> ...



انا قولت انا عايزة كلام عقلى بس عموما كويس اشمعنى هو بقى ؟؟ ليه ربنا كان قريب منهم زمان اوى كده ؟؟؟ اشمعنىىىىى؟؟؟؟؟؟



> طيب ممكن تفهمينى كيف ان اللى خلق حاسة السمع لا يسمع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> كيف ان الذى اعطاكى الاحساس لا يحس بيكى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



حلو انا بقى اعرف منين انا حاسس او سامع ؟؟؟ فان افترضت عدم وجود اله هيكون كلامك اللى فات ده كلام انشائى جميل بس مش واقع ؟؟؟ 

بجد ردك وتفكيرك حلو اوى ميرسى لردك جداااا وسورى انى بتعبك معايا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 مارس 2010)

> حلو انا بقى اعرف منين انا حاسس او سامع  ؟؟؟ فان افترضت عدم وجود اله هيكون كلامك اللى فات ده كلام انشائى جميل بس  مش واقع ؟؟؟



بس يا جماعه

دا لب الموضوع 

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Light Of Christianity (17 مارس 2010)

> * محدش يعرف يثبت عدم وجود الله *
> *ومحدش يقدر يثبت وجود الله للملحد مية بالمية *
> *الحجات دي محتاجة إيمان والإيمان بيجي من المعرفة *
> *انا الي خلاني اسيب الإسلام العقل*
> ...



اجابة جامدة christian بس ده حل ؟؟؟ انى اقول اه انا مش هقدر اوصل لحكمة ربنا فرقت ايه عن المسلمين اللى كل حاجة فى حياتهم حكمة من ربنا ملهاش سبب ؟؟ ربنا لو مش موجود واحنا مسلمين (مستسلمين يعنى) لفكرة وجوده فاحنا هنفضل ندمر فى بعض على امل ان كل واحد يثبت انه هو الصح ؟؟؟ يبقى كسبنا ايه ؟؟




> لمسيح قال ايه لليهود لانكم لا تؤمنون بي في خطاياكم تموتون*
> *
> اديني عملت شويتين مواعظ بس كان لازم اقولهم*
> 
> *سلام و نعمه



gospel of truth معلش بس انا طلبت نقاش عقلى والاخوة هنا كلهم ملتزمين بكده ياريت مش نشتت الموضوع ؟؟ 




> *سؤال لتفكيرك و لا أنتظر اجابته .....
> هل هناك ما يعوق التواصل مع الله في حياتك ؟
> هل جلستي مع نفسك لتعرفي ما قد يسبب هذا الاحساس ببعد الله ؟
> هل تريدي الله في ترتيب معين من عندك أم مستعدة لتركه يرتب حياتك ؟
> ...



اها انا عارفة انى قربت من ربنا وصخت وعملت كل اللى تتخيليه لانى كنت فى حاجة ليه فى حاجة انى احس بوجوده لان احساس البنى ادم عموما بوجود حد يعتنى بيه ويهتم لامره حلو بس الفكرة بقى لما تحسى بالسذاجة لما تعيطى لحد مش موجود؟؟؟ لما تدعى لحد مش مهتم ؟؟؟ 
خلينى اسالك سؤال جميل احنا محتاجين الايمان فى ايه ان لم يكن الله موجودا ؟؟


----------



## Light Of Christianity (17 مارس 2010)

> *انا بالتأكيد تروث قرأت مشاركاتها*
> *وأكيد وقفت على القصور فى فكرتها عن إلهنا*
> *لكن انا محتاج تكون اونلاين عشان نتفاعل مع بعض*
> 
> ...



اهلا بيك .... اعتراضى هو عنوان الموضوع ابدا منه كيف اثق فى الرب ؟؟ كيف اثق بصفقته اؤمن واعمل صالحا وادخل الملكوت ؟؟ فى انتظار ردك 




> لرب يبارك الاخوة والاخت تروث على المجهود الذي بذلوه في ردودهم المفيدة، واحب أن أخص الأخ ابسالموس في رده   #*35*  الذي كان سببا في امساكي عن الرد لأنه تتطرق الى كل نقطة ورد عليها بما كنت انوي الرد به.
> 
> سأكتب لك اختي نو رليجون على الخاص بإذن الرب.



فى انتظار ردك على احر من الجمر ومنورة الموضوع اكيد 




> صدقيني من دراستي أنا عارف جيداً قوانين الاحتمالات...
> و اعرف جيداً ما أقول...
> 
> اجتمال 1%...ممكن...تتكرر مرات كتيرة...الاحتمال يتحول واحد من المليون!!
> ...



؟؟؟؟ مش هرد غير بعلامات استفهام ؟؟ انا سالتك سؤال فين ربنا انت عملت زى واحدة صاحبتى قالتلى فى السما ؟؟ الاجابة المتوقعة على السؤال انا عايزة الاجابة الغير متوقعة هو البوذى برده مش بيحس بسلام فى حياته وبيحصل معاه معجزات(اللى انا بسميها صدف) وبيحلم بيه كمان ؟؟؟؟ البهائى مش كذلك ؟؟ فكرة ايمانك بتخلى عقلك متهيئ لاى حاجة تقول عليها معجزة او خارج عن الطبيعة او ان ده من ربنا ؟؟ 


انا عايزة اجابة واضحة وصريحة كيف اثق فى الله واشعر بوجوده الملموس فى حياتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ازاى ده سؤال صعب انا كنت هتجنن من يومين دولقتى اتجننت بجد لانى كنت معتقدة انه لقصور ذهنى منى مش لاقيه الاجابة لكن انى الاقى مؤمنين مش عارفين ايه دلائل وجود الله الملموسة فى حياتهم ؟؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 مارس 2010)

> gospel of truth معلش بس انا طلبت نقاش  عقلى والاخوة هنا كلهم ملتزمين بكده ياريت مش نشتت الموضوع ؟؟



طب ماشي انا معنديش عقل عشان اتناقش بالعقل و مش هرد خالص عشان ما اشتتش حضرتك

ربنا يقدم لك ما فيه الخير لو كان موجود

سلام


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (17 مارس 2010)

سلام ونعمه لك اختي في المسيح يسوع

اول شيء جيبي كباية ليمون وروقي اعصابك شوية كده عشان نتكلم بالعقل ولاشيء غير العقل .

الي بكلمك ماعرفش لو شفتي الاختبار تبعي كان ايه . ولكن راح اتكلم قليلا عني .

انا قبل ان اختبر المسيح كنت انسان ليس بخاطيء بل الخطية تاتي عندي وتقلي ممكن درس لو سمحت في الخطيئة المميزه . اعتبر نفسي فنان في الخطيئة والكفر خاصه . ابدعت ابداع لامثيل له بل وكنت اتحدى الله واكلمه واقله انزل لو موجود . انت بتعمل كده ليه ؟ انت شرير انتا خلقتني وظلمتني وجعلتي اكره نفسي ماذا تريد ؟؟

كل يوم على المنوال ده لحد مالمسني الرب يسوع له كل المجد . 

مسكت الكتاب المقدس والذي كنت رافضه تماما لا بل كنت امزقه وارميه وامنع دخوله بيتي . لاني لم اكلف نفسي في قراته حتى . الفكره الكبيره المؤثره في حياتي كانت هي ان الله ظالم بكل معنى الكلمه واحيانا اقول انه غير موجود خاصه بعد ان ارى الظلم بين البشر وكره الناس لبعض . اخر تحدي كان بيني وبين الله ان ياخذ روحي بعد ان شتمته وتعبت من الشتيمه له . صوتي صار في بحه بدون مبالغه . واضحك واقله شايف انك عاجز ومش قادر على واحد ضعيف متلي . ها قلت ايه انا مستني اليلة حموت يلا اعملها لو كنت فعلا قادر . والمصيبه انه عملها وموتني فعلا لانه احياني من جديد كانت ولاده جديده .. ظهر لي هذا الشخص الذي كنت اتحداه وضمني وتحنن علي . عاملني بعكس ماكنت اعمل . لايعلم احد مدى الخجل من نفسي حين تغيرت حياتي وحتى هذا اليوم . لليوم اصلي واقول يارب مش معقول انت ايه ؟ من اين لك هذه القدره على الحب والسماح . 

قبل فتره ايماني بالمسيح كنت شغال في السوق المالي . وكنت تحت تاثير  المخدر . وربحت وقتها واحببت الله . لاحظي اني احببته لمصلحه . ومشيت الامور معايا تمام . ولكن عند اول اختبار للاسف رجعت اوسخ من اول . ضربت اخويا المريض عقلي لانه صرخ شوية . ورجعت اشتم ربنا . المصيبه انه وقتها انا قبلت الرب لمصلحه ومع ذلك هو وافق لانه يريد ان يعود هذا الخاروف الضال . مع ذلك لم اؤمن من كل قلبي ولا من كل عقلي ولا من روحي . كنت متوقع ان الايمان بالله سوف يجعل مني مليونير . ولم اكن اعلم ان الله يغنيني غنى الروح والعقل والايمان قبل كل شيء . 

الان لاحظي معي . وركزي في كلامي كويس . اوكي ..

بعد ان امنت فعلا بالمسيح يسوع وانا صاحي ولست تحت تاثير اي مخدر وبكيت ولطبته فعلا وصليت بحراره حتى احسست نفسي تدور في مكانها وخدر شديد في راسي وجسمي لم استطع القيام بل راكع وابكي واصلي واقله ماتتركنيش . انا تعبت فعلا . صدقيني من يومها اختلفت حياتي . كنت ابحث عن المال واريد المال حتى ابني واشتري واعمل كل الي بنفسي وزياده . عارفه الان ., ولاعندي استعداد افكر في شيء ابدا . كنت ميت الاقي وضيفه واشتغل فيها . اتعرفت على ناس في الكنيسه وعرفوا اني مابشتغلش . كلهم يحاولو يساعدوني وبالفعل وجدت الوضيفه التي كنت احلم بها . وثالث يوم كنت مداوم . ولاني مابحلفش لانو حرام لكن صدقا وامام الله يشهد علي . اثناء صلاتي وانا اطلب من الله ان يوفقني في وضيفه . رن الهاتف ومارديش لاني كنت بصلي . كملت ورنيت على التلفون على شخص اسمو ميلاد . الا بقلي ازيك عامل ايه . بكرا الصبح تيجي وتشوف الشغل الجديد عجبك اشتغل ماعجبك اشوفلك غيره . سكت شوية . قلي مالك سكت ليه ؟ قلتله انا ايماني قليل . قلي فيه ايه مالك ؟ قلتله عشان انا استغربت الموضوع انا بطلب من ربنا انه يوفقني في شغل . وفي نفس الدقيقه انت بتكلمني عشان الشغل . وانا شكيت في قدرة الله . قلي اشكر الرب . وبالفعل تاني يوم رحت وقدمت على الوضيفه . وقلت يارب انت الي اخترت وانت الي كمل لو حلوه ومناسبه لي اجعلها من نصيبي . ولو في الاحسن انت الي رتب . فعلا تاني يوم روحت من الكنيسه مع واحد من الاعضاء واصريت اني اوصله على البيت  . وصلته واصر علي ان انزل وفعلا كنت تعبان بس على قد ما اصر نزلت . وتعرفت على خوانه الاربعه من ضمن الحديث سالوني بتشتغل ايه ؟ قلت شوفير فرشه وضحكت يعني في البيت بدون وضيفه . قلي طيب ثواني . راح مكلم واحد ابن عمه بيشتغل في شركه نقل كبيره . قله عندي واحد صحبي وعزيز علي . عايزين ندبره بشغل ونعمة يسوع المسيح قلو السبت يجي يداوم . احنا بندور على واحد . وفعلا رحت واشتغلت . طيب برأيك هذه صدفه ؟ الترتيب الي بيعلمو ربنا صدفه ؟ عارفه كل ده ليه ؟ عشان فعلا امنت من قلبي ولاشيء غير قلبي ... انا كتير احيان ببكي لليوم مع نفسي ببكي لاني مش مسدق انه ده انا . مش معقول الي بيحصل . ليه اصاحبي بيقولو انت شارب ايه . ايه الحبوب الي مخدها ؟ جواها عالي اوي . بقلهم دي حبوب اسمها يسوع المسيح بتديك جو خرافي . ولا اخفيكي لليوم بهزرو ومش مصدقين . وبصراحه معاهم حق الي عملتو قدامهم مش حاجه سهله . كانو بيخافو يطعلو معاي في عربية يخافو تقلب ولا يحصل حاجه لاني معاهم . كانت حياتي كلها زي كده فين مابروح تحصل مصيبه . كل حاجه بتتعركس وارمي اللوم على الله .

لغاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااية ماقريت الكتاب المقدس وفهمت ان الله مالهوش دعوه بكل ده خالص ولابيعمل حاجه .... الله طيب ازاي مابيعملش مش هو الي بيجرب ؟ طلع لاء . مش هوه . طيب ازاي ؟ انا حقلك .

لو اني واقفه تحت المطر . حيصل ايه ؟ هتتملي مية صح ؟ صح اكيد .
طيب لو كان معاكي مضله حتوصلك المية ؟ طبعا لاء بالتاكيد .

طيب مين قلك تطلعي في المية وانتي عارفه لو طلعتي في المية حتتملي مية . امال طلعتي ليه . تفتكري ربنا قلك اطلعي يابنت امشي تحت المية عشان عايز اتسلى عليكي وعذبك ؟ الحكاية بسيطه وبالعقل . والتجارب الي بنمر فيها من ابليس بس . معقوله انتي تكوني ام . وتيبي طفلك وتحطي ايده على النار عشان تشوفي حيقول اخ او الاء . طبعا لاء . ربنا كده بالزبط مابيعملش حاجه بتضر الانسان بالعكس .احب ماعلى قلبه ان يشوف الانسان الي هو خلقه يكون احلى حاجه ومرتاح وبعيد عن الشر . تعالي نفتكر قصة ايوب . لاحظي في القصه ان ابليس قال لربنا . بص ايوب عامل ازاي .بيصلي ومعطيه كتير مال وحلال وعيال وكل حاجه . كل ده عشان انت معطيه كل حاجه . سيبني انا اتصرف بس وشوف حيجدف على اسمك ازاي . قله ربنا ايه ؟ قله اعمل الي انت عاوزه فيه بس اوعى تقرب ناحية روحه . وراح ابليس نازل وكله حيوية وقوه ومتنشط وفرحااان اوي . حيخلي واحد مؤمن بربنا يكفر بيه ويشتمه . وراح شغال بالراجل ده . عمل كتير فيه خد كل حاجه وقتل عياله وخد ماله وكل مايملك ومع ذلك لم يقل سوى الرب اعطى والرب اخذ فليكن اسم الرب مبارك . وهو عارف انه دي تجربه كبيره . اخر حاجه عملو مرض في الجلد وصار زي الفقاعات يعني اخر حاجه هو فعلا تمنى الموت من كثر الالم والعذاب الذي لايتخيله بشر . ومع ذلك صبر وقال ياربنا لتكن مشيئتك . وطبعا بعد ان عجز ابليس عن فعل اي شيء اخر في هذا الانسان تركه فحاله . ربنا عمل ايه . راح مدي ايوب اضعاف ماكان يملك . وعوضه كل حاجه وعطاه حياة افضل من الي كان عليها لانه ثبت .ولانه كان مؤمن ان الله مش ممكن يسيبه . طيب ياترى احنا ايه الاختبارات الي بنمر فيها . الحمدلله ربنا اعطانا كل حاجه عينين بنشوف فيها وايدين وقلب وحكمه وحياة لم ينقصنا شيء . ومع ذلك كنا نجدف على اسمه القدوس له المجد . ورحما وياما وقعت في مصايب هو الي كان واقف معايا مع ذلك اقول هو السبب . لكن الان فهمت ان ربنا لايمكن ان يكون في سبب يضرنا او يتعبنا . ابلس عاوز الناس تعبده باي طريقه . ممكن يصورلك شيء انتي تشوفيه حلو جدا لله وربنا يحبه ولكن للاسف بتعملي انتي العكس .وهذا من جهلنا في الكتاب المقدس وتعاليم الكتاب . انا كنت فاكر انه ده كتاب عادي جدا ومفيش داعي اني حتى اقرأه ولو قرأته حيعمل ايه شوية كلام فارغ والسلام . بس لما بديت اقرا فيه من غير سبب دموعي بتنزل . ايه ده ايه الكلام ده . مش كلام عادي لا ابدا . مواعض وعبر وامثال . وتحضية وحنان وسلام . وكل مااقرا قصه او عبره ابكي بدون وعي اشعر بعضمه هذا الاله العادل . كم تحمل البشر . كم فعل من اجل البشر والبشر للاسف لايسمع ولا يقتنع . خدي عندك . ابليس جرب مين ؟ مش جرب المسيح وقله اعطيك هذه الاراضي والمماليك بس اسجدلي . قله للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد . ولانه ابليس سيد هذه الارض بلسطانه الشرير على البشر الضعيف . فهو حقا يملك هذه الارض لانها فانية . لها ليميت وينتهي . بس الارض والسماء والحياة الابدية فوق مع ربنا يسوع المسيح . هناك الراحه والسلام .حياة بلا مرض . نصلي لله امام حضرته المجيده نسجد لله امام عرشه . نحن نصلي في اماكن لايستحق الله ان نذكر اسمه فيها . ونفرح ونرتاح حين نصلي له . فكيف حين نصلي امام عرشه القدوس . وهو يعتبرنا ابناء له واحباء .

نصيحه يا اختي لوجه الله اياك ثم اياك التفكير في الالحاد وعدم وجود الشيء . لايوجد دخان بلا نار . حتى الملحد من داخله يعلم انه يوجد اله وخالق . كما كان الكنهنه والفريسسين رأو مجد المسيح امام اعينهم مع ذلك رفضوه. لانهم هم بداخلهم اشرار . يعرفون الحق ويتركونه ويكذبونه . افكارهم عتيقه ومزيفه . لاصحة لها . حتى نظريات الالحاد لم تثبت من ناحية روحية ولا علمية . ماهو برايك هل انت اصلك قرد ؟ وماذا تفعل القرود في هذا اليوم لماذا لم تتكلم ام لم تتطور مثلما نحن تطورنا . هل هو الانفجار الكوني الذي حدث هو السبب في هذا . جميل لنفرض انه ده صحيح . هل يعقل اننا تكونا اثر انفجار . هههههههههه هو في ايه ؟؟ حته حديد وصخر ونحاس وتراب تصبح انسان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ امال ايه الخلايا ؟ ايه كريات الدم ؟ ايه الدماغ ؟ ايه الشرايين الدقيقه ؟ ايه وايه وايه ؟؟؟؟؟ فكرك ده صدفه . لاء والف لاء . ولايقبله عقل انسان ناضج وواعي . وللاسف ان البعض الذي قبلوا ان يكون ابليس سيدهم وهم خدام تحت اقدامه يفعلون كل ما استطاعوا من اجل تمجيد ابليس بالشر . ابليس دائما يبحث جاهدا عن نقطة ضعف الانسان . ولان الانسان له نقاط ضعف قوية . ليس من الصعب ان يتم اختراقه وبسهوله . يعني مثلا . ابليس عارف انه س من الناس بيكره يشوف طفل ميت او واحد بيشحت وايده مقطوعه او اي شيء يحزن قلب الانسان . بيقوم عامل ايه . بيدخل في س من الناس وبيقله بص بص . ايه ده ليه كده ربنا عمل فيه ياحرام مسكين حالته تقطع القلب . ويروح عامل فلم بدماغ الانسان انه الله ضلمه . تقوم انت يا س من الناس تقول الله فعلا هو ليه كده . هنا ابليس يجهز الطبل والزمر ويغني النهرده فرحي ياجدعان وفرحااااان اوي . اهو كسبت واحد اهبل عبيط عرفت العب بعقلو . والمصيبه الاكبر ان لو العبيط ده لقي واحد عبيط زيه يروح يقله نفس الحكاية . مهو ابليس مش محتاج انه يشتغل على الكل . زي السرطان . بيدخل في حته وحده وهو ينشر نفسه بنفسه . حيتعب روحه مع العالم دي كلها . الراجل مش فاضي وعنده شغل كتير . يسيب شغله عشان واحد تافه وضعيف . لاء طبعا يسيب واحد عبيط زيه يلعب بعقله ويفهمه انه ربنا ظالم . لغاية ماتوصل مرحله عدم الوجود للخالق . بينما بصي الرب يسوع عمل ايه . نزل ومات وقبل الموت عشان واحد زي انا . ماستحقش حتى انه يذكرني . ولليوم وفي كل ثانية عمال يلف ويدور على التعبان وعلى فقراء الروح وعلى الناس الي محتجاه بصحيح . وعايزه الراحه والايمان والخلاص . هو ده الفرق بين ربنا وبين ابليس . 
ولعلمك اوعي تفتكري ان لما تأمني ابليس حيتركك. لالالا بالعكس ده حيشتغل هو شخصيا . حيلبس اليونيفورم بتاعه وينزل الشغل . لان دي خساره كبيره بالنسبه ليه . ازاي ؟ انا حقلك .

عارفه من يوم ما امنت بالرب يسوع . بدأت تتحقق لي امنيات دنيونية كنت اتمناها . زي النسوان مثلا . كنت اعرف وحده او تنين او تلاته . دلوقت النسوان بتركض . كنت احب السهر في النوادي كتير . واروح مثلا مره في الشهر . دلوقت ونعمه المسيح كل يوم بيتعرض عليا اروح ومجانا . وناس معايا بالشغل بس تعالا ومن غير فلوس واصحاب المحلات بنعرفها ومن الكلام ده . لو كنت ضعيف اوافق على طول . بس كان ردي ليهم انا بعتذر لاني قبلت الخلاص . وطردت ابليس من حياتي .ومعنديش استعداد اغضب ربنا.  حتى الناس الي كانو بسهروا معايا ونعد ونسكر ونعمل مع بعض كلهم بيجاولو يتقربو مني تاني بشكل واضح وصريح . واجو عندي ودقو الجرس ومفتحتش وهمه عرفين اني في البيت . اقعد واصلي واقلو ياربي شكرا لانك دائما تقويني وماخذلتنيش ولا مره . انا بشكرك لانك دائما بتسجيب صلاتي . كل صلاه بشدد على التجارب ان ربنا ينجيني منها . وفعلا عمل وبيعمل ولازال وحيستمر . ده مافيش له مجال للشك خالص . الطبي ربنا من قلبك . المسيح لما جاه الغني قله اعمل ايه عشان ادخل ملكوت الله . قله تحفظ وصايا الله وتعلاميه .قله حفضتنها ومن انا صغير .قله بيع كل ماتملك واعطي الفقراء واتبعني . راح سابه حزين وقال في نفسه طيب ابيع كل ما مالك ليه . ما اتمتع فيهم احسن . وراح ماشي . عشان هو مش فاهم ولا عارف ايه يعني اتبعني . لاتبعو كان نال الكتير الي عمرو ماينولو في الدنيا الفانية . لاحظي كان رده ايه . ما انا حفظتها منذ صغري . الله .. طيب هو ايه الموضوع . بيت شعر ؟ ولا درس سواقه ؟ حفظتها ومعلمتش فيها . ايه الفايده .

  زكى العشار مثلا . عمل ايه . وهو كان خاطيء وقبل الرب يسوع المسيح فادي ومخلص ليه . وفرح فرح عظيم . 

ربنا مش عاوز حاجه ممنا خالص سوى الايمان . الايمان الحقيقي . لو كان الايمان الحقيقي موجود عندنا نحن البشر كان نقلنا جبل من مكان الى مكان . ولكن هذا الايمان موجود ولازال موجود لم يريده مثل الي قبلوه . ولعلمك . لما انتي تؤمني بالمسيح من كل قلبك . حيكونلك اجر عظيم اكثر من كتير ناس . الي شاف المسيح وامن بيه نجي . طيب انا ماشفتش المسيح وحكاية المسيح من الفين سنه واكتر . ومع ذلك فعلا امنت من كلامه وتعلاميه تجبرني اني امن في هذا الاله . والمسيح قال طووووووبى لمن امن ولم يرى . وانا بقول نيالي برضو وطوبي لي لاني امنت ومشفتش ومقتنع ان ربنا موجود لانه عمل معايا كتير حتى هذه اللحظه الي بكتب فيها . ربنا موجود وعادل ورحيم واله محبه وخلاص . بس احنا نقبله وهو جاهز في اي ثانية للدخول الى قلوبنا . انا حصلي لاجلك . ومتاكد تماما انك حتشعري بتغير كبير . لاني واثق انه ربي بيعمل كتير . لاني اختبرت نعمته وسلامه وحبه . ولما طلبته لقيته ولما بطلب بكون عارفه انه حصل . بقله شكرا يارب لانك استجب صلاتي وانا بصلي . بكون واثق انه المسيح استجاب لي وكانه الموضوع كبسة    enter بدون اي مبالغه . لاني فعلا امنت بيه امنت بيه وبكيت لما طلبته لاني كنت حزين اشد الحزن . واحد بطلب الموت وبيتمنى الموت وعايز ينتحر . تفتكري ده احساسه ايه . انا اليوم بقولها على الملا . انا اسعد انسان في العالم واتحدى العالم لو في انسان اسعد مني وفرحان اكتر مني . اشكرك ياربي اشكرك ياعظيم من كل قلبي ياقدوس ياواسع الرحمه 
صلاتي وصلاة الاعضاء في الكنيسه لاجلك . وسوف تثمر كما اثمرت مع كثيرين . امراض مستعصية شفيت بقوة مجد يسوع المسيح . سرطان احتار الاطباء بالحالات . خجلو انهم اخطاو بالصور والتشخيص . والمريضه تضحك وتقول انا شفيت والصور والتحاليل دي بتعتي فعلا . ربنا شفاني . هو الي شفاني . المجد لاسمه . وهذه ماهي سوى احد الاختبارات البسيطه التي صنعها المسيح في هذه الايام .ونحن لانستحق ابدا . المجد والشكر له في كل ان و اوان من الازل والى انقضاء الدهر امين .

سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع تحل عليكي من كل ناحية في قلبك وجسدك وعقلك وبيتك . ويبعد عنك الشرير والاواح الشريره والافكار الشريريه . بقوة دمه العظيم واسمه المهيب ان يدخل قلبك ويلمسك بيده التي نزفت دما لاجلنا . اشكرك يارب لانك استجب لي اشكرك يارب
​


----------



## awka (17 مارس 2010)

بصراحة انا مش عارف اقنعك ازاى وعلى فكرة انا شايف ان ممكن محدش يعرف يقنعك 
عارفة لية ؟؟؟
علشان الموضوع دة مش محتاج اقناع دة محتاج ايمان 
وعلى فكرة لازم تغيرى طريقة تفكيرك 
انتى كدة بتأمورى ربنا لو مورتنيش نفسك مش هؤمن بيك 

*حاولى تفكرى بطريقة تانية انك محتاجة لشخص ربنا مش بتجربى ربنا 
*
اما بالنسبة اية الفرق بينا وبين المسلمين دى بقى ممكن تفهميها بالعقل 
واخواتنا فى المنتدى اللى بيفهموا اكتر منى يعرفوا يقولولك اية الفرق بينا وبين الاسلام وبالعقل


----------



## Strident (17 مارس 2010)

no religion قال:


> اهلا بيك .... اعتراضى هو عنوان الموضوع ابدا منه كيف اثق فى الرب ؟؟ كيف اثق بصفقته اؤمن واعمل صالحا وادخل الملكوت ؟؟ فى انتظار ردك
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ظننت الرياضيات من لغاتك...معلش حصل خير...مفيش مشكلة...



no religion قال:


> انا عايزة اجابة واضحة وصريحة كيف اثق فى الله واشعر بوجوده الملموس فى حياتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ازاى ده سؤال صعب انا كنت هتجنن من يومين دولقتى اتجننت بجد لانى كنت معتقدة انه لقصور ذهنى منى مش لاقيه الاجابة لكن انى الاقى مؤمنين مش عارفين ايه دلائل وجود الله الملموسة فى حياتهم ؟؟؟




أتعرفين ماذا تطلبين؟ تطلبين أن تحدث لك كارثة...لا يستطيع أحد أن ينقذك منها و تكادين تفقدي الرجاء، حتى يتدخل هو...


فكري فقط فيما أقول لك:
احتمال أن تكون كل هذه صدف، أصغر بكثير من احتمال وجود إله يعتني بنا...
قلت لك...لو رميتي عملة 5000 مرة و قلت لك ان كلهم طلعوا "ملك"...
هاتصدقي مين أكتر؟! اني رميتها بعشوائية و لا اني باتدخل في الموضوع؟
ماقدرش أنفي أي واحدة من الاتنين...لكن مين أوقع؟


----------



## epsalmos (17 مارس 2010)

*ازيك اختنا نو ريليجين ...

قرات تعليقك .. بس فى امر مش واضح بالنسبه لى و اعتقد انه محور لكى استطيع ان افهمك

هل تومنين بوجود اله اساسا ؟؟؟!!!

ام انك توميني بوجد اله و مات ؟؟؟

ام تومنين بوجد اله بس هو خلقنا و بعد كده لم يهتم وراح يشوف مصلحته ؟؟؟

ام تومين بوجد اله بس اله اخرس اصم جاهل مش عارف يتكلم معانا ؟؟؟؟؟ 

ارجو ان افهم مفهومك او تصورك عن الاله و من ثم استطيع ان اتواصل معك 

سلام المسيح اترك لك*


----------



## alaakamel30 (18 مارس 2010)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح*
*عزيزتى نوريليجن اهلا بكِ*
*كما أسلفت قائلا أننى على إستعداد لمحاورتك بالعقل والعقل فقط للوقوف على نقطة تقارب بين عدميتك وبين إيماننا بوجود إله،وسألتك بصياغة سؤالك وجاوبتينى بالإحالة لأولى مشاركاتك كبداية.*
*دعينى أوضح لكِ ببساطة ما هو سبب قصور فكرك عن الله،والسبب هو ما سطرته أناملك فى أول مشاركة :*



> ربنا عايزنا نؤمن ونقرب منه ونصليله وهو بيساعد او بيبقى ليه دور فى القصة ليه بقى رغم انى بعمل كل حاجة تقربنى منه برده مش حاسة بيه ؟؟؟


*الإقتباس السابق يجلى مدى إبتعادك عن فكرة الإله الخالق،عزيزتى مفهومك عن الله تشوبه بعض الرواسب من خلفيات دينية سابقة تحتاج للترشيح،الله يا عزيزتى لم يطلب منا أى عبادات للولوج للإيمان أو إكتسابه عن طريق ممارسات وشعائر وطقوس تقوى فكرة المسيطر المنظم للكون،على العكس تماما بل أننا نمارس العبادات بعد إيماننا بوجود القوة المحركة للكون،أما ممارستنا لها قبل الإيمان لإستقطاب هذة القوة وإظهارها فى أشكال حسية هى عبثية،وهذا ما زلت فيه قدماكِ من البداية فبحثك عن الله جعلك تمارسين كل أشكال التقوى لجلبه إلى عقلك وقلبك وبالطبع هذا حدث بدون إيمان وكأن لسان حالك يقول لو إنه موجود سيظهر تلبيةٍ لممارساتى،وكأن جلب الله هو جلب وتحضير للجن والعفاريت ،بل حتى أن ممارسى السحر والشعوذة يؤمنون تماما بوجود الجن أولا ومن ثم يداومون على إستحضاره.*
*بإختصار تطبيق الفكرة لا يأتى قبل الإيمان بوجودها،فيلزمنا الإيمان بوجود الفكرة أولا ومن ثم تطبيقها،وهنا حدث تقصيرك من حيث التطبيق حيث أنك مارستى تقواكِ قبل الإيمان بمن تمارسين فى حقه.*
*أرجو أن تكون هذة النقطة قد وضحت.*
*النقطة التالية:*
*كل غرضك عزيزتى هو إكتشاف الله بطرق حسية بحتة يسهل معها التعرف على كينونته و خواصه وبالإجمال وجوده، ونسيتِ أن الغير محسوس لا يمكن إدراكه بالمحسوس،ولا نستطيع أن نفرض عليه خواصا محددة لأن خواصه نابعة من ذاته، و دعينى اعطى مثال للتوضيح:*
*هل تدركين الطاقة الكهربية او الكهرباء بالمحسوسيات اى بحواسك؟ بالطبع لا،ولكن أنت تعلمين أن ما يسرى فى السلك الكهربى هو كهرباء إذا قمتى بلمسه وتم صعقك وبالتالى أصبح موروثنا الفكرى عن الكهرباء هى ما تصعقنا عند اللمس،ولكن هل نحن الذى ألقينا عليها هذة الخاصية وهى الصعق ، أم ان هذة الخاصية هى ذاتية فرضت نفسها علينا ونحن قمنا بتفسيرها وفقا لحقيقة وجودها؟*
*كذلك الله عزيزتى نحن لا نستطيع ان نفرض عليه الخواص لنتأكد من وجوده بل أن خواصه من ذاته ويجب علينا كبشر تفسيرها وفقا لما هى عليه.*
*النقطة الثالثة:*
*حضرتك تطلبين المعقوليات فقط إعمالا بمبدأ لا إله إلا العقل وأنا أتفق معك فى هذة المرحلة أن لا إله إلا العقل ما دام لا توجد أى قوى غيبية أخرى تتحكم فيه،ولكن كما تعلمين عزيزتى ووفقا لنظرية النشوء و الإرتقاء لصاحبها تشارلز داروين فأن الإنسان اصله من البرمائيات التى تطورت إلى شكل القرد حتى وصل إلى ماهو عليه شكل الإنسان الأن،وكما تعلمين أيضا أن التطور شمل كل الكائنات الحية من الكائنات وحيدة الخلية حتى اكثر الكائنات تعقيدا وهو الإنسان،وهنا يثور السؤال بما أن حتى الكائن وحيد الخلية يملك عقل فلماذا تطور عقل الإنسان حتى وصل إلى سيادته الكاملة على كل الأرض بل والقمر ايضا ولم تتطور عقول باقى الكائنات؟؟؟علما بأن الحفريات تقول أن هناك من الحيوانات ما هى أقدم بملايين السنين من الإنسان ،فلماذا رغم ان التطور تم بالصدفة البحتة لا نجد من ينافس الإنسان فى إرتقائه العقلى.*
*عزيزتى رغم أن نظرية النشوء والإرتقاء هى نظرية فرضية لم تثبت صحتها ولكننا حتى إذا سلمنا جدلا بصحتها فهى اكبر دليل على وجود قوى غيبية أثرت على تطور العقل البشرى بصورة خاصة فى وقت عجزت باقى الكائنات الحية منذ القدم عن تطوير انفسها قيد أنملة وملاحقة التطور العقلى البشرى،وهذا أكبر دليل على محاباة هذة القوة الغيبية للإنسان وبما أن هذة القوة الغيبية هى قوة خارجية غير موجودة فى الإنسان إذن هذة القوة هى ما نسميها نحن المؤمنين باللــــــــــــــــــــه.*

*أخيرا عذرا لكتابتى بالفصحى ولكن لا تجدى العامية فى معرض الحديث عن إعمال العقل، أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت لكِ فكرة وجود الله مستخدما نفس المنهج اللادينى لتقريب الأفكار.*
*دمتِ بخير*
*سلام المسيح اترك لكِ*


----------



## sabiha_danyal (18 مارس 2010)

لو طلبتي الرب من كل قلبك اكيد كنتي حتحسي فية


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (18 مارس 2010)

> اجابة جامدة christian بس ده حل ؟؟؟ انى اقول اه انا مش هقدر اوصل لحكمة ربنا فرقت ايه عن المسلمين اللى كل حاجة فى حياتهم حكمة من ربنا ملهاش سبب ؟؟



*الفرق انهم بيقولو كتابهم من عند الله وكتابهم فيه أخطاء !!*
*انا لو لاقيت خطىء واحد للمسيحية كنت سبتها !!*
*انتي مشكلتك يااختي مش دين بحد ذاتو انتي مشكلتك عدم الثقة بالله لأنه مش عايز يثبتلك وجوده ...*
*انا محدش اثبتلي وجودو بس بحبو واوقات كتير بفكر وخصاة الي زينا بيفكرو كتير جدا لأنهم تعرضو لإختبار كبير اوي وصدمة كبيرة اوي بمحمد ...*
*لاقيت اودامي الدين المسيحي الي كنت بكرهو بكل تأكيد لأني كنت مسلم وفاهم انهم مضحوك عليهم ومشركين ووو من الأفكار الي انت فهماها ..*
*قريت عن المسيح وشخص المسيح وحبيتو كشخصية وبعدين ..*
*طبعا بالنسبة ليا مكنش صح بس شخصية حلوة غير اي مدعي تاني الي بيبقى عايز مصلحتو ...*
*انا بالأصل مؤمن بوجود إله وده إيمان ومستحيل حد يدهولك بالمعلقة او يرد عليكي رد مادي يوصلك لحقيقة وجوده ..*
*دلوقتي انا هقترح عليكي اقتراح انا مشيت عليه ..*
*مفيش إله اوكي ..*
*طيب المسيح ايه ؟؟*
*إنسان عادي زيو زي اي حد مدعي اوكي ..*
*طيب في إنسان معندوش اخطاء ؟!!*
*في دين مافهوش اخطاء ؟؟*
*مستحيل ..... طيب ابوس ايدك إيه خطىء المسيحية ؟!!*
*محدش عارف يثبت خطىء بدليل وبرهان قوي كلها شبهات سخيفة بقيت اضحك لما اقراها ...*
*انتي دلوقتي دوري على الأخطاء ولو مافيش اخطاء يبقى الكتاب ده مش من بشر ... لو مش من بشر يبقى من مين ؟؟؟؟*
*هسيب الرد ليكي ..*
*وبطلب من كل الي بيقرأ يصلي للأختنا ...*






> ربنا لو مش موجود واحنا مسلمين (مستسلمين يعنى) لفكرة وجوده فاحنا هنفضل ندمر فى بعض على امل ان كل واحد يثبت انه هو الصح ؟؟؟ يبقى كسبنا ايه ؟؟



*مين الي بيدمر بمين ؟!!*
*كلها نقاشات اما التعصب والقتل والعنف ممكن يكون بين جماهير نادين او او او الموضوع لايقصر على الدين *
*يعني لو شكلنا الدين تفتكري الناس هتبطل تتخانق ؟!!*
*ههههههه مستحيل دي ناس وحشة اوي ,,,*

*وبعدين ربنا مش موجود دي مشكلة كبيرة جدا جدا *
*لأنك هدخلي نفسك في اسألة فلسفية ملهاش اخر *
*يعني وجع دماغ *
*نبص تحت رجلينا الأول ونشوف احنا صح ولا غلط ولو كنا غلط نروح ندور على الصح ..*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 مارس 2010)

> *وبعدين ربنا مش  موجود دي مشكلة كبيرة جدا جدا *
> *لأنك هدخلي  نفسك في اسألة فلسفية ملهاش اخر *
> *يعني وجع دماغ *



عذرا علي تدخلي بس دي جمله عجيبه شويه مش فاهماها

سلام و نعمه


----------



## النور91 (18 مارس 2010)

انا تقريبا زيك

على مشارف الالحاد

لكن مش عشان الله غير موجود

عشان بحس الله يكره الانثى


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2010)

النور91 قال:


> انا تقريبا زيك
> 
> على مشارف الالحاد
> 
> ...



الله يكره الإنثى ؟؟؟؟
من قال هذا الكلام ؟؟

هل حضرتك مسيحية ؟؟؟


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (18 مارس 2010)

النور91 قال:


> انا تقريبا زيك
> 
> على مشارف الالحاد
> 
> ...



سلام ونعمه .

عارفه لو قلتي حد تاني بيكره المراه بقلك اه ممكن بس مالقيتيش غير ربنا يكره المراه .؟؟

طيب خدي عندك ؟ لو الله بيكره المرأه خلقها ليه ؟ ماهو كان خالق ادم وادم كان عايش لوحده . وراى ان الله هذا حسن فخلق له حواء . ده اول شيء نقدر نسميه ان الله احب المراه كما احبها لادم . 

الشيء الثاني ؟ مريم العذار ام السيد المسيح . ربنا ارسل لها ملاك وبشرها احلى بشرى في تاريخ الكون . وكانت مميزه . ولا كان ربنا يقدر ينزل من السما من غير ولاده . بس دي حكمه من ربنا .

حاجه تانية بصي المسيح كان بيعامل النسوان ازاي . وكان بيعامل الخاطئات ازاي . كانو يتوبوا على ايده ويبكو عند رجليه وماكنش بقيم عليها الحد او يقتلها او يرجمها كما كانو يفعلون . 

حاجات كتيره جدا لاتعد ولاتحصى ذكرت عن المرأه في الكتاب المقدس ومحبه الله لها ولادم . حتى في اعمال الرسل بيقلك الزوج يلتصق بزوجته ويحبها ويقدرها وهي نفس الشيء . ماقلش اضربها ليل نهار وطلقها واتجوز عليها وازنى عليها على العكس تماما انا لم اجد تكريم للمرأه كما هو مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس .

ياريت يا اختي تفكري بالكلام  ده كويس وحسبي تفكري بكلام وصفات الجنه لغير المسيحين . نحن نختلف تماما . ولو قرأتي الانجيل ماكنتي قلتي الكلام ده .اي استفسار بالخدمه

سلام ونعمه الرب اترك لك ..


----------



## Light Of Christianity (18 مارس 2010)

> سلام ونعمه لك اختي في المسيح يسوع
> 
> اول شيء جيبي كباية ليمون وروقي اعصابك شوية كده عشان نتكلم بالعقل ولاشيء غير العقل .
> 
> ...



كلامك جميل اوى خلينا نركن فكرة الالحاد على جمب شوية اوك ؟ انا دلوقتى مشكلتى انى مش واثقة ان اللى بيعمل معانا اللى بتسموها معجزات دى ربنا ؟؟ وفكرة انه حياتك بقت احسن بالايمان لانك بدات تراعى وجود حاجة اسمها اله انت عاملها حساب كبير لاعتقادك ان هيبقى ليك عقاب او عن حب انت بتحب ربنا وبتطيعه .... يعنى انا لو خفت من بابا وعملتله حساب وبدات اذاكر عشان خاطره وجبت امتياز هبقى انا اللى جبت امتياز وهيبقى بابا ليه دور انه عملى الرهبة سواء منه او على زعله وخلانى جبت امتياز .... ايمانك بوجود اله بيعملك كده بيدفعك تعمل الصح وبالتالى النتيجة بتكون مرضية سواء بتتوفق فى شغل او حياة او غيره بس مش بيبقى بتدخل مباشر من اله ... بدليل الكافر والمؤمن بغير المسيح ايضا يشعر بوجود معجزات بحياته وبيقول اه ربنا بيثبتنى على دينى او على ايمانى هل هنا ربنا بيكرههم فبيضلهم مثلا ؟؟؟؟ مشكلتى مع ربنا انه مش صريح وحتى يوم اما واحد بيحس بتدخل ربنا فى حياته مش بيخص ده لحد معين او فئة معينة عشان يبين انهم صح لا بيدى لكله سواء مؤمن او كافر وده فى حد ذاته يدل انه الانسان هو اساس المعجزة فلو واحد بيدعى ربنا وبيصوم وبيصلى ومش بيسعى لعمله مش هيتوفق ... ايه رايك ؟؟


----------



## Light Of Christianity (18 مارس 2010)

> بصراحة انا مش عارف اقنعك ازاى وعلى فكرة انا شايف ان ممكن محدش يعرف يقنعك
> عارفة لية ؟؟؟
> علشان الموضوع دة مش محتاج اقناع دة محتاج ايمان
> وعلى فكرة لازم تغيرى طريقة تفكيرك
> ...



الفرق بين الاسلام والمسيحية زى الفرق بين السما والارض مش محتاجة الموضوع ده حاليا لانه مفروغ منه الاسلام ده تخلف اما فكرة الايمان بربنا هل انت ممكن تؤمن بنظرية لا يوجد اثبات عملى عليها ؟؟؟ شوية كلام يعنى ياجماعة فى ربنا .. طيب هو فين؟ مش بيتشاف .. طيب هو ايه الدليل على وجوده ؟ مش مهم ... طيب هو عايز ايه عايزك تسمع كلامه وتطيعه .... طيب وانت عرفت منين ؟؟ اصلى المندوب بتاعه ؟؟ كيف يعقل




> أتعرفين ماذا تطلبين؟ تطلبين أن تحدث لك كارثة...لا يستطيع أحد أن ينقذك منها و تكادين تفقدي الرجاء، حتى يتدخل هو...



ايه المشكلة ؟؟؟ مش يونان فضل فى بطن الحوت تلات ليال ؟؟؟ ليه انا بقى مفضلش فى بطن الحوت تلات ليال ؟؟ اشمعنى يونان ... ومفيش مشاكل انا هدعى العالم كله لعبادته ومش هخاف من الموت وقتها ..؟؟؟ 

*ازيك اختنا نو ريليجين ...

*


> قرات تعليقك .. بس فى امر مش واضح بالنسبه لى و اعتقد انه محور لكى استطيع ان افهمك
> 
> هل تومنين بوجود اله اساسا ؟؟؟!!!
> 
> ...



والله مابقيت عارفة ... بص انا مؤمنة ان ربنا شخص غامض غريب لا عارف يخلينى اعرف انه موجود ولا عارف يخلينى اكبر دماغى منه ؟؟؟ فاانا تقريبا مؤمنة بكل اللى احتمالات اللى انت حطيتها انا مؤمنة ان الهنا غامض مبهم وغريب ومحدش فاهم هو عايز ايه ؟




> *الإقتباس السابق يجلى مدى إبتعادك عن فكرة الإله الخالق،عزيزتى مفهومك عن الله تشوبه بعض الرواسب من خلفيات دينية سابقة تحتاج للترشيح،الله يا عزيزتى لم يطلب منا أى عبادات للولوج للإيمان أو إكتسابه عن طريق ممارسات وشعائر وطقوس تقوى فكرة المسيطر المنظم للكون،على العكس تماما بل أننا نمارس العبادات بعد إيماننا بوجود القوة المحركة للكون،أما ممارستنا لها قبل الإيمان لإستقطاب هذة القوة وإظهارها فى أشكال حسية هى عبثية،وهذا ما زلت فيه قدماكِ من البداية فبحثك عن الله جعلك تمارسين كل أشكال التقوى لجلبه إلى عقلك وقلبك وبالطبع هذا حدث بدون إيمان وكأن لسان حالك يقول لو إنه موجود سيظهر تلبيةٍ لممارساتى،وكأن جلب الله هو جلب وتحضير للجن والعفاريت ،بل حتى أن ممارسى السحر والشعوذة يؤمنون تماما بوجود الجن أولا ومن ثم يداومون على إستحضاره.*
> *بإختصار تطبيق الفكرة لا يأتى قبل الإيمان بوجودها،فيلزمنا الإيمان بوجود الفكرة أولا ومن ثم تطبيقها،وهنا حدث تقصيرك من حيث التطبيق حيث أنك مارستى تقواكِ قبل الإيمان بمن تمارسين فى حقه.*
> *أرجو أن تكون هذة النقطة قد وضحت.*


ما انا امنت بيه عشان يظهرلى عن نفسه انا مش بيقول يطلع فيس تو فيس يعنى بس يحصل حاجة unusual حاجة خارقة كعادته ؟؟؟؟ ماهو ده الطبيعى بتاعه


> *النقطة التالية:*
> *كل غرضك عزيزتى هو إكتشاف الله بطرق حسية بحتة يسهل معها التعرف على كينونته و خواصه وبالإجمال وجوده، ونسيتِ أن الغير محسوس لا يمكن إدراكه بالمحسوس،ولا نستطيع أن نفرض عليه خواصا محددة لأن خواصه نابعة من ذاته، و دعينى اعطى مثال للتوضيح:*
> *هل تدركين الطاقة الكهربية او الكهرباء بالمحسوسيات اى بحواسك؟ بالطبع لا،ولكن أنت تعلمين أن ما يسرى فى السلك الكهربى هو كهرباء إذا قمتى بلمسه وتم صعقك وبالتالى أصبح موروثنا الفكرى عن الكهرباء هى ما تصعقنا عند اللمس،ولكن هل نحن الذى ألقينا عليها هذة الخاصية وهى الصعق ، أم ان هذة الخاصية هى ذاتية فرضت نفسها علينا ونحن قمنا بتفسيرها وفقا لحقيقة وجودها؟*



حلو بس فى اى زمن من الازمنة اى حد هيصعق من الكهرباء هيفضل الاقتناع قائم فاهمنى ؟؟ يعنى الدليل على صعق الكهرباء سهل التحقق منه فى اى زمن من اى حد رغم انها غير مرئية ؟؟؟


> كذلك الله عزيزتى نحن لا نستطيع ان نفرض عليه الخواص لنتأكد من وجوده بل أن خواصه من ذاته ويجب علينا كبشر تفسيرها وفقا لما هى عليه.


سؤال حلو ايه خواصه اللى اقدر اتاكد من وجوده من خلالها ؟؟



> *النقطة الثالثة:*
> *حضرتك تطلبين المعقوليات فقط إعمالا بمبدأ لا إله إلا العقل وأنا أتفق معك فى هذة المرحلة أن لا إله إلا العقل ما دام لا توجد أى قوى غيبية أخرى تتحكم فيه،ولكن كما تعلمين عزيزتى ووفقا لنظرية النشوء و الإرتقاء لصاحبها تشارلز داروين فأن الإنسان اصله من البرمائيات التى تطورت إلى شكل القرد حتى وصل إلى ماهو عليه شكل الإنسان الأن،وكما تعلمين أيضا أن التطور شمل كل الكائنات الحية من الكائنات وحيدة الخلية حتى اكثر الكائنات تعقيدا وهو الإنسان،وهنا يثور السؤال بما أن حتى الكائن وحيد الخلية يملك عقل فلماذا تطور عقل الإنسان حتى وصل إلى سيادته الكاملة على كل الأرض بل والقمر ايضا ولم تتطور عقول باقى الكائنات؟؟؟علما بأن الحفريات تقول أن هناك من الحيوانات ما هى أقدم بملايين السنين من الإنسان ،فلماذا رغم ان التطور تم بالصدفة البحتة لا نجد من ينافس الإنسان فى إرتقائه العقلى.*
> *عزيزتى رغم أن نظرية النشوء والإرتقاء هى نظرية فرضية لم تثبت صحتها ولكننا حتى إذا سلمنا جدلا بصحتها فهى اكبر دليل على وجود قوى غيبية أثرت على تطور العقل البشرى بصورة خاصة فى وقت عجزت باقى الكائنات الحية منذ القدم عن تطوير انفسها قيد أنملة وملاحقة التطور العقلى البشرى،وهذا أكبر دليل على محاباة هذة القوة الغيبية للإنسان وبما أن هذة القوة الغيبية هى قوة خارجية غير موجودة فى الإنسان إذن هذة القوة هى ما نسميها نحن المؤمنين باللــــــــــــــــــــه.*



سيبك من نظرية داروين ليه تؤمن ان اصلنا غير معلوم لمستوى علمنا بالتاكيد حتى الان ؟؟ بس متقدرش تفرض عليا وجود اله اعتبر وجود اله هى احدى نظريات نشاتنا زى التطور قابله للتصديق او الرفض خصوصا ان مفيش دليل مادى على الاتنين 
 



> *أخيرا عذرا لكتابتى بالفصحى ولكن لا تجدى العامية فى معرض الحديث عن إعمال العقل، أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت لكِ فكرة وجود الله مستخدما نفس المنهج اللادينى لتقريب الأفكار.*
> *دمتِ بخير*
> *سلام المسيح اترك لكِ*



انا بحب الفصحى مفيش مشاكل خالص وميرسى لردك الجميل واسفة لانى تاعبة الكل معايا


----------



## epsalmos (18 مارس 2010)

> والله مابقيت عارفة ... بص انا مؤمنة ان ربنا شخص غامض غريب لا عارف يخلينى اعرف انه موجود ولا عارف يخلينى اكبر دماغى منه ؟؟؟ فاانا تقريبا مؤمنة بكل اللى احتمالات اللى انت حطيتها انا مؤمنة ان الهنا غامض مبهم وغريب ومحدش فاهم هو عايز ايه ؟




طيب كويس انك مومنه ان فى اله

جميل ...

طيب خلينا كده بمنطق الاحتمالات .. هو خلقنا ليه ؟؟

ضع كل الاحتمالات اللى عندك


----------



## Light Of Christianity (18 مارس 2010)

> *الفرق انهم بيقولو كتابهم من عند الله وكتابهم فيه أخطاء !!*
> *انا لو لاقيت خطىء واحد للمسيحية كنت سبتها !!*
> *انتي مشكلتك يااختي مش دين بحد ذاتو انتي مشكلتك عدم الثقة بالله لأنه مش عايز يثبتلك وجوده ...*
> *انا محدش اثبتلي وجودو بس بحبو واوقات كتير بفكر وخصاة الي زينا بيفكرو كتير جدا لأنهم تعرضو لإختبار كبير اوي وصدمة كبيرة اوي بمحمد ...*
> ...



بالظبط المسيح شخصية استثنائية لم ولن يوجد مثلها ولا يوجد ادنى مقارنة بينه وبين محمد الدنيوى محمد قلبه مش متعلق بالله محمد قلبه متعلق بشهواته وغرائزه فقط لا غير واستخدم سلاح الدين لتطويع الكل لامره 
محمد والمسيح لا مقارنة بينهم وهذا ليس موضوعى 


> *انا بالأصل مؤمن بوجود إله وده إيمان ومستحيل حد يدهولك بالمعلقة او يرد عليكي رد مادي يوصلك لحقيقة وجوده ..*
> *دلوقتي انا هقترح عليكي اقتراح انا مشيت عليه ..*
> *مفيش إله اوكي ..*
> *طيب المسيح ايه ؟؟*
> ...



حلو الرد ده جدا جدا جدا 
طيب وذنب الشخص اللى مش قادر يؤمن انه الرب تجسد فى صورة انسان ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ دلوقتى ربنا بيختار طرق وهو عارف ان عقولنا غير بعض وان اللى هيقنعك مش بالضرورة يقنعنى يبقى ازاى يختار حاجة محتاجة عشان تصدقها ايمان من جواك الاول وازاى يسمح بوجود شخص تانى حط اعتقاد تانى ويصدقه الكثيرين ... هل انت لو عندك 5 اولاد مثلا وانت ابوهم اكيد كل طفل فيهم هيبقى ليه اسلوبه وطريقته وتفكيره هل احكامك هتبقى واحدة عليهم ؟؟؟ هل هتيجى فى فترة تبقى بتدخل فى كل كبيرة وصغيرة وفجأة تختفى وتقول ماللى يغلط يغلط ؟؟؟




> *مين الي بيدمر بمين ؟!!*
> *كلها نقاشات اما التعصب والقتل والعنف ممكن يكون بين جماهير نادين او او او الموضوع لايقصر على الدين *
> *يعني لو شكلنا الدين تفتكري الناس هتبطل تتخانق ؟!!*
> *ههههههه مستحيل دي ناس وحشة اوي ,,,*
> ...



يعنى اؤمن بوجود اله لمجرد انه اضمن الطرق ؟؟؟


----------



## Light Of Christianity (18 مارس 2010)

> انا تقريبا زيك
> 
> على مشارف الالحاد
> 
> ...



اذا انتى مؤمنة بوجود اله وفقط خلافك فكرة انه يكره الانثى فانتى اكيد مسلمة ومش ربنا اللى بيكره الانثى ده الاسلام اللى بيكرها فمش هقول اكتر من اللى اخواتى قالوه وربنا يوفقك


----------



## Light Of Christianity (18 مارس 2010)

> طيب كويس انك مومنه ان فى اله
> 
> جميل ...
> 
> ...



اممممم يتسلى ممكن ؟؟ يعنى لو هو لوحده الدنيا هتبقى مملة اوى مفيش احتمالات تانية فى دماغى 
انت عندك احتمالات تانية .. ومتقوليش عشان بيحبنا ربنا زى ماخلقنا خلقلنا كل اللى يخلينا نغلط الخطية والشر وغيره خلى كل حاجة حوالينا تدفعنا للغلط يبقى بتتسلى زى كده ماتحط واحد فى قفص مع اسد عشان تستمتع بمشهد موته عارف انت الناس المريضة دى ؟؟ بس كده


----------



## epsalmos (18 مارس 2010)

> اممممم يتسلى ممكن ؟؟




احب افهم ما وجه التسليه ؟!!!!

عزيزتى دعينا نضع كل الاحتمالات اولا ثم نناقش منطقيا ارجيه كل منهم

١: انتى قلتى يتسلى
٢: انا اقول لانه بيحبنا
٣: اخر يقول لانه اله سادى يريد ان يعذبنا !!

هل فى احتامالات اخرى تعتقدينها ؟

بعد ذلك نناقش الادله المدعمه لكل احتمال


----------



## Light Of Christianity (18 مارس 2010)

> احب افهم ما وجه التسليه ؟!!!!
> 
> عزيزتى دعينا نضع كل الاحتمالات اولا ثم نناقش منطقيا ارجيه كل منهم
> 
> ...



ساديته هى جزء من تسليته يعنى هو بيعذبنا فى الدنيا كجزء من التسلية وده انا قولته المشاركة اللى فاتت قولت زى ما واحد يحط واحد مع اسد ويستمتع بصراع الشخص ده لحد مايموت ..... وانا دى وجهة نظرى اللى احب اناقشها معاك 
 
بعد ذلك نناقش الادله المدعمه لكل احتمال


----------



## epsalmos (18 مارس 2010)

١: التسليه او الساديه :

لا اعلم ما هى وجه التسليه فى ان يخلقنا او يبقى على البشريه الى الان ؟؟؟

لماذا لانرى تسليه جديده له ؟؟؟

لماذا لم يخلق شئ اكثر تسليه له ؟؟؟


٢: المحبه:

هناك ما يدعمها من امثله فى الطبيعه ..
الام و الاب بيخلفوا بسبب محبتهم للخلفه و النسل 

بيجيبوا حيوانتا اليفه ( مع الفارق الشاسع فى التشبيه) علشان بيحبوا الحيوانات

هناك العديد من الادله على محبة الله ليخلقنا ... بس احب اسمع تعليقك اولا او اعتراضك

شكرا لكى


----------



## Light Of Christianity (18 مارس 2010)

> ١: التسليه او الساديه :
> 
> لا اعلم ما هى وجه التسليه فى ان يخلقنا او يبقى على البشريه الى الان ؟؟؟



وايه اللى يخليه ينهايها لما الموضوع مسلى يعنى ؟؟ المفروض انا اللى اسالك عدى 2010 سنة على المسيح ليه القيامة مش قامت ربك مستنى ايه ؟؟
  


> لماذا لانرى تسليه جديده له ؟؟؟



زى مش فهمت ؟؟ 
 


> لماذا لم يخلق شئ اكثر تسليه له ؟؟؟



هو فى احلى من كده تسليه ؟ تخلق شئ وتحطله كل وسائل العذاب لا وتقوله انا موجود ادعى لى وابكى لى عشان انقذك وتشوف الناس تعيطلك وتصرخلك وتتعذب قدامك وانت فى ايدك فى لحظة تنقذهم بس لا سيبهم يتعذبو ... انا شايفة ان دى قمة التسلية ومتناسبة جدا مع شخص الله ؟؟
 


> هناك ما يدعمها من امثله فى الطبيعه ..
> الام و الاب بيخلفوا بسبب محبتهم للخلفه و النسل
> 
> بيجيبوا حيوانتا اليفه ( مع الفارق الشاسع فى التشبيه) علشان بيحبوا الحيوانات
> ...



انا مش فهمت ايه وجه الشبه ؟؟ اكيد لقصر ذهنى منى بس وضحلى معلش ؟؟ انا فهمت ان الام والاب بيخلفوا عشان محبتهم للابناء الجزء التانى مش فهمته بس عموما لو هتقارن البشر بالاله فانا مش هقتنع متقوليش الحب ده غريزة فينا قربنا لازم كون كده لا احنا بشر ؟؟ هو ربنا بيجوع او  اى حاجة ربنا بيتحكم فيه غرائز يعنى ؟؟ معتقدش يبقى اشمعنى غريزة الحب تبقى فيه ؟؟ 
 ٢: المحبه:


----------



## epsalmos (18 مارس 2010)

> اقتباس
> 
> 
> 
> ...




حقيقة لا ارى اى تسليه له كاله ان يخلقنا نحن الكائنات الصغيره !!!

هل انتى لو خلقتى كون مثل هذا الكون بحجمه و تدبيره و نظامه هايكون تسليه ؟؟؟؟؟

و لاارى اى ساديه .. فانتى مثلا تتحديه و لكن هو لا يوذيكى !!!!
و هناك من يشتمه و لكنه يتركه !!!

فلا ارى اين الساديه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





> نا مش فهمت ايه وجه الشبه ؟؟ اكيد لقصر ذهنى منى بس وضحلى معلش ؟؟ انا فهمت ان الام والاب بيخلفوا عشان محبتهم للابناء الجزء التانى مش فهمته بس عموما *لو هتقارن البشر بالاله فانا مش هقتنع *متقوليش الحب ده غريزة فينا قربنا لازم كون كده لا احنا بشر ؟؟ هو ربنا بيجوع او اى حاجة ربنا بيتحكم فيه غرائز يعنى ؟؟ معتقدش يبقى اشمعنى غريزة الحب تبقى فيه ؟؟




لا يا عزيزتى اولا نحن خلقنا على صورته و مثاله .... 

ثانيا الامثله لتقريب الصوره ... يعنى لما اقولك لك ان هذا اللون ازرق كلون السماء .... فهل تعترضى قائله ان هذا تشبيه لا يصلح لان الصفحه غير السماء ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Light Of Christianity (18 مارس 2010)

> حقيقة لا ارى اى تسليه له كاله ان يخلقنا نحن الكائنات الصغيره !!!
> 
> هل انتى لو خلقتى كون مثل هذا الكون بحجمه و تدبيره و نظامه هايكون تسليه ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


انت بتجيب قفص شيك اوى وتجهزة على اعلى مستوى عشان تحبس عصفور صغير وممكن تبهدله معاك بس الشكل من بره حلو 
انت بتستقوى عليه يعنى فكرة انه لمجرد انه بينى الكون يبقى استحاله يكون لمجرد التسلية ؟؟ معتقدش 

بالنسبة للسادية وانه سايبنى اتحداه ؟؟ وسايب واحد تانى يشتمه ؟؟ ياسيدى هذه اقصى درجات السادية لان اللى بيشتمه بيبقى من جواه اكتر حد نفسه يعرفه ويقرب منه اكتر حد هيتجنن عشان يعرفه اكتر حد بيفكر فيه ليل مع نهار وعنده استعداد يخسر كل حاجة فى سبيل انه يعرفه ويعيش امن روحيا من جواه ؟؟؟ وتقولى ايه التعذيب فى كده ؟ لالالا ده عدى كل مراحل التعذيب من زمان 



> لا يا عزيزتى اولا نحن خلقنا على صورته و مثاله ....
> 
> ثانيا الامثله لتقريب الصوره ... يعنى لما اقولك لك ان هذا اللون ازرق كلون السماء .... فهل تعترضى قائله ان هذا تشبيه لا يصلح لان الصفحه غير السماء ؟؟؟؟؟


 
كمثله كهيئته شئ وكمثله فى الغرائز شئ تانى ؟؟؟ على حد علمى ؟ اما قول الاتنين دول زرق غير اما اقول مثلا ده زى السما فيه سحب وغيوم وبيمطر ؟؟؟ دى حاجات لا مكن تكون غير بالسما دى الصفات المحددة للسما دى الحاجات اللى من غيرها السما متبقاش سما ؟؟

مينفعش اقول ربنا غريزة الحب عنده زينا ؟؟هو يعرف المصطلح بس هل هو فيه او لا ؟؟ معتقدش ؟؟ لو ربنا عنده باقى غرائزنا وشهواتنا البشرية يبقى اوك ممكن يكون بيحب زينا ؟؟


----------



## My Rock (18 مارس 2010)

أرى إ النقاش إبتعد كثيراً عن الموضوع، هل لنا ان نجمع افكارنا في الموضوع رجاءاً؟


----------



## epsalmos (18 مارس 2010)

> انت بتجيب قفص شيك اوى وتجهزة على اعلى مستوى عشان تحبس عصفور صغير وممكن تبهدله معاك بس الشكل من بره حلو
> انت بتستقوى عليه يعنى فكرة انه لمجرد انه بينى الكون يبقى استحاله يكون لمجرد التسلية ؟؟ معتقدش



لا يا عزيزتى معلوماتك عن العصافير مش صحيحه

عصافير الزينه ضعيفه و لاتستطيع الطير لمسافات طويله ...

محتاجه اللى يرعاها

لكن العصافير التى خلقت لتطير ..لا يمكن ان تحبس .. هاتموت لو اتحبست 

ثانيا : 

هاتتعبى فى اى حد سوى هايتعب نفسه و ينزل يشترى عصفور و قفص و يجيب له اكل علشان يعذيه ؟؟؟؟؟
ان كان الانسان ما بيعملش كده ... يبقى عايزه تقنعينى ان الاله بيعمل كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





> بالنسبة للسادية وانه سايبنى اتحداه ؟؟ وسايب واحد تانى يشتمه ؟؟ ياسيدى هذه اقصى درجات السادية لان اللى بيشتمه بيبقى من جواه اكتر حد نفسه يعرفه ويقرب منه اكتر حد هيتجنن عشان يعرفه اكتر حد بيفكر فيه ليل مع نهار وعنده استعداد يخسر كل حاجة فى سبيل انه يعرفه ويعيش امن روحيا من جواه ؟؟؟ وتقولى ايه التعذيب فى كده ؟ لالالا ده عدى كل مراحل التعذيب من زمان




كلامك و ادعاءك ان خالق الكون سادى بل و فى اقصى درجات الساديه يفتقر الى كل انواع الادله .. سواء عقليه او منطقيه او فعليه !!!!

ما الذى يويد كلامك انه اله سادى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اين التعذيب ؟؟؟؟

لماذا لا نرى مجازر تعذيب جماعى كما كان يفعل هتلر او محمد ؟؟؟؟


ما هو بصى كده حضرتك على منطق كلامك ....

لما واحد يروح يجيب كلب يخليه فى البيت ... تقولى اصله بيحب الكلاب ...

و لما اتنين متجوزين يبقوا نفسهم فى اطفال ... تقولى اصلهم بيحبوا الاطفال و الخلفه


لكن لما الله يخلقنا لم تقولى لانه يحبنا ... بل لانه سادى !!!!!!!!!!!


منطق مغلوط !!!!

حضرتك تعرفى ما الفرق بين غريزه او صفه 

انا انسان كريم مثلا ... هل هذا غريزه ام صفه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

الغريزه هى حاجات فى داخل الانسان كالجوع و الجنس !!!

لكن الكرم و المحبه ديه من صفاتى


----------



## epsalmos (18 مارس 2010)

اسف عزيزى روك ... رديت قبل ما ارى كلامك
سورى


----------



## Light Of Christianity (18 مارس 2010)

> أرى إ النقاش إبتعد كثيراً عن الموضوع، هل لنا ان نجمع افكارنا في الموضوع رجاءاً؟


 
معلش ماى روك بس الاستاذ الفاضل epsalmos اقترح نقاش فى الموضوع من البدء لوصول لنتيجة فبعد اذنك ممكن نكمل ؟؟ ولا فى مخالفة للقوانين كده ؟؟


----------



## My Rock (18 مارس 2010)

المسألة ليس مسألة مخالفة قوانين، إنما إبتعاد عن سؤالك و بذلك قد لا تحصلين على الإجابة التي تحتاجين إليها، لكن اذا رأتي فائدة من الحوار لشخصك الكريم فلا مانع، إستمروا و ليرشدكم الرب في نقاشكم.


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (18 مارس 2010)

no religion قال:


> كلامك جميل اوى خلينا نركن فكرة الالحاد على جمب شوية اوك ؟ انا دلوقتى مشكلتى انى مش واثقة ان اللى بيعمل معانا اللى بتسموها معجزات دى ربنا ؟؟ وفكرة انه حياتك بقت احسن بالايمان لانك بدات تراعى وجود حاجة اسمها اله انت عاملها حساب كبير لاعتقادك ان هيبقى ليك عقاب او عن حب انت بتحب ربنا وبتطيعه .... يعنى انا لو خفت من بابا وعملتله حساب وبدات اذاكر عشان خاطره وجبت امتياز هبقى انا اللى جبت امتياز وهيبقى بابا ليه دور انه عملى الرهبة سواء منه او على زعله وخلانى جبت امتياز .... ايمانك بوجود اله بيعملك كده بيدفعك تعمل الصح وبالتالى النتيجة بتكون مرضية سواء بتتوفق فى شغل او حياة او غيره بس مش بيبقى بتدخل مباشر من اله ... بدليل الكافر والمؤمن بغير المسيح ايضا يشعر بوجود معجزات بحياته وبيقول اه ربنا بيثبتنى على دينى او على ايمانى هل هنا ربنا بيكرههم فبيضلهم مثلا ؟؟؟؟ مشكلتى مع ربنا انه مش صريح وحتى يوم اما واحد بيحس بتدخل ربنا فى حياته مش بيخص ده لحد معين او فئة معينة عشان يبين انهم صح لا بيدى لكله سواء مؤمن او كافر وده فى حد ذاته يدل انه الانسان هو اساس المعجزة فلو واحد بيدعى ربنا وبيصوم وبيصلى ومش بيسعى لعمله مش هيتوفق ... ايه رايك ؟؟




سلام ونعمه

اختي بصراحه انا بفهم من كلامك انك من الاشخاص الي يؤمنون بقانون الجذب الكاذب . والي تعمل عليه كتابه اسمه سكرت .او السر . وهو بيتكلم عن قانون الجذب . انه الانسان يتمنى شيء .ويصر عليه اشد الاصرار ويؤمن فيه وبيحصل الي بيتمناه . وهذا نوع من الالحاد بطريقه غير مباشره والشطيان كفؤ بان ينشر مثل هذه الاكاذيب بين الناس بطريقه علمية على حد قول اصحاب الكتاب . وطبعا في الحقيقه الكلام ده مش صحيح ابدا . مافيش حاجه اسمها جاذبية للامنيات والطلبات . الجاذبية مفهوم علمي بحت لامجال للشك فيه ولكن للاماني هذا اسمه تخريف . اما بالنسبه ان الله لايميز بين الشرير وبين الصالح وبين من يستحق ومن لايستحق فهذا ايضا غير صحيح لانه قال يشرق شمسه على الابرار والاشرار . ولكن ضعف الايمان بياثر على الانسان . انا صدقا وبدون مبالغه الي بيحصل معايا مش اماني . عارفه ايه الاماني الي في حياتي .؟ انه ربنا يسخرني لمجد اسمه . يستخدمني . وهو فعلا شغال معايا صح مئة بالمئة . يسهل لي الدرب على اشخاص بحاجه لمعرفة من هو المسيح واصلي واطلب من كل قلبي وبايمان ان اجعل من نفسي اداة لايصال رسالة المسيح يسوع . ولا اعلم كيف تدبر الامور وبكل سهوله . طيب مانا طول عمري الامور ماشية معايا بالعكس . كل مابعمل حاجه بتبوظ . لو رحت اعمل معامله في دائرة حكومية او شركه لازم تتعركس ازاي معرفش . لو خرجت من البيت يبقى لازم في مصيبه . طيب ليه كان بيحصل معايا كده . طبعا لانه ابليس بيتدخل في حياتي لاني خاضع ليه ومديه صلاحيات مطلقه . وحر التصرف . وهنا لما بحس بالضعف كنت بشتم واسب وانكر الله واقول لربنا انت عنصري وظالم ووووو... بس اتضح انه كل ده كلام مش صحيح فقط بالايمان . كلمة الايمان كلمه بسيطه جدا ولكن لمن يعلم معناها ويطقبها انا متاكد انه يستطيع ان يملك العالم بما فيه .واكثر . ولاتقارني شيء بالمسيح يسوع . اعطي الثقه لله في كل شيء بايمان قوي . ولاتقولي انك امنتي من كل قلبك . كثيرين الي امنو وتغيرت حياتهم برضو دي صدفه . اصلي لاجلك ولاجل كل واحد محتاج ان يتقوى بكلام الرب يسوع المسيح

سلام ونعمة الرب اترك لك


----------



## awka (19 مارس 2010)

*
هو فى احلى من كده تسليه ؟ تخلق شئ وتحطله كل وسائل العذاب لا وتقوله انا موجود ادعى لى وابكى لى عشان انقذك وتشوف الناس تعيطلك وتصرخلك وتتعذب قدامك وانت فى ايدك فى لحظة تنقذهم بس لا سيبهم يتعذبو ... انا شايفة ان دى قمة التسلية ومتناسبة جدا مع شخص الله ؟؟
[/



على فكرة انتى بتتكلمى عن ربنا فخلى بالك شوية من الكلام  
ربنا جية بنفسة ومات علشان بيحبنا مش علشان يزود التسلية بيتهيئلى مفيش حد عايز يتسلى هينزل من عرشة ويتعذب ويموت وعلى فكرة لو انتى شايفة ان دة شخص ربنا انة خلقنا علشان يعذبنا ودى الشخصية المناسبة لربنا يبقى عمرك ماهتوصلى علشان بتدورى فى السكة الغلط ربنا مش كدة ولو انتى مسيحية او قريتى الكتاب المقدس هتعرفى شخص ربنا واد اية بيحبنا*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 مارس 2010)

سوري يعني علي المواعظ بس في المسيحيه لا يوجد اله سادي يعذب البشر 

حتي في الاجبيه بيتقال له المجد لك يا محب البشر

و المسيح بيقول ايه عن الصلب

لَيْسَ  لأَحَدٍ حُبٌّ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هَذَا أَنْ يَضَعَ أَحَدٌ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ  أَحِبَّائِهِ.  

ايه رايك في الجمله دي

دا ردا علي جزئيه اله سادي في المسيحيه و ليس ردا علي اثبات وجود الاله لكي اكون مركزه في ردي اخي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (19 مارس 2010)

لاتقلقى اختى ولاتتعجلى الامور فانتى الان فى بدايه الطريق كلنا مرت علينا هذه الافكار التى بداخلك عندما بدءنا نفكر بعقلنا شويه المهم انكى تحررتى من قيود التبعيه التى يعشها اخوننا واهلنا المسلمين واضعين عقولهم فى رمال 
الرب ينور طريقك اختى هو وحده اللى يقدر يثبتك فيه وينتشلك من الحيره التى انتى فيها الان 
ارجوا من الاخوه رفع الصلاه لاختنا 
يا رب نسلمك أرواحنا وعروش قلوبنا لتكون انت وحدك المتصرف عنا بروحك القدوس يا الله علمنا واعطنا الكلام وقت افتتاح الفم يا رب نحن بك منتصرين لملكوتك مبشرين بأنجيلك يا رب للخليقة كارزين شكرا لك يا يسوع لأنك اخترتنا شكرا لك يا الهنا الحي لانك معنا نصلي من اجل بعضنا البعض كل مريض كل خاطي بعيد وكل خاطي قريب وللعالم أجميع ان ينظر اشراقك العلي لينهض العالم بروح جديد بأسم الرب يسوع المسيح 
ثبت اختنا يارب والمس قلبها كما لمست قلوبنا 
امين


----------



## Light Of Christianity (19 مارس 2010)

> المسألة ليس مسألة مخالفة قوانين، إنما إبتعاد عن سؤالك و بذلك قد لا تحصلين على الإجابة التي تحتاجين إليها، لكن اذا رأتي فائدة من الحوار لشخصك الكريم فلا مانع، إستمروا و ليرشدكم الرب في نقاشكم.


 تمام شكرا ليك على تفهمك وحاول نرجع للموضوع الرئيسى 

كيف اثق فى وجود الرب وسماعه صلواتى وندائى ؟ وكيف اثق فى رضائه عن اختياراتى وطريقى ؟




> سلام ونعمه
> 
> اختي بصراحه انا بفهم من كلامك انك من الاشخاص الي يؤمنون بقانون الجذب الكاذب . والي تعمل عليه كتابه اسمه سكرت .او السر . وهو بيتكلم عن قانون الجذب . انه الانسان يتمنى شيء .ويصر عليه اشد الاصرار ويؤمن فيه وبيحصل الي بيتمناه . وهذا نوع من الالحاد بطريقه غير مباشره والشطيان كفؤ بان ينشر مثل هذه الاكاذيب بين الناس بطريقه علمية على حد قول اصحاب الكتاب . وطبعا في الحقيقه الكلام ده مش صحيح ابدا . مافيش حاجه اسمها جاذبية للامنيات والطلبات . الجاذبية مفهوم علمي بحت لامجال للشك فيه ولكن للاماني هذا اسمه تخريف .


حضرتك مش مقتنع بان اصرارك على تحقيق امنياتك مش هنيفذها ؟؟؟ يعنى حضرتك لو دعيت ربنا يحققك حاجة بيحققها بدون اى فعل منك لصالح تحقيق الامنية دى ؟؟


> اما بالنسبه ان الله لايميز بين الشرير وبين الصالح وبين من يستحق ومن لايستحق فهذا ايضا غير صحيح لانه قال يشرق شمسه على الابرار والاشرار . ولكن ضعف الايمان بياثر على الانسان . انا صدقا وبدون مبالغه الي بيحصل معايا مش اماني . عارفه ايه الاماني الي في حياتي .؟ انه ربنا يسخرني لمجد اسمه . يستخدمني . وهو فعلا شغال معايا صح مئة بالمئة . يسهل لي الدرب على اشخاص بحاجه لمعرفة من هو المسيح واصلي واطلب من كل قلبي وبايمان ان اجعل من نفسي اداة لايصال رسالة المسيح يسوع . ولا اعلم كيف تدبر الامور وبكل سهوله . طيب مانا طول عمري الامور ماشية معايا بالعكس . كل مابعمل حاجه بتبوظ . لو رحت اعمل معامله في دائرة حكومية او شركه لازم تتعركس ازاي معرفش . لو خرجت من البيت يبقى لازم في مصيبه . طيب ليه كان بيحصل معايا كده . طبعا لانه ابليس بيتدخل في حياتي لاني خاضع ليه ومديه صلاحيات مطلقه . وحر التصرف . وهنا لما بحس بالضعف كنت بشتم واسب وانكر الله واقول لربنا انت عنصري وظالم ووووو... بس اتضح انه كل ده كلام مش صحيح فقط بالايمان . كلمة الايمان كلمه بسيطه جدا ولكن لمن يعلم معناها ويطقبها انا متاكد انه يستطيع ان يملك العالم بما فيه .واكثر . ولاتقارني شيء بالمسيح يسوع . اعطي الثقه لله في كل شيء بايمان قوي . ولاتقولي انك امنتي من كل قلبك . كثيرين الي امنو وتغيرت حياتهم برضو دي صدفه . اصلي لاجلك ولاجل كل واحد محتاج ان يتقوى بكلام الرب يسوع المسيح
> 
> سلام ونعمة الرب اترك لك



حلو كلام حلو اوى اوى خلينى اتكلم فى النقطة دى باستفاضة شوية اوك انا بعد ايمانى بالمسيح والصلاة وبدا اقتناع نفسى بانى مسيحية وابنة المسيح بدا تبقى حياتى فيها اممممممم بقى حواليا مسيحين كتير ومبقتش اتعامل مع مسلمين غير اهلى تقريبا ودكاترة الكلية بس حياتى كلها الباقية مسيحين متسالش ازاى ؟ وانا كنت مضايقة انى بضطر اتعامل مع المسلمين فى حياتى وكنت بجد مخنوقة جدا  وفى ناس تعلم ده فى المنتدى حاليا الموضوع ده خلص بس عمرى ما تخيلت ان ده من ربنا ؟؟ انا حطيت الموضوع فى دماغى وسعيت ليه وتم عرفت اتصرف ازاى واتصرفت فاهمنى ؟؟؟ يعنى انا لو كنت كبرت دماغى وبس دعيت وخلاص مكنش هيحصل حاجة كان لازم انا اتدخل واسعى عشان الموضوع يتحقق ... دى بقى المشكلة انى حاسة انى انا اللى بهيئ لنفسى الحاجات اللى ممكن حد غيرى يتخيلها معجزات او من عمل الرب فى حياته وبالتالى اما بفكر فيها بقول ان ممكن ربنا مش يكون راضى وانا اللى بافعالى بثبت نفسى للموضوع وكده غلط وخلانى ابدا افكر ليه ربنا مش يدخل تدخل مباشر او حاجة انا مش سعيت ليها او مشتغلتش عليها خالص وربنا يتمها عشان اتأكد انه فعلا ربنا عارف انا بعمل ايه وموافق عليه .... فاهمنى 




> على فكرة انتى بتتكلمى عن ربنا فخلى بالك شوية من الكلام
> ربنا جية بنفسة ومات علشان بيحبنا مش علشان يزود التسلية بيتهيئلى مفيش حد عايز يتسلى هينزل من عرشة ويتعذب ويموت وعلى فكرة لو انتى شايفة ان دة شخص ربنا انة خلقنا علشان يعذبنا ودى الشخصية المناسبة لربنا يبقى عمرك ماهتوصلى علشان بتدورى فى السكة الغلط ربنا مش كدة ولو انتى مسيحية او قريتى الكتاب المقدس هتعرفى شخص ربنا واد اية بيحبنا


انت تأمر ... جاوبنى انت ليه ربنا سايب المسيحين يتعذبوا باسمه كل يوم ؟؟ سايب ليه الاسلام ؟؟ سايب وسايب وسايب ليه ؟؟ ومتقولش حكمة ربنا ..؟؟
وانا مش اتكلمت عن ربنا فى المسيحية او الاسلام انا بتكلم عن ربنا عموما ؟
وطالما ربنا طيب اوى كده وبيحب الخير لكل الناس ليه مش خلانا فى دين واحد منذ بدا الخلق حتى اليوم وخلاص على كده ؟؟ ليه ربنا بيحبنا اوى بس عايزنا نتشتت ونتجنن ونموت باسمه ؟؟ 




> لاتقلقى اختى ولاتتعجلى الامور فانتى الان فى بدايه الطريق كلنا مرت علينا هذه الافكار التى بداخلك عندما بدءنا نفكر بعقلنا شويه المهم انكى تحررتى من قيود التبعيه التى يعشها اخوننا واهلنا المسلمين واضعين عقولهم فى رمال
> الرب ينور طريقك اختى هو وحده اللى يقدر يثبتك فيه وينتشلك من الحيره التى انتى فيها الان
> ارجوا من الاخوه رفع الصلاه لاختنا
> يا رب نسلمك أرواحنا وعروش قلوبنا لتكون انت وحدك المتصرف عنا بروحك القدوس يا الله علمنا واعطنا الكلام وقت افتتاح الفم يا رب نحن بك منتصرين لملكوتك مبشرين بأنجيلك يا رب للخليقة كارزين شكرا لك يا يسوع لأنك اخترتنا شكرا لك يا الهنا الحي لانك معنا نصلي من اجل بعضنا البعض كل مريض كل خاطي بعيد وكل خاطي قريب وللعالم أجميع ان ينظر اشراقك العلي لينهض العالم بروح جديد بأسم الرب يسوع المسيح
> ...


اميييييييييين 
ربنا يكرمك اخويا ثابت بيسوع


----------



## awka (19 مارس 2010)

ربنا سايب المسلمين علشان ربنا لا يشاء موت الخاطى مثلما يرجع ويحيا 
والسماء تفرح بخاطى واحد يتوب 
اما بالنسبة سايب المسيحين يتعذبوا علشان ربنا قال فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق وكل من يقتلكم يذن انه قدم خدمة لله


----------



## awka (19 مارس 2010)

انا عايز اسألك سؤال 
وانتى فى موقف صعب بتقولى اية ؟؟؟
وانتى داخلة امتحان بتقولى اية ؟؟؟


----------



## Light Of Christianity (19 مارس 2010)

> ربنا سايب المسلمين علشان ربنا لا يشاء موت الخاطى مثلما يرجع ويحيا
> والسماء تفرح بخاطى واحد يتوب
> اما بالنسبة سايب المسيحين يتعذبوا علشان ربنا قال فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق وكل من يقتلكم يذن انه قدم خدمة لله


وليه ناس تتعذب وناس تتبهدل وناس تشمت وناس تفتكر انها صح وهى غلط وناس تكون صح وتفتكر انها غلط وكله خايف ومرعوب من حد مش معبرنا بقاله سنين ليه ؟؟؟


> انا عايز اسألك سؤال
> وانتى فى موقف صعب بتقولى اية ؟؟؟
> وانتى داخلة امتحان بتقولى اية ؟؟؟



ياريت انت تجاوبنى على سؤال الموضوع الاصلى اللى محدش خده كوبى وبست وجاوبه لحد دلوقتى
كيف اثق فى وجود الرب وسماعه صلواتى وندائى ؟ وكيف اثق فى رضائه عن اختياراتى وطريقى ؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 مارس 2010)

دا بقي ممكن تلاقي اجابته في موضوعي

سماع صوت الرب في الصلوات و الكتاب المقدس

سلام لكي


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (20 مارس 2010)

no religion قال:


> تمام شكرا ليك على تفهمك وحاول نرجع للموضوع الرئيسى
> 
> كيف اثق فى وجود الرب وسماعه صلواتى وندائى ؟ وكيف اثق فى رضائه عن اختياراتى وطريقى ؟
> 
> ...




 الرد في الاقتباس اختي واي استفسار بالخدمه

سلام ونعمه


----------



## alaakamel30 (20 مارس 2010)

> ما انا امنت بيه عشان يظهرلى عن نفسه انا مش بيقول يطلع فيس تو فيس يعنى بس يحصل حاجة unusual حاجة خارقة كعادته ؟؟؟؟ ماهو ده الطبيعى بتاعه


*هذا هو ردك على مشاركتى وبالتالى فإستنتاجى كان صحيحا*
*لقد جاوبتك تفصيليا عن هذة النقطة فأنت تفرضين على الله ان يؤتيكى بتاكيد خارق للطبيعة وهذا ليس بمنهج شك بل هو نزعة شخصية تميل للميتافيزيقية،الله لا يتعامل بهذة الطرق عزيزتى ولا نفرضها عليه*



> حلو بس فى اى زمن من الازمنة اى حد هيصعق من الكهرباء هيفضل الاقتناع قائم فاهمنى ؟؟ يعنى الدليل على صعق الكهرباء سهل التحقق منه فى اى زمن من اى حد رغم انها غير مرئية ؟؟؟


*كلامك مغلوط مبدئيا فتفسير الإنسان القديم للكهرباء يختلف عن تفسيرنا فى العصر الحالى،مثلا القدماء اعتقدوا ان النار إله وفسروا الظواهر الطبيعية على انها آلهة أو قوى غيبية.*
*الله عرفوه الاوائل وتحققوا منه وكذلك يصر على وجوده المحدثون،إذن وجوده تحقق منه الكثير من الحضارات والشعوب حتى السحيقة القدم منها.*



> سيبك من نظرية داروين ليه تؤمن ان اصلنا غير معلوم لمستوى علمنا بالتاكيد حتى الان ؟؟ بس متقدرش تفرض عليا وجود اله اعتبر وجود اله هى احدى نظريات نشاتنا زى التطور قابله للتصديق او الرفض خصوصا ان مفيش دليل مادى على الاتنين


*عدم صحة نظرية داروين كما تدعين يؤكد أن هناك خالق*
*عدم وجود نظرية تشرح سبب الوجود ليس دليل على عدم وجود الله بل على العكس تؤكده*



> سؤال حلو ايه خواصه اللى اقدر اتاكد من وجوده من خلالها ؟؟


*بحثك عنه هو اكبر دليل على وجوده،بحثك يأتى من نقص قناعة معينة بداخلك ونقص الشىء فلسفيا يستلزم وجود كمال.*
*كما أن هناك العديد من الأمور التى ترجع القول بوجود خالق او دعينا نقول قوى غيبية مسيطرة،على سبيل المثال لا الحصر النظام الكونى ونظام الطبيعة ودقة الخلق،أنظرى ايضا إلى دور الروح فى تفعيل حياة الخليقة وإنهائها فما هو مصدر الروح؟ لقد نجحنا فى تصنيع الروبوت ولكننا فشلنا فى إعطائه الحياة.*
*وهناك أدلة من الكتاب المقدس فالأنبياء تخاطبوا مع الله من خلال الوحى والرؤيا والعديد إن لم يكن كل نبؤاتهم تحققت حرفيا،فإذا لم يكن هناك إله يخاطبهم فكيف تحققت نبؤتهم هل هم عرافين وماهى تفسيرك للقوة المخاطبة لهم.*



> اميييييييييين
> ربنا يكرمك اخويا ثابت بيسوع


*هذا هو ردك بالأمس على صلاة أحد الأعضاء*
*فهل نعتبر هذا تناقض صارخ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## awka (20 مارس 2010)

كيف اثق فى وجود الرب وسماعه صلواتى وندائى ؟ وكيف اثق فى رضائه عن اختياراتى وطريقى؟

انتى عايزة اجابة على السؤال دة ؟؟

بكل بساطة محدش هيعرف يقنعك بس حلك الوحيد الايمان


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 مارس 2010)

للاسف الملحد لا يقنع بما ولا نحن نقنع بما يختار 

خلاص لا يضير اي احد ما يؤمن به طالما مبسوط 

مش اقصدك انتي اختي بس عموما يعني

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Light Of Christianity (20 مارس 2010)

> شوفي انا راح اقلك على شيء حصل معي ممكن توصلك الرساله . انا من فتره طويله وقبل ايماني كنت بحاجه الى شيء شخصي او غرض معين والغرض موجود في بلد اخر . وثمه غالي جدا .وحاولت جاهدا منذ سنين ولم استطع ان احضره .بعد الايمان والصلاه المستمره بدات الاحظ بوادر غريبه تحصل . الفلوس تقريبا على وشك انها تاتي اي نعم دين ولكن كان هذا مرفوض تماما واكثر من مره رفض هذا الطلب . والمشكله الاكبر هو في احضار هذا الغرض الى هنا .لانه سوف يكلف قد ثمنه ونص . وبصلي وبقول يارب انت الي دبر الامور بمعرفتك . وشفت ناس اتعرفت عليهم وفعلا قدموا مساعده وحلول لم تخطر ببالي . الى يوم امس بالصدفه بدخل على موقع وبشوف صاحب الغرض ده او الجهاز ده عامل عليه اعلان . خذت الايميل وكلمته بقلو طيب ممكن ازاي اشوف الغرض ده مالوش ديمو على النت مثلا عشان اخد فكره . قلي وتاخد فكره ليه ؟ انا جاي البلد الي انت فيها بعد كام يوم . وجايب معايا الغرض لانه غيرك موصيني كمان . على 4 قطع . طبعا انا مش مسدق عشان الشخص ده بالزات شخص زي مابقولو تنح جدا ومابيوصل حاجه الى اي منطقه وبحب الواحد هو الي يروح عليه ويترجاه عشان حتى ينزل في سعره . والاجمل من كل هذا ان الغرض حيفرق حوالي الف دولار عن السعر الي كان عارضه فيه . طيب برايك هل هذه صدفه ؟ ومن سنين ؟ لاحظي اختي حين نطلب من الله بالتاكيد لن ينزل الله الى الارض كي يجضر هذا الشيء ولكن يرتب الامور بشكل واضح وغريب . حتى الوظيفه . ماهو مش معقول بقالي فتره طويله وانا بدور على شغل ومش لاقي وكل ماقدم محل الامور مش زابطه خالص . معقوله وانا بصلي وبطلب من ربنا انه يدبر موضوع الشغل يرن التلفون اثناء الصلاه من احد الشركات وعن طريق واحد صاحبي اتعرفت عليه في الكنيسه بيقلي تعالى قابل . وكلمته بعد ماخلصت صلاه . وقلي تعالى قابل وشوف الشغل . برضو دي صدقه ؟ حتى على مستوى مكان بروحو براجع فيه مافيهوش محل اركن العربية لازم اركنها في اخر الدنيا . رحت الا في ست عمري ماشفتها ولا اعرفها خارجه من باب المحل الي انا عايز ادخل عليه الا هي بتقلي عايز تركن . قلت اه . قالت انا خارجه تعالى اركن .مكاني . حتى الناس بتبص مستغربه . كل ده بفضل الايمان والصلاه لما بقله يارب انت الي دبر انا واثق فيك انت قادر تمشي كل حاجه احسن من انا الي امشيها . وبالفعل ربنا عمرو ماخذلني . كل الشكر ليه . يبقى هنا نفهم ان ربنا برتب الامور بالشيء المناسب يعني لو احنا عايزين نرتب بانفسنا مش حنقدر نعمل هذا الترتيت وتسخير الاشخاص لينا في كل شيء . ارجوا ن تكون وضحت الصوره وانا اعطيتك مجرد امثله بسيطه جدا .



استاذى الفاضل العبد الخاطئ 
بالنسبة لان ربنا سهلك الموضوع انا مقتنعة انها صدفة او حظ بدليل انها محصلتش قبل انت فضلت تدعى لحد ما الظروف اللى حواليك اتغيرت فاما اتغيرت انت حسيت ان الدعاء هو السبب ؟؟؟ فهمتنى ؟



> شوفي يا اختي اول شيء المسلمين هم بشر وخليقه الله ومش عيب ولاحرام نكلمهم او يكلمونا . صح فيهم متشددين ولكن دائما الرب يستخدمنا حتى ننشر كلمته بينهم الي يحب يفهم اهلا وسهلا والي مابحبش هو حر شيء برجعله . اما بالنسبه لمسأله التدبير وتعتقدي انك انتي الي عملتي ده وربنا مالهوش دعوه فيه .ده الشعور بيجي لاي حد والتفكير برضو وانا واحد منهم ولغاية اليوم . طبعا ده لان ابليس بيحاول يسيطر على الضعيف . ولكن لما باجي بحسبها مع نفسي طيب منا بقالي كتير وماقدرتش اعمل حاجه سنين . اشمعنا اليومين دول ؟ لاء يبقى ده ترتيب من عند ربنا . ولكن ابليس يوسوس في دماغ الواحد بيقول سيبك ياعم ربنا ماعملش حاجه ماهو انت الي رحت قابلت وشفت الشغل . هو ربنا الي نزل توسط ليك . ده مثال طبعا . وحصلت لي . بس قلت لما انا امنت وصليب عرفت اروح الكنيسه ولما رحت اتعرفت على الناس الصح في المكان الصح . وكلهم قدمو الخدمه ليا . يبقى هنا كلام ابليس اسمعه واضحك وقله ابعد عني ياشيطان . ... حتى ألم المعده الي كنت برجع كل شيء باكله . حتى كباية المية لو شربتها اموت من الوجع ماعدش قادر احط حاجه في تمي . من ساعه من صليب وطلبت من ربنا كل الحمدلله زال ولاكانه عندي شيء . وانا كنت عامل اكزخانه في المعده من كتر الادوية . وبفضل الرب اليوم ماعدتش باخد حاجه . ده برضو مني ؟ ياريت يا اختي تكوني قوية . سدقيني ده كل ضعف ايمان ولاشيء غير كده . وابليس مش سهل خالص بيحاول يعمل اي شيء في سبيل ناخد فكره عن الله انه مش موجود او مش بيعمل حاجه . ياريت تفكري بكلامي بالعقل بعيدا عن الافكار الاخرى ..


بالنسبة لموضوع المسلمين انا مكنتش اقصد حاجة بس فى فى الجامعة عندى مشكلة انهما بيتدخلوا زيادة فى شئون كل واحد على انهم المسئولين عن صلاح البشرية وده كان خنقنى جدا بس اتحلت يعنى مكنتش اقصد حاجة يعنى اما بالنسبة لتدخل الرب وتدابيره فنفس الاجابة السابقة 


> *مين قالك انه سايب يتعذبوا . شوفي انا حقلك . ربنا عامل قوانين في الدنيا ولازم نتبعها . دلوقت الناس انقسمت الى قسمين . قسم مؤمن بالله وقسم مؤمن بالشيطان وبتفرع الى فرعين الي بيخالف تعاليم الله والفرع الثاني هو الملحد . لما ربنا قال لاتقتل . ويجي الاخ الي بيقول الجهاد والجهاد يخش يفجر نفسه يبقى هو خالف امر ربنا . صح في ضحايا راحت في الموضوع ولكن همه عند ربنا فوق . لما ربنا قال لاتسرق . ويجي واحد يسرق . يبقى هو الي خالف كلام الله مش الله خالف كلامه . المصايب الي انتي شايفاها في الدنيا سببها الانسان من نفسه بقبول ابليس ورفض الله . لما ربنا قال احبو بعضكم بعضا ويجي واحد تاني يقول وقاتلوهم واقتلوهم ويسفك دماء ابرياء . يبقى المصيبه فينا ولا لاء ؟ المسيح قال والكتاب قال . انه حنمر في هذه الايام ونتعرض للاضتهاد والشتم ونرفض بين الناس ونصبح فئة ضاله من الناس بعيون الاعداء . واكد علينا انه كلنا حنقابل العذاب في سبيل الخلاص . والحياة الابدية . لذلك ربنا لايمكن ان يتركنا حتى لو متنا اجرنا عظيم في السماء . وده مثال . انتي عندك امتحان بكالوروس والامتحان انتي عارفه انه صعب جدا . ومصيري . طيب عشان تنجحي لازم تزكري كويس صبح وليل وتحرمي نفسك من الخروج وتحرمي نفسك من انك تشوفي صحباتك ومزكره وتعب وارهاق وساعات بتعصبي وساعات بتقولي ايه القرف ده وسعات بيجي تفكير مش عايز ازاكر خلاص مليت الكلام مش فاهمه حاجه . بتحصل كتير ومع كتير اشخاص . بس بالاخر لو تحملتي كل هذا النتيجه حتكون هي التخريج من الجامعه بنجاح وحتنالي فرحه عظيمه من القلب والناس تفرح ليكي . وربنا نفس الشيء . طريقه صعب مش سهل . طريق في حرمان من حاجات كتير انا كنت بحبها . ومقدرش اتركها لو ايه . بس مع الصلاه بفضل الرب يسوع ماعدتش بفتكرها خالص ولاكاني عرفتها اصلا .ولابتيجي على بالي . بكده مانقدرش نقول ان الله بيعمل شيء يضرنا .بل نحن نظر انفسنا كبشر لان البشر خالف وصايا وتعاليم المسيح . الشيطان دخل في شخص وهذا اثر على ضعيف العقل والايمان وخلاهم عبيد عند ابليس من غير مايعرفوا . زي شاول بالزبط . وزي انا قبل الايمان . او الارهابي .لما اروح افجر نفسي واقتل العشرات بكون فاكر اني بعمل ده لربنا . وده طبعا من الجهل العظيم . لانه لو حسبها اول حاجه هو تحدى الله وقتل نفسه . تاني شيء قتل المئات من الناس الابرياء على اساس هو بيقدم خدمه لله في سبيل نيل حور العين ولا انهار الخمر في الجنه . وهو مصيره النار الابدية اصلا في الدنيا والاخره . لذلك هنا لانتسطيع ان نلوم الله لماذا حصل هذا . لانه يوجد قانون واضح وصريح وقانون عادل الى ابعد الحدود . ومن يخالف هذا القانون يتحمل غلطه بقى . *



حلوة الاجابة دى عجبتنى جدا ميرسى ليك جدا



> الدين يا اختي طول عمره واحد عند الله والدين اصلا هو كلمه الله . فما المشكله في هذه . واحد جه وقال انا من عند الله وناس عبيطه سدقت كلامه ومش وراه .وعلمهم القتل والكره والحقد والسرقه والزنى وحلل وحرم وعمل حاجات كتير . والناس اتبعته غصب عنها بالسيف عشان يعمل مركز وسلطه ويكون هو المستفيد الاول والاخير . ليه ايام زمان قبل الاسلام كانو بيتعزبو ويموتو وهم على دينهم . وعلى كلمه الله . وكان بتحصل معجزات وهمه بيموتوا كانو فرحانين ويكلمو الله . اوعي تفتكري ان الي بتبع الله بحس بشيء او يهمه شيء .لانه الي مستنيه كتييير فوق مايتخيل عقلك . والدين التاني صاحبه استغل كتير نقاط ضعف في الناس . زي اليهود بخلاء مايدفعوش ويموتو على القرش . قلك اسلم وخلاص وريح نفسي . والقسم التاني اغواهم بالاشياء والشهوات الجنسية ووعدهم بكل مايتمنى الخاطيء في الجنه ومن خلال الاحاديث نفهم انه حتى في الدنيا كان معطيهم الحرية بشكل كبير وصريح . وده طبعا كله مخالف لكلام الله تماما . يعني هو عكس كل شيء بالزبط تمجيدا للابليس مقابل السلطه والمال والنساء . باع نفسه وكسب الدنيا بس بكل بساطه . وانا اتعرض عليا اصير منهم واخد فلوس كتيره فوق ماتتخلي عن طريق اني اتجوز وحده كنا بنحب بعض في احد الدول ومع ذلك رفضت حتى وانا لم اؤمن بالرب يسوع قبل الايمان يعني . واليوم لما شفت المصايب دي كلها برجع اركع واشكره انه ايضا نجاني وانا خاطيء من هذا الفخ . لذلك يا اختي رجاءا فكري في قوانين الله قبل كل شيء وانتي قارني هذه الدنيا بكلام الله الحقيقي الي انتي عارفاه كويس هو فين . اصلي لاجلك ربنا يباركك وينور طريقك وانا متاكد ان ربنا مش حيسيبك ده لو انتي فعلا بدوري على الحق .



برده ده رد حلو ومليش كلام بعده عجبنى بس بجد انا مضايقة جدا ان ربنا مدخلش من الاول فاهمنى يعنى ليه مش شل محمد مثلا ؟؟؟ فاهم فكرة انه كان خلصنا من كل ده العالم ده هيبقى مرعب لو الاسلام حكم بجد كفاية الرعب اللى مسببهولى هو اينعم خف عن زمان بمراحل بس بيفضل جواك رعب منه مش عارفة ليه المهم بجد اجابتك حلوة جدا  ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك 




> *هذا هو ردك على مشاركتى وبالتالى فإستنتاجى كان صحيحا*
> *لقد جاوبتك تفصيليا عن هذة النقطة فأنت تفرضين على الله ان يؤتيكى بتاكيد خارق للطبيعة وهذا ليس بمنهج شك بل هو نزعة شخصية تميل للميتافيزيقية،الله لا يتعامل بهذة الطرق عزيزتى ولا نفرضها عليه*


انا مش بفرضها عليها انا بطلبها منه وكلى امل ايه المشكلة ؟؟؟




> *كلامك مغلوط مبدئيا فتفسير الإنسان القديم للكهرباء يختلف عن تفسيرنا فى العصر الحالى،مثلا القدماء اعتقدوا ان النار إله وفسروا الظواهر الطبيعية على انها آلهة أو قوى غيبية.*
> *الله عرفوه الاوائل وتحققوا منه وكذلك يصر على وجوده المحدثون،إذن وجوده تحقق منه الكثير من الحضارات والشعوب حتى السحيقة القدم منها.*



مش فهمتنى يعنى بعد 100 سنة من دلوقتى لو حبو يثبتو ان الكهرباء صاعقة اى حد ممكن يتاكد حاجة ثابته عكس ربنا فى فترة معينة كان نشط جدا وفجأة اختفى ؟




> *عدم صحة نظرية داروين كما تدعين يؤكد أن هناك خالق*
> *عدم وجود نظرية تشرح سبب الوجود ليس دليل على عدم وجود الله بل على العكس تؤكده*


امممممممم انا مقولتش انى مش مؤمنة كليا بربنا بس من كتر ما انا ليا عتاب عليه جداااااااااا على قد ما احيانا بحس انه مش موجود ؟؟؟ فهمت




> *بحثك عنه هو اكبر دليل على وجوده،بحثك يأتى من نقص قناعة معينة بداخلك ونقص الشىء فلسفيا يستلزم وجود كمال.*
> *كما أن هناك العديد من الأمور التى ترجع القول بوجود خالق او دعينا نقول قوى غيبية مسيطرة،على سبيل المثال لا الحصر النظام الكونى ونظام الطبيعة ودقة الخلق،أنظرى ايضا إلى دور الروح فى تفعيل حياة الخليقة وإنهائها فما هو مصدر الروح؟ لقد نجحنا فى تصنيع الروبوت ولكننا فشلنا فى إعطائه الحياة.*
> *وهناك أدلة من الكتاب المقدس فالأنبياء تخاطبوا مع الله من خلال الوحى والرؤيا والعديد إن لم يكن كل نبؤاتهم تحققت حرفيا،فإذا لم يكن هناك إله يخاطبهم فكيف تحققت نبؤتهم هل هم عرافين وماهى تفسيرك للقوة المخاطبة لهم.*



هى دى المشكلة الانبياء ناس بشر زينا بس هما خدوا كل المزايا فى عصرهم سيبك من الانبياء انا اقل منهم بكتير طيب الناس اللى عصروهم  مش ده ظلم ؟؟




> *هذا هو ردك بالأمس على صلاة أحد الأعضاء*
> *فهل نعتبر هذا تناقض صارخ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


والله خضتنى بعد الجملة دى انت عايزنى ارد اقوله ايه ؟؟ اوعى تصليلى تانى ؟؟ تناقض ايه ؟ حضرتك بس مش فهمت انى مش ملحدة كليا انا شرحتلك فوق 




> كيف اثق فى وجود الرب وسماعه صلواتى وندائى ؟ وكيف اثق فى رضائه عن اختياراتى وطريقى؟
> 
> انتى عايزة اجابة على السؤال دة ؟؟
> 
> بكل بساطة محدش هيعرف يقنعك بس حلك الوحيد الايمان


هى دى النقطة اللى حطيتوا فى دماغكم منها انى ملحدة كليا بوجود اله ؟ اؤمن ازاى بقى بحد انا مش متاكده ان سامع صلواتى وندائى ياجماعة حد فهمنى ؟؟؟ 



> للاسف الملحد لا يقنع بما ولا نحن نقنع بما يختار
> 
> خلاص لا يضير اي احد ما يؤمن به طالما مبسوط
> 
> ...



شكرا على المشاركة المثمرة 

ياجماعة واضح انه محدش قدر يفهم اساس كلامى وبناءا عليه كله متخبط اوك 
انا حاليا ليا سؤال واضح وصريح
كيف اثق فى وجود الرب وسماعه صلواتى وندائى ؟ وكيف اثق فى رضائه عن اختياراتى وطريقى؟

الجميع تقريبا اجمع على الايمان وبناءا عليه كان السؤال كيف اؤمن بمن لا اثق بسماعه ندائى وصلواتى ولا رضائه عما افعله ... ؟؟؟ يارب تكون وضحت زيادة


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (20 مارس 2010)

((((((... كيف اثق فى وجود الرب وسماعه صلواتى وندائى ؟ وكيف اثق فى رضائه عن اختياراتى وطريقى))))))
يارب انت وحدك اللى تقدر ترد على سؤال اختنا الحبيبه هى حيرانه يارب ثبتها فيك يارب خذ بيدها كما مسكت يد ببطرس ونجيته من الغرق 
يارب انت قلت انا هو الراعى الصالح اختنا شارده ممكن يارب تدخلها حظيرتك 
نعلم يارب ان انك قلت ( عند الناس غير مستطاع و لكن عند الله كل شيء مستطاع)
وقلت كل ماتطلوبه باسمى يكون لكم لذا نطلب منك يايسوع ان تنور ذهن وفكر اختنا الحبيبه باسمك يارب تحنن على اختنا حررها يا يسوع من فكر ابليس واعداء الخير 
امين 
لااملك غير الصلاه اختى وكفايه فلسفه  ارجوكم ايها الاخوه 
امين 
ليس لى اجابه اختى غير الصلاه لكى


----------



## awka (20 مارس 2010)

حضرتك انا مش فاهم انتى عايزة اية عايزة حد يقنعك انك تؤمنى ولا عايزة حد يقنعك ان ربنا بيسمع صلاتك 
لو عايز حد يقنعك بالايمان محدش هيعرف الايمان دة بيبقى بين الانسان وربنا 
ولو عايزة حد يقنعك ان ربنا سامع صلاتك اقرى الانجيل 


انا الرب استجيب لهم انا اله اسرائيل لا اتركهم (اش 17:41 )

وكان اذ اكثرت الصلاة امام الرب وعالي يلاحظ فاها (1 صم 12:1)

ولما انتهى سليمان من الصلاة نزلت النار من السماء وأكلت المحرقة والذبائح وملأ مجد الرب البيت ( 2 اخ 1:7)


ولايمكن حضرتك هتقولى يارب انا عايزة اشوفك دلوقتى لو مشوفتكش مش هؤمن بيك 

لازم حضرتك تقتنعى بحاجة صغيرة 

لاتجرب الرب الهك


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (20 مارس 2010)

سلام ونعمه الرب معك اختي

شوفي انا راح اقلك شغله . اول شيء مسألة صدفه هاي انا اختلف تماما معك فيها .

الصدف تاتي كثيرا للانسان منها الدصفه الجميله ومنها الصدفه الغير مناسبه لنا . ولكن نحن هنا نقول عن تجارب . لماذا انا ابحث عن عمل ومتت ومالقيت  .ومؤهلاتي مطلوبه . واقابل في شركات ويعجبون بي ومع ذلك لااجد وضيفه لي سوى كلمه مبدأيا انت مقبول وبعدها انسى الكلام لانه ماحدش بيتصل ولا بيعبر . ولكن ياترى اثناء الصلا ة وانا اصلي اثناء ركزي معي وليس بعد الصلاة . يرن جرس الهاتف مبشرا بوضيفه من اجمل ما اتمنى . ومع ذلك قلت يارب لتكن مشيئتك ان كان هناك وضيفه اخرى افضل فيسرها لي . وجعلها من نصيبي . وبالفعل اتت الوضيفه الاحسن . وقبل قليل كلمني شخص اخر لم اكلمه منذ فتره طويله واخبرني انه وجد لي وضيفه افضل بكثير من الي انا فيها الان . ورفضت لاني اخجل ان اترك دوام ماكملت شهر فيه واقل . فهمتي  . يعني لو قلت هذا شيء صدفه صدقيني بكون بلحد وانكر وجود الله . هذا ترتيب عجيب . حتى عمتي تعجبت من الذي يحدث كيف كل هذا في خلال اسبوعين  . هذه تدابير الله . لاني طلبت منه ان يعطيني شيء اعيش منه ولم اطلب الغنى بل طلبت غنى الروح بكلامه وصدق تعاليمه . 

ثم دعينا ناتي الى نقطه اخرى .

الان الملحد لايؤمن بالله ولا اخره ولادنيا وووووالخ .

ولكن الانسان بطبيعة يحب الشيء الحسن . 
يعني :::

حين اتعامل مع فلان من الناس واجد انه صادق وامين ولايكذب ولايحلف ولاينافق . وااتمنه على مالي وبيتي واهلي . بالفطره اتمسك به بشده وامدح به بين الناس وان هذا شيء نادر .
حين اجد انسان لايسب ولايشتم ولايشهد زور ولا ينزني فهذا الشخص احترمه واقدره ويكبر في نظري . 

حين اجد شخص لا يسرق ولا يقتل ولايرمي شره على الناس ويحب الصغير والكبير . واجده يعلق على الفتيات هنا وهناك ويتكلم بالافاظ سوقية . بالتاكيد سوف يكبر في نظري . 

اذا هنا نفهم ان الكتاب المقدس علمنا هذه التعاليم كلها . حتى لن لم نؤمن به ان كتاب من عند الله او ان الله موجود شخصيا فهذا الكتاب لو اعتبرناه حتى كتاب من صنع البشر فهو كتاب رائع يجعل منا اشخاص محبوبين ومقبولين في كل مكان . ومرحب بنا على مر العصور . لاننا لانقبل الخطاء وهذا مايفتقده البشر . نحن بحاجه الى الصدق والى الامان والى الحنان والى الشعور بالراحه النفسيه مع مصائب هذه الدنيا التي لا تنتهي . .

الان الملحد حتى لانستطيع ان نقول انه بلا اخلاق ولاكن ان تبع هذا الكتاب وتعاليم هذا الكتاب انا واثق تماما انه سوف يكون شخص مميز بين الناس حتى ان لم يؤمن  . فما بالك ان حقا امن . وماهو الايمان . الايمان هو العمل بهذه التعاليم الصعبه . تعاليم المسيح صعبه جدا وهي صليب ثقيل علينا لايعلم به الا الله .
لماذا ؟

لاننا نحن بشر ومعرضون للخطيئة . انا حارم نفسي من النسوان وماسك حالي بقوة الصلاة . لاني كنت متعود ان لااجلس يوما كاملا بدون ان اكون مع فتاه . او اتعاطى المخدرات . ولكن بفضل الصلاة لم اعد اتذكر هذه الاشياء بتاتا . امشي بالشارع عيني على الارض ان شاهدت فتاه ابعد وجهي عنها حتى لاازنى بقلبي ولااشتهي ولا تاتي نشوه الجنس . لا اخفيكي منذ ايماني حتى اليوم وقعت في الخطاء النفسي وليس العملي مره واحد . وهو ان اتى ببالي هذا الموضوع فجاءه وقمت وصليت وانتهى .هذه النشوه الجنسية التي يصعب على الانسان ان يتخلص منها باي طريقه . المخدرات من يستطيع ان يتخلص منها دون علاج طبي مكثف ومراقبه شديده . نعم اختي انا وبالايمان والصلاة . لاني واثق بربي انه يقويني ويمنحني القوه وقد فعل . . وها انا في احسن حال . حتى الامراض في جسدي اختفت . لم اعد افكر في شيء . فقط كل ما اريده هو ان اكون انسان صالح لله والرب يسوع المسيح . وان اسير على تعاليم الكتاب . ولو انه شيء صعب خاصه في هذه الدنيا ولكن بالصلاة نستطيع كل شيء . حتى الامراض يا اختي حتى السرطان زوجه القسيس في الكنيسه منذ 5 سنوات لم تاخذ علاج السرطان لانه اختفى من حياتها تماما .بفضل الصلاة . والاطباء تعجبوا ومنهم انا متاكد انهم امنوا ولكن لم يعلنوا خوفا من السيف المنتظر .  . اقول لك شيء هذه اول مره اذكرها . 

زوج عمتي قسيس مصري من صعيد مصر الاصل . ابوه كان مؤمنا جدا .اتا الى بلادنا من الصعيد قبل 30 سنه تخيلي انه وصل الى المنزل عند بيت جدي بفضل الله دون ان يسأل . وحين وصل كان الاهل وعمتي يجهزون نفسهم للذهاب الى المستشفى . لتوديع زميل عمتي في العمل لان الاطباء قالوا انها ساعات قليلة ويفارق الحياة . تفاجؤ بقدومه وكيف وصل . قال لهم الرب معي لا اخاف شيء ولايهمني شيء وهو من يدلني ويرشدني على الطريق . استأذنوا منه الذهاب وطلبوا منه ان يرتاح لحين عودتهم . قال لهم اسمحوا لي ان اتي معكم . قالو تفضل . وصلوا المستشفى وكان اهل المريض يصيحون ويبكون . يودعون ابنهم الوحيد بين 3 بنات ويموت امام اعينهم . والد المريض شيخ متعصب وامه ست طيبه جدا . قال لهم الضيف هل تؤمنوا ان المسيح يشفيه الان . صفوا في بعضهم . ثم قالت الام نعم اؤمن والاب اكد بعدها بالايمان . دخل على فراشه والاجهزه علىيه واخرج علبة زيت صغيره من جيبه ورسم الصليب على جبينه وصلى صلاة الجميع يسمع ويبكي . وماهي سوى دقايق حتى الاجهزه بدات تعطي بوادر تحسن بالقلب والنبض وهرع الاطباء الى المريض يتسألون ماذا حدث . وتم فك الاجهره عنه واصبح بحاله ممتازه وتزوج وانجب اطفال . ولو ان اهله بقوا مسلمين ولكن الايمان قد شفى ابنهم . لانستطيع ان ننكر فضل الله علينا لانه قال اطلبوا تجدو اسالو تعطوا ولكن بالايمان . . يا اختي انا اطب من الله وليس من بشر . لو طلبت من بشر حينها اشك . كيف لي ان اقول اريد ان اقابل السيد الريس مثلا. وانا اعلم انه لن يتم هذا وعلى اي اساس ومن انا حتى يقابلني . ولكن الله ليس بشرا فهو موجود معنا في كل حين . وينتظر ان نقول يارب ونطلب . رهن اشارة الانسان . هل يوجد اله او حتى شخص بهذه الوداعه والتواضع ؟ 

خالق هذا الكون لايعجز عن شيء ابدا . جميع الادله في هذا الكون واهمها الانسان يدل على خالق عظيم وليس فكرة انفجار كوني او نضرية دارون . ماهذه النظرية التي تقول ان الانسان اصله قرد . ههههههههه بصدق خرافات التلمود والقران بنظري اهون منها . لايوجد شيء يقارن بهذه النظرية . حتى للعلم دارون على مايقال لم يمت ملحدا بل مسيحي وقبل المسيح . ولم يتم تاكيد هذا الخبر لان التي كانت تخدمه هي المؤمنه وهي التي بشرته وجعلته يقرأ الانجيل وامن . ولاتنسى ان المسيح قال طوبى لمن امن ولم يرى . ونحن امنا دون نرى . شعرنا به واحسسنا به وغير لنا حياتنا بشكل كلي لانستطيع ان ننكر هذا . انا الذي كان يقول لي صباح الخير كنت اعمل بروفه ليوم القيامه له . كيف تقول صباح الخير . او واحد يقلي تعال صلي او فوت الكنيسه . غضب السموات ينزل عليه . والان لااستطيع ان اضيع يوم الصلاة في الكنيسه مهما كانت الضروف لاني اجد راحه وسكينه لا استطيع ان اصفها حضور الهي عظيم تسابيح تهتف وتتمجد الله وتعظم الرب . سماع كلمة الرب وليس صراخ ودعاوي وامر بالجهاد . والقتال . بل دعوه للمحبه والتسامح والسلام . ما اجمل ان اخرج من بيت الرب وانا اسامح واغفر . 

نحن لانتذكر الله الا وقت الدموع والشدائد . وننكره ونساه . ولكن هو لاينسانا ومعانا دائما . وينسى اننا نسيناه ويجعل نفسه وكانه لم يعرف شيء عن ماضينا كانا ولدنا من جديد . لا اعرف كيف تصل لك الفكره ولكن في الحقيقه انا اشعر بقوه عظيمه لم اشعر بها بحياتي قط . الا بعد معرفتي الرب يسوع المسيح وقرأته كتابه الانجيل المقدس . وسوف ابقى اصلي لاجلك في كل صلاة وتاكدي وها انا اقولها امام الجميع ان الرب سوف يلمس قلبك وتشعرين وتفهمين ما كنت اعنيه في كلامي .

سلام الرب اترك لك
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 مارس 2010)

> . حتى للعلم دارون على مايقال لم يمت ملحدا بل مسيحي وقبل  المسيح . ولم يتم تاكيد هذا الخبر لان التي كانت تخدمه هي المؤمنه وهي التي  بشرته وجعلته يقرأ الانجيل وامن .


*
داروين مكنش ملحد يا جماعه فعلا

كان انكليكاني و مع الوقت بقي agnostic و جزء من لاادريته كان راجع لان مراته كانت Unitarian زي الاريوسيين كدا و كانت متعصبه و دا سبب ارتباك ليه بالاضافه الي انه حزن جدا في اخر عمره و قال انه لم يكن قصده من نظريته ان تلحد الناس

لان العلم علم و الدين دين برضه

و هو لم يكن متيقن من نظريته بالكامل هوا اعتبرها نواه البيولوجيا الحديثه و فعلا هيا نواه للبحث البيولوجي الحديث و قد تجازوزها العلم و اصبح احدث منها

يعني من الاخر العلم علم و الدين دين و لكن في المسيحيه لا يعارض العلم الدين مثل اديان اخري مضحكه جدا من ناحيه العلم و هذه ميزه اختي لا يمكن ان تغفليها بسهوله 

اما عن موضوعك لماذا تحسين انه لا يوجد استجابه لصلواتك و انك غير متاكده من اختيارك

احب ان اؤكد لكي انكي لن تشعري بحلاوه ثمره اختيارك الا بعد فتره تحسي فيها انك احسن من الاول كتير معنويا و فكريا و ايمانيا

لن تسطيعي ان تبني حياه مع الاله من يوم او اتنين او حتي شهر

دي حياه ايمانيه مستمره بتتبني طوبه طوبه 

و انا برضه صدقيني احلف لك يعني ساعات ببقي قاعده بائسه بقول فينك يا ربي اسمعني بقي و لو مره و الاقي احيانا انه بعد كذا يوم الله بعت لي ناس بتفكر حلو جدا تكلمني و توضح لي الامور بشكل افضل او يوقع تحت ايدي كتاب 

يعني زي ما بنقول الله يعمل بطرق عجيبه 

و انتي كما قولتي غير ملحده

و هذا حسن جدا و باين من كلامك و احنا بنحترم تفكيرك موت صدقيني

بس لا تنجري للسطحيه بلييييييييييييييييييز

لانه الحياه مع ربنا يوم بيوم مش يوريكي معجزه و تركني عليها و تقولي خلاص انتا موجود لانك ممكن تنسيها المعجزه و تشكي فيها و ترجعي تشكي فيها و تقولي مش يمكن دي hallucination بسبب ايماني بشئ غير موجود و هلوسات والله ممكن تقولي كدا انا عارفه الشعور دا و التفكير دا

لا دي حياه تفاعليه

انا لمست كدا لاني بقالي سنتين في حركه روحيه مستمره جدا

و حصل لي فيها نمو روحي ملموس و توسع فكري 

و حصل لي اختبار حلو بس صدقيني الاختبار الفوق الطبيعي مش بيزود ايمانك اوي لانه ساعه المحن انا بحس زي الي عمره ما شاف حاجه لانه النفس البشريه لو شكاكه يبقي عمرها ما هتصدق

انا بقي عايزه اعالج نقطه مهمه معاكي اوي

انتي بتقولي انه المعجزات زمان الناس صدقتها لانه كان معندهمش العلم الصحيح

احب اقولك لا خالص كانوا زينا و اذكي مننا كمان و عقولهم كانت راقيه جدا كمان

المسيح عمل معجزات امام روساء اليهود و قالوا عنها سحر و خداع و شعوذه و فعلها قدام الرومان و سخروا منه لانهم يا ملحدين يا وثنين 

و فعلها قدام تلميذه القديس توما و لم يؤمن ابدا رغم كل تلك المعجزات حتي عند قيامه المسيح لم يصدق الا عندما راي و حتي عند انتقال العذراء نفس الشئ

و فعلها قدام يهوذا الاسخريوطي و لم يؤمن و لم يرتدع و خانه

و اكبر دليل انه ناس وقتها ماكانوش هبل ابدا و عندهم عقول انه بطرس قال لسيدنا ان كنت ابن الله دعني اتي لك يعني يجيله ماشي علي المياه و لما المسيح قاله تعال و سمح له شك و غرق و قال له المسيح لماذا شككت يا قليل الايمان

و كان دايما المسيح يسئل اي شخص ناوي يسوي له معجزه اتؤمن اني قادرا علي ذلك يقوله اه او لا

يعني ربنا واقف قدام بني دام و بيسئله اتؤمن اني اسطتيع ان اشفيك يجيب بنعم او لا و دي حصلت في مواقف كتير و في بلدته لما حط ايديه علي ناس و ما امنوش ما قدرش يشفي الا القلائل لانه حط الايمان بيه شرط للتنفيذ

يعني ربنا و هو متجسد برضه اشترط الايمان بقدرته علي التنفيذ شرطا لتنفيذ الطلب

يعني التجربه لله صعبه لانه ابليس قال للمسيح ان كنت بان الله اؤمر تلك الحجاره ان تصير خبزا عشان يستعرض قدامه قاله مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده يحي الانسان و قاله لا تجرب الرب الهك

و العهد الجديد عالج قضيه الايمان و ياما المسيح قالهم يا قليلي الايمان لان ناس وقتها ما كانوش هبل زي ما قولتي لي و يسهل خداعهم بالساهل بالعكس دول كانوا بيفكروا زيك و ناصحين و عندهم مخ

و كان فيه المذهب الابيكوري و دا ملحد اي ان الالحاد ليس وليد عصر العلم كما يزعمون

انه قديم منذ الازل

فالايمان شرط لتنفيذ المعجزه

لانه المسيح كان بيسئل الشخص قبل ما ينفذ له اتؤمن بي لو قال اه ينفذ لو لا خلاص كيف الواحد و الناس كانت بتعترف له بنقص ايمانها كما قال والد الولد الي عليه شيطان يا سيد اعن عدم ايماني

يعني الناس كانت وقتها بتشك في المعجزه زيك بالظبط و بتفكر زيك و ياما قالوا عليها سحر و المسيح اتي لعديمي الايمان لا للمؤمنين

اصلك مره قولتي لي انه عصر المعجزات انتهي ولو حد عمل معجزه محدش هيصدقه دلوقتي و انتهي بكي الامر بطلب معجزه

اي انه زمان زي دلوقتي

لو حصل معجزات دلوقتي الناس هتؤمن زي زمان

و زمان زي دلوقتي

و عشان تسمعي صوت ربنا و تحسي بيه لازم تفتحي قلبك له دا اولا و تؤمني حقيقي مش تجربه يا صابت يا خابت

و زي ما قولت لك الحياه يوم بيوم مع الله

و انا صدقيني ساعات بحس انه ربنا مش سامعني ابدا ابدا و برجع ساعات اندم علي كدا 

فلا تقلقي شعورك يشاطره عدد كبير من الناس

سلام و نعمه لكي
*


----------



## fredyyy (20 مارس 2010)

no religion قال:


> كيف اثق فى وجود الرب
> وسماعه صلواتى وندائى ؟
> وكيف اثق فى رضائه عن اختياراتى وطريقى؟
> .... كيف اؤمن بمن لا اثق بسماعه ندائى وصلواتى ولا رضائه عما افعله ... ؟؟؟


 
*عارفة أختي كلمة ( كيف أثق ) معناها جارح جدًا *

*مثل عروس تكتب الى عريس متقدم إليها وتقول *

*رغم كل إمكانياتك كل غناك وكل قدراتك وكل حبك للإرتباط بي *

*فأنا لا اثق في كل ما عرفت عنك ... أختي العيب يكمن في شك العروس *

*الجزئية الثانية أوضحها بالمثال التالي :*

*تدخلين الى رئيس مجلس الإدارة وتقدمي وتشرحي إحتياجك *

*ثم تختمي كلامك بعبارة ( مع أني لا أثق في رغبة وكفاءة ورضى سياتكم من جهة طلبي )*

*هل صاحب هذه الخاتمة ينال ما طلب ... الإجابة لا *

*والرد لماذا تريدين أن تنالي شيئًا مِن مَن تشكين فيه ؟*
***************************************
*لكن أنظري الى العروس الإيجابية *

*إني أقبل الإرتباط بك أيها العريس الصالح *

*فيأتي الرد :*

*بقبولك الإرتباط بي لكِ كل إمكانياتي وغناي وقدراتي *

*ولأنكِ قبلتي الارتباط بي *
*فلن أجلس مع غيرك لأسمع وأجيب على كل ما تطلبين *
*ولأنكِ وثقتي بي ... فثقتك أساس حصولك على كل ما تطلبين *
*ومن الآن فصاعدًا كل أختياراتك ستكون هي إختياراتي وُطرقك ستكون طرقي *
*وسأرضى عنك لأننا سنمشي سويًا في ذات الطريق لنا قلب واحد إذ رغبات كلينا مُقدسة *

يوحنا 17 : 22 
وَأَنَا قَدْ *أَعْطَيْتُهُمُ الْمَجْدَ* الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي *لِيَكُونُوا وَاحِداً* كَمَا أَنَّنَا *نَحْنُ وَاحِدٌ*. ​*إن المؤمنين أعطاهم المسيح مجدة ... ليكونوا واحد *

*ويتمتعوا بمعية المسيح بلا نهاية كما وعد المسيح *
متى 28 : 20 
....... وَهَا *أَنَا مَعَكُمْ* كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ *إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ*. آمِينَ. 
​*وكل هذا يناله المؤمن ( دون شك ) لأنه قبل وعَلِم يقينًا وآمن بالمسيح الآتي من عند الآب لنا*
يوحنا 17 : 8
 لأَنَّ الْكلاَمَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ *وَهُمْ قَبِلُوا* *وَعَلِمُوا* يَقِيناً أَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ *وَآمَنُوا* أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي. 
​*أختي :*
*كيف يسمع لي ... من لا ُأأمن به *
*وكيف يرضى عني ... من لا أسير معه*
*وكيف يستجيب لى ............ من لا أثق به*

*إن الإيمان ليس قيدًا *
*لكنه الدخول الى من هو كلِّي المحبة والقدرة والسلطان والغنى ... والتمتع بكل ما له *

*أختي :*
*الله يمد يده لك لتقبلية ... إقبليه فتكوني الفائزة *


----------



## alaakamel30 (21 مارس 2010)

> *حضرتك بس مش فهمت انى مش ملحدة كليا انا شرحتلك فوق *


*سيدتى لا اقصد إرباكك بل عدم إستقرار فكرتك عن الله يجعلنا نتخبط فى إجابتنا،فإما أنك ملحدة لا تؤمنين بوجوده او أنك تؤمنين بوجوده ولكنك تعتبين عليه فى موقف ما،لذا وجب التنويه من حضرتك للوقوف على مشكلتك.*


> *مش فهمتنى يعنى بعد 100 سنة من دلوقتى لو حبو يثبتو ان الكهرباء صاعقة اى حد ممكن يتاكد حاجة ثابته عكس ربنا فى فترة معينة كان نشط جدا وفجأة اختفى ؟*


*هل قرأتى ووعيتى الكتاب المقدس سيدتى؟*
*الله لم يفقد نشاطه وتفاعله مع البشرية حاشا لله فهو لا يتغير ولكن بعد ان كلمنا قديما بالأنبياء ففى ملء الزمان أى فى الوقت المناسب كلمنا بإبنه يسوع المسيح وكما ترين هى خطوة إنتقالية متقدمة.*
*مثال للتوضيح: الطفل يتغذى بالرضاعة من ثدى أمه ما دام لا يملك القدرة على إطعام نفسه بنفسه وهذة كانت فترة العهد القديم ولكن بعد نمو الطفل فهو ليس فى حاجة لمن يغذيه بل هو يقوم بالأمر بشكل ديناميكى وهذا ما حدث للبشرية بعد تجسد الرب يسوع،اذن الغذاء الروحى يقع الأن على عاتق الشخص وليس الله،نحن لا نحتاج إلى أنبياء بعد لكى يثبتوا لنا وجود الله بل نحن فى حاجة للإقتناع بأننا نلنا فطامنا على يد الرب يسوع.*


> *هى دى المشكلة الانبياء ناس بشر زينا بس هما خدوا كل المزايا فى عصرهم سيبك من الانبياء انا اقل منهم بكتير طيب الناس اللى عصروهم مش ده ظلم ؟؟*


*تخاطب الله مع انبيائه لم يكن تشريف لهم بل على العكس كان تكليف وفى بعض الأحيان كان تكليف ثقيل ومرهق،الكثير من الأنبياء لم ينظروا لإصطفاء الله لهم على أنه ميزة بل عناء ولك أمثلة فى ذلك موسى قال أنه يتلعثم ولا يستطيع الكلام ،يونان خاف وهرب من دعوة الله،أرميا قال أنه ولد صغير،إيليا هرب إلى الجبال وخاف من قتلة الأنبياء.*
*إذن كما ترين سيدتى النبوة كانت عمل شاق وليست لوتارى فازوا بها.*

*مشكلتك تقبع فى تخيير الله أما ان تثبت لى وجودك بطريقة غير طبيعية أو ارفضك إلى الأبد،بالطبع الله لن يقبل المفاوضة والإيمان الشرطى.*



> *كيف اثق فى وجود الرب وسماعه صلواتى وندائى ؟ وكيف اثق فى رضائه عن اختياراتى وطريقى؟*



*انا لا اعلم عمرك بالتحديد ولكن من الصعب التصديق أن طوال عمرك لم يجيب الله أمنية أو طلب من طلباتك،راجعى حياتك ستجدين أنه كثيرا ما سمع صوت صراخك فى مواقف كنتى فيها هالكة لا محالة.*
*أما عن إثبات أنه يسمع صلاتك ،فالجواب بإختصار أن الإله الذى يبذل نفسه حتى الموت من اجل عبيده الخطاة لا يضيره أن يستجيب لصلواتهم بل هى واقعيا أسهل وأيسر من الموت لأجلهم،أسألك أن تذهبى إلى قسم الشهادات هنالك موضوع تحت عنوان (عائد من الجحيم) ربما يفيدك فى الرد على تساؤلك عن وجود الله و إستجابته للصلاة.*
*مثال توضيحى أخر:*
*عندما ترسلين رسالة قصيرة بالموبايل فكيف تثقين ان المرسل له أستلم الرسالة؟ ليس من الضرورى أن يجيبك برسالة اخرى للتأكيد ولكنك تثقين فى أنه أستلمها وهناك طريقتين للتأكد اولهما خاصية الريبورت التى تعلمك بأنه أستلمها أو ثقتك فى الشبكة فى حالة عدم تفعيلك لخاصية الريبورت،كذلك الله إما أن تثقى فى إستلامه لصلواتك بدون تنبيه أو ان تتاكدى من الريبورت وهو وعده فى الكتاب المقدس أن كل ما تطلبونه يكون لكم.*
*أما عن كيف ترضين الله فهو ليس بالأمر العسير، لكى أن تتبعى مشيئته وهى واضحة فى الكتاب المقدس ومشيئته ليست قوانين صارمة يجب عليكى إتباعها او معاقبتك إن خالفتيها بل تستطيعين أن تسميها نصائح أبوية يجب عليكى أن تتخذى مسلكها إن أردتِ الخير لذاتك.*

*سلام المسيح*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (21 مارس 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *عارفة أختي كلمة ( كيف أثق ) معناها جارح جدًا *
> 
> *مثل عروس تكتب الى عريس متقدم إليها وتقول *
> 
> ...



الله عليك اخى الحبيب فريدى دائما كلامك يلمس القلوب اخى كلمات معبره بسيطه هادفه بجد تحرك الحجر الرب يبارك حياتك اخى الحبيب ويلمس كلامك قلب اختى الحائره 
بحبك فى المسيح اخى فريدى


----------



## Light Of Christianity (23 مارس 2010)

ميرسى ليكم جدا على الاجابات الرائعة دى بجد نورت حياتى 
واحب انوه لاجابة حصلت عليها على الخاص كانت اكتر من ممتازة وقفلت تقريبا الموضوع فى دماغى ...
الاستاذ الفاضل صوت صارخ مدنى بفيلمين بجد اكثر من رائعين وهيفيدو اى حد يشوفهم جدا 

The Perfect Stranger
http://www.islameyat.com/post_details.php?id=814&cat=32&scat=81

ANOTHER PERFECT STRANGER
http://www.islameyat.com/post_details.php?id=1889&cat=32&scat=81
&

وانا بطلب غلق الموضوع للحصول على اجابات رائعة غيرت كل تفكيرى بجد شكرا لكل واحد ساعدنى ولو بكلمة


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 مارس 2010)

no religion قال:


> واحب انوه لاجابة حصلت عليها على الخاص كانت اكتر من ممتازة وقفلت تقريبا الموضوع فى دماغى ...
> الاستاذ الفاضل صوت صارخ



باحب بس اقول لاستاذنا صوت صارخ 

الرب يبارك حياتك ويستخدمك لمجد اسم الله القدوس


----------



## fredyyy (23 مارس 2010)

no religion قال:


> ميرسى ليكم جدا على الاجابات الرائعة دى بجد نورت حياتى
> واحب انوه لاجابة حصلت عليها على الخاص كانت اكتر من ممتازة وقفلت تقريبا الموضوع فى دماغى ...
> الاستاذ الفاضل صوت صارخ مدنى بفيلمين بجد اكثر من رائعين وهيفيدو اى حد يشوفهم جدا
> 
> ...


 

*شكرًا لتقديرك لكل من أجابك *

*ونشكر الله لأجل وصول الأجابة لكِ *

*يُغلق الموضوع حسب طلبك .... وننتظر منكِ المزيد من الأسئلة في مواضيع جديدة *


----------

